# 04/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - THE BELT IS NOW ON RAW.....HAPPY NOW?????!!!!!!



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Should be fun, the crowd will make it fun even if the show sucks. My last Raw for a long time, thank God. Looking forward to seeing The Champ Champ and The IIconics.

Interested to see if we get appearances from any of Ronda, Brock, Kurt, Batista or Ambrose. I hope one of them gets a send-off at least, preferably Batista.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

:becky2 :rollins

Aye, they fooking run this show now. Live sex celebration 2.0 when? :lol


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> My last Raw for a long time.





SayWhatAgain! said:


> My last Raw for a LONG TIME :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


I guess a week is a long time in wrestling :homer3


----------



## cainkopeland (Aug 20, 2006)

Hawkins and Ryder lose belts tonight. Like Ryder did with ic title or iiconics will lose. I see one of them 2 teams losing instantly. 

I have a feeling iiconics will lose to nia and tamina next. It would probably be abomination cos tamina and nia are worse than iiconics but you know how vince loves the samoans as much as he loves his blondes


----------



## PresidentGasman (Mar 25, 2019)

is Brock planned for the Show ? could be a big indicator as to what Rollins first defense will be ?


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Brock said:


> I guess a week is a long time in wrestling :homer3


:lol

Fair play. The plan was to stop at Mania, but the post Mania Raw is not a regular Raw, is it? The crowd are always awesome & I wanna see Becky with both belts. Rest assure, I am not watching this trash past this week.


----------



## cainkopeland (Aug 20, 2006)

Do they kick off raw with seth or Becky?


----------



## PresidentGasman (Mar 25, 2019)

cainkopeland said:


> Do they kick off raw with seth or Becky?


Probably Becky, however i see them doing a number one contenders match with the winner facing Seth for the UC at MITB though barring any Lesnar shenanigans.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The crowd for this show tend to do their best at ruining it, so I don't hold out much hope for them.

Would be nice to see some storyline starting instead of trying to create "MOMENTS" just because it's the Raw after Mania.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

For those criticizing the main event's crowd reaction knowing full well that the crowd was tired, tonight's audience should provide a good barometer for how the crowd feels about Becky.


Spoiler: Guess what?



They will love her and be loud af. :becky


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ is definitely marking out. Should be an interesting crowd tonight.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

UE should debut and destroy Seth.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Don't think Lesnar will be on tonight.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I doubt any new angles start tonight, especially if the shake up is soon. But I'd like one surprise at least.


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

bradatar said:


> UE should debut and destroy Seth.


Yeah, because that’s what Raw needs. 4 more cruiserweights..


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

So I guess Alexa works her way back into the title picture starting tonight. Oh joy.

At least Charlotte will be back on Smackdown now that WrestleMania's over. No need for her to appear on both shows now.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

A lot of negativity on here after WM, but RAW does have the possibility of being a fun show with all of the new face Champions.

Plus hopefully Ambrose will make one more appearance before he exits the WWE.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Any point in any NXT call ups?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Actually excited for Raw tonight. The Man and The Man are the champs :rollins :becky


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Any debuts tonight?


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Should be a good show..looking forward to Rollins!! Hell yeah.

My biggest question is, where does Braun go from here?? Actually hoping for a feud with Harper, I think it would be great. Also, put Elias in the fucking IC Title picture. I'll say this, that Shake Up better reset the rosters because there aren't many (if any) fresh feuds on Raw anymore. I'd love to see Ricochet and Black split and go their separate ways as well.


----------



## Joe Moore (Dec 11, 2018)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Any debuts tonight?



To have even more people they don't use?


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Any debuts tonight?


Theres really no one who can potentially debut.

Lars Sullivan? Adam Cole/Undisputed Era? Nah...

Maybe Wyatt and Sami Zayn could return though.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

No over/unders going on how many times they claim "live from bizarro world"? I'll go for 3 an hour so 9.


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

Hoping Undisputed Era debut and get the story of trying to get Seth to join them, due to old ROH routes. Could led to them vs Seth, Reigns plus 2 more. Would be fitting for new face gimmick of Kevin Owens, due to his old ROH routes and maybe Sami Zayn who can then eventually join Undisputed Era as their 5th member and gives an interesting twist to face Owens vs heel Sami. 

Otherwise I worry that Corbin will be Seth's first challenger, unless they hold off until the Shake Up and get a heel from Smackdown like Daniel Bryan, Samoa Joe (if he loses US title) or Randy Orton. Bryan, Joe or Cole would be perfect for Seth's MITB opponent. 

Hopefully Strowman & Elias get focus and fresh feuds but could be best for both to go to Smackdown next week.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

I am looking forward to Debuts and/or Returns tonight!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Should be fun, the crowd will make it fun even if the show sucks. My last Raw for a long time, thank God. Looking forward to seeing The Champ Champ and The IIconics.
> 
> Interested to see if we get appearances from any of Ronda, Brock, Kurt, Batista or Ambrose. I hope one of them gets a send-off at least, preferably Batista.


It'll be my last RAW for a while as well. Now that The Man is undisputed champion, I don't care anymore. That's all the fuck I wanted. Now I can stop watching this dumpster fire of a company. I'll be back to see if the FOX deal changes things though.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Won't be long before Reigns is back in the title picture and everyone complains again. Plus some people really didn't want to see Seth win it at all.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

roblewis87 said:


> Won't be long before Reigns is back in the title picture and everyone complains again. Plus some people really didn't want to see Seth win it at all.


Compare the reactions of Seth's and Reign's (got some audible boos already) last night, and I'm not so sure about that. :lol


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Not gonna happen, but I'd love it if Roman beat the fuck out of Seth grabbed a mic and berated the fans for only cheering him because he beat cancer. That would be epic. They are going to turn on him again, there was a few boos last night. Turn him heel, it's the perfect time.


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

PresidentGasman said:


> is Brock planned for the Show ? could be a big indicator as to what Rollins first defense will be ?



I think not as Heyman said they will be on the first flight to Vegas after the match


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah Lesnar is not advertised for RAW tonight.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I’ll be there tonight, 4th row TV side. I’ve had 4 hours of sleep but once Seth comes out with the Universal title, I’ll be wide awake and cheering :lol


----------



## PresidentGasman (Mar 25, 2019)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah Lesnar is not advertised for RAW tonight.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah Lesnar is not advertised for RAW tonight.


Lesnar is not needed honestly now that he finally lost. They need to start a new feud and bring some importance to the Universal Title.


----------



## PresidentGasman (Mar 25, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Lesnar is not needed honestly now that he finally lost. They need to start a new feud and bring some importance to the Universal Title.


call me crazy but i think their gonna have Corbin come out and beat the shit out of Rollins considering he was the only RAW Heel that won a match last night.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

PresidentGasman said:


> call me crazy but i think their gonna have Corbin come out and beat the shit out of Rollins considering he was the only RAW Heel that won a match last night.


That would be awful. I'd rather they do Roman Reigns than Corbin. What I REALLY want is for Almas to be drafted and to feud with Rollins.


----------



## PresidentGasman (Mar 25, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> That would be awful. I'd rather they do Roman Reigns than Corbin. What I REALLY want is for Almas to be drafted and to feud with Rollins.


who else as far as a heel ? i mean Mcintyre lost so he really has no credibility, same with Lashley, I have no doubt Reigns is gonna take the belt from Rollins but i think there gonna wait for Summerslam. i think if not Corbin someone from the Shake-Up.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

PresidentGasman said:


> call me crazy but i think their gonna have Corbin come out and beat the shit out of Rollins considering he was the only RAW Heel that won a match last night.


It is quite possible that they go with this. They will need to switch up the heels with the shake up in order to freshen up Rollins' potential opponents because right now it is basically Drew, Lashley and Corbin.

You could have Braun or Reigns challenge too but in terms of the heels the match up aren't very interesting.


----------



## PresidentGasman (Mar 25, 2019)

Dolorian said:


> It is quite possible that they go with this. They will need to switch up the heels with the shake up in order to freshen up Rollins' potential opponents because right now it is basically Drew, Lashley and Corbin.
> 
> You could have Braun or Reigns challenge too but in terms of the heels the match up aren't very interesting.


Yeah RAW desperately needs more Heels.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I won't be watching this Live, but I wish I was.

I haven't said that about RAW in a long ass time.

I'm usually excited about the RAW after WrestleMania regardless, but tonight feels huge after all the title changes. I'm so fucking excited.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Champ of both shows will be on RAW tonight. :becky

No invitation necessary because she's The Champ Champ. :beckylol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

We need Adam Cole to save Raw please, BAY BAY!


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I hope they don’t try and throw in some NXT call ups as they have barely utilised the last two bunches. Give them some purpose now, you already have Bray, Zayn, Harper etc etc to redebut.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Hoping for a lit show, don't want to see any call ups as quite frankly they don't use the ones they called up from the last 2 batches.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

I hope Cena comes out and tears Rollins apart on the mic and tells him he's coming after number 17.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

THE MAN said:


> For those criticizing the main event's crowd reaction knowing full well that the crowd was tired, tonight's audience should provide a good barometer for how the crowd feels about Becky.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Guess what?
> ...


Crowd will be livelier but it will have more to do with the hardcores making up about 50% of the audience instead of like 10% last night.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I hope Cena comes out and tears Rollins apart on the mic and tells him he's coming after number 17.


Only as the doctor. 

I think you'd 'start the wrestling year off' with a MASSIVE bang if you turn Roman though. Imagine Seth coming to celebrate, Roman comes down for seemingly a congratulations only to absolutely destroy Seth. It needs to be a brutal beatdown too. Roman would be top heel by a mile instantly. Have him win the belt at Summerslam and build your new babyface build up over the next 12 months. I know it won't happen, but god damn would I love a Reigns heel character. I want to root for the guy so bad but i can't as babyface Roman Reigns.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Only as the doctor.
> 
> I think you'd 'start the wrestling year off' with a MASSIVE bang if you turn Roman though. Imagine Seth coming to celebrate, Roman comes down for seemingly a congratulations only to absolutely destroy Seth. It needs to be a brutal beatdown too. Roman would be top heel by a mile instantly. Have him win the belt at Summerslam and build your new babyface build up over the next 12 months. I know it won't happen, but god damn would I love a Reigns heel character. I want to root for the guy so bad but i can't as babyface Roman Reigns.


Yeah I can tolerate a heel Reigns. He's clearly not a natural babyface. Even in PR interviews you can tell he's just a cocky piece of shit out of character which means he'd make a good heel. Plus he has the credibility to be a dominant heel kayfabe wise which is what most of the roster lacks.

They're either going to turn him heel or send either him or Seth to SD. Drew can't be taken seriously after last night. Braun lost any cred he had awhile ago. Brock's gone for the foreseeable future. It will be interesting to see what they decide to do. But I'm expecting the worst possible outcome which is Seth and Reigns both having reigns of terror as babyfaces over the next year on each brand.


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

The fact that Roman is getting tepid to negative reactions at WrestleMania even after coming back from cancer is a sign. Stop sending this poor fuck out like a lamb to the slaughter, turn him heel BEFORE it gets to the point that theyre showering your ultimate babyface with boos again. Reigns himself should be demanding a heel turn


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Yeah I can tolerate a heel Reigns. He's clearly not a natural babyface. Even in PR interviews you can tell he's just a cocky piece of shit out of character which means he'd make a good heel. Plus he has the credibility to be a dominant heel kayfabe wise which is what most of the roster lacks.
> 
> They're either going to turn him heel or send either him or Seth to SD. Drew can't be taken seriously after last night. Braun lost any cred he had awhile ago. Brock's gone for the foreseeable future. It will be interesting to see what they decide to do. But I'm expecting the worst possible outcome which is Seth and Reigns both having reigns of terror as babyfaces over the next year on each brand.


Christ that sounds painful. The solution is RIGHT IN FRONT OF THEM. I will go as far and say Reigns has everything right now to be an AMAZING heel. Like you said, he's credible already. That's something basically no heels have anymore. I'd love to see him steamroll the roster. It also makes writing a babyface so much easier. You can turn Reigns face again later, but the dude has to be a gold mine as a heel for them. It really pisses me off because I like Roman. I actually noticed when he was gone, and I think he is decent in the ring and on the mic. Ahh well let me talk now before I am disappointed in 5 hours.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

PresidentGasman said:


> who else as far as a heel ? i mean Mcintyre lost so he really has no credibility, same with Lashley, I have no doubt Reigns is gonna take the belt from Rollins but i think there gonna wait for Summerslam. *i think if not Corbin someone from the Shake-Up.*


That's what I'm hoping. Give me a traded Almas or Joe. If they have to rush the Reigns program before SSlam then it would be a far better option. But PLEASE not fuckin Baron Corbin. Not unless they want to kill the importance of the Universal Title even more. (which they probably do honestly)


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Who wins the Raw Tag Team Titles from Hawkins and Ryder tonight?


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

For the first time in a good couple of years I am looking forward to a Monday Night Raw. Watch them end the show with someone like Baron Corbin standing tall over Rollins and announcing himself as the #1 Contender now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

No Lesnar and probably not Rousey either tonight



> *POST-WRESTLEMANIA UPDATES ON RONDA ROUSEY, BROCK LESNAR AND TANAHASHI*
> 
> Ronda Rousey suffered a broken right hand throwing punches in last night's WrestleMania main event match.
> 
> ...


https://www.f4wonline.com/wwe-news/post-wrestlemania-updates-ronda-rousey-brock-lesnar-and-tanahashi-281196



Acuña's Bat Flip said:


> Who wins the Raw Tag Team Titles from Hawkins and Ryder tonight?


Probably Ricochet/Black or the Revival again. I can also see AOP beating them if the one who is injured is ready to return


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hopefully there's no call-ups as Lacey, EC3, etc haven't really done anything yet, so hopefully they have a new start after the Shake Up. I'd rather see Zayn, Wyatt, Harper, AOP return tonight.

I'm really looking forward to the Shake Up, i think it'll be significant.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

With Becky and Seth winning their respective titles last night, this is the most i've looked forward to Raw in a long time. Hopefully we'll have some fun post Mania surprises.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I hope we get one final Batista appearance. He should say his goodbyes in the middle of the ring.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Chris22 said:


> Hopefully there's no call-ups as Lacey, EC3, etc haven't really done anything yet, so hopefully they have a new start after the Shake Up. I'd rather see Zayn, Wyatt, Harper, AOP return tonight.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to the Shake Up, i think it'll be significant.




I have a sneaky feeling they wait until next week in Canada for Zayn.

I think we get Bray tonight though. Dude is ready to go. If we don’t see him tonight then def tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashley678 (Dec 7, 2007)

reigns turning heel right now could sell it self

he could just come out tonight on raw and just start hating on crowd because hes just recovered and already they are booing him etc. wwe and reigns decided to bring the cancer stuff to the forefront of this people are already going back to their own ways with him so just use that against them and turn him heel,


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

So how many times do you think they will address the crowd tonight and tell us it's not the normal crowd/crowd reactions?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

ashley678 said:


> reigns turning heel right now could sell it self
> 
> he could just come out tonight on raw and just start hating on crowd because hes just recovered and already they are booing him etc. wwe and reigns decided to bring the cancer stuff to the forefront of this people are already going back to their own ways with him so just use that against them and turn him heel,




He literally doesn’t even need to change his character besides shitting on fans either. Just make the my yard shit heelish. God I want a heel Reigns bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

A roman reigns heel turn would be fantastic. Damn, if you think about it... Isn't rollins like 2-0 against Brock at mania. While Reigns has yet to beat him.. That could cause jealousy and force Reigns to turn.... not bad.. I like it... Make it happen, Vince


----------



## BevellingRetorts (Dec 14, 2016)

ashley678 said:


> reigns turning heel right now could sell it self
> 
> he could just come out tonight on raw and just start hating on crowd because hes just recovered and already they are booing him etc. wwe and reigns decided to bring the cancer stuff to the forefront of this people are already going back to their own ways with him so just use that against them and turn him heel,


It writes itself. 

Seth actually beat Brock at Mania, after all. And the fans were with him all the way, too. 

Roman managed it after 3 years, constant fan backlash & multiple failed attempts (two of them were clean losses) & when he finally wins it's off of a distraction. Roman probably is low key pissed at fans as the negative reaction probably *did* cause Vince to continually hesitate & delay his coronation.

Won't happen though, haha. Roman probably gets the title tonight & Seth turns heel trolololol.


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

i really hope this is the start of something new on raw and smackdown

last night when rollins won the title , cole sure said a new era or rollins era has begun.

not that i think nothing of major will change but in due time who knows...its wwe after all

about tonight i really would love to see a reigns heel turn , the signs are all there.

curious who will debut though...oh i really hope the return of wyatt will be great.

most miss used talent in the last years....


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Apparently we are gonna get Alexa vs Sasha or Bayley tonight


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115382168061186054


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

When the fuck does it start?


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

imagine reigns a heel turn now, holy shit that would absolutely blow away the world. let him beat Seth and deliver a huge promo of him shitting on the fans for ruining his career and choosing Rollins. damn that would bring flashback of great rivalries like CENA/PUNK something with intensity...when was the last time? 
but seeing how we think Baron Corbin is a good heel? lol


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

This Raw has some hype to be a fantastic show looking forward to it.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Tends to be a few debuts on the RAW after WrestleMania, but that seems unlikely this year after the 4 recent call ups. Wonder if they’ve got anything big planned?


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

when tf does it start?


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

I'm very unmotivated to watch and uninterested in the WWE now, including Raw and won't be watching for long(like 2 weeks more, then I'm gone).

I just can't wait for the Superstar shakeup thing to finish and all the superficial changes to end.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

wtf is with this asking what time it starts? it starts at 8PM EST like always


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

People talking about a Roman Reigns heel turn... Please, let this shit happen. WWE would be that much better if Roman turned heel on Seth Rollins.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

It started at 12 am UK time last week


----------



## PresidentGasman (Mar 25, 2019)

wkc_23 said:


> People talking about a Roman Reigns heel turn... Please, let this shit happen. WWE would be that much better if Roman turned heel on Seth Rollins.


that would be amazing, have Roman beat the ever living shit out of Seth turning heel, then have Reigns vs Rollins at MITB


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Big dog can own the yard for an entire year if he turns heel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

The only time I'm genuinely excited to watch Raw is a Raw after Mania. We know shit's going to happen. Surprise debuts, crowd fun.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

wkc_23 said:


> People talking about a Roman Reigns heel turn... Please, let this shit happen. WWE would be that much better if Roman turned heel on Seth Rollins.


No it be better if Rollins turns heel when Reigns comes to challenge for his title.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Apparently we are gonna get Alexa vs Sasha or Bayley tonight
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115382168061186054


The most fearsome shovel in the women's division is finally being dusted off for another run. opcorn


----------



## Mickey19 (Aug 26, 2014)

GloriousLunatic said:


> No it be better if Rollins turns heel when Reigns comes to challenge for his title.


Because chickenshit Rollins vs Superface Roman is a new exciting idea that everybody wants to see.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Mickey19 said:


> Because chickenshit Rollins vs Superface Roman is a new exciting idea that everybody wants to see.


U must not watch and listen to Rollins Baby face promos week after week. They r not good.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

GloriousLunatic said:


> No it be better if Rollins turns heel when Reigns comes to challenge for his title.


Why the fuck would you turn Rollins heel?.. That would be so stupid. Rollins is a white hot baby face.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Gonna sit back and watch Raw away from WF tonight, unless something truly mark worthy happens.

I'll try not to come mark when Rollins first comes out with the Universal Championship!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

WWE needs to turn Roman heel. Just pull the fuckin trigger already. I don't understand why it's so unfathomable of a notion for Vince. Roman could be one of the greatest heels of all time honestly. Have him talk shit to the crowd who has been booing him and play off of that. Rollins would be super over as a babyface facing off against that version of Reigns.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Some people are here stupid to even suggest that WWE is gonna turn Roman heel that too after recently coming back from a deadly disease.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Almost RAW time. Should be great.


----------



## Mickey19 (Aug 26, 2014)

GloriousLunatic said:


> U must not watch and listen to Rollins Baby face promos week after week. They r not good.


He's not the best on the mic for sure, but he can get fans behind him. The Lesnar feud isn't a fair judgement, you get 1 or 2 spots against Heyman then the rest of the time you're just talking to yourself with no new material. He did fine overall last year in his IC Title run.

Mostly though, Roman turning would be a different dynamic & a fresh change for them and the fans. People don't wanna see the same thing all the time. Rollins was a cowardly heel the entirety of his first top title reign, don't turn him into the same shit in this one.


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

Rollins is kicking off the show. Just said it on USA.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Post-WM Raws tend to be good, so hopefully that's the case tonight.

Also the Draft is next week already?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Joe Goldberg said:


> Some people are here stupid to even suggest that WWE is gonna turn Roman heel that too after recently coming back from a deadly disease.


And it seems your too stupid to even understand how wrestling works, Ever heard of a swerve before? We are just speculating that's all don't rely on logic so much when it's a business like this and maybe you would fare off better instead of calling fans stupid.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

deepelemblues said:


> wtf is with this asking what time it starts? it starts at 8PM EST like always


dont think the UK turned their clocks ahead yet so its still an hour off for them or maybe it just changed last week so its off
take your pick


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

birthday_massacre said:


> dont think the UK turned their clocks ahead yet so its still an hour off for them


They did last week.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> dont think the UK turned their clocks ahead yet so its still an hour off for them


I'm sure they did. In Europe it's done in every single country on the same night afaik


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ah man getting excited and really don’t wanna be let down tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hope to see Sami Zayn back tonight. I've missed that crazy fucker.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

deepelemblues said:


> wtf is with this asking what time it starts? it starts at 8PM EST like always


Raw varies between 00:00 & 01:00 starts in the UK due to DST.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HERE WE GO!!


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

bradatar said:


> Ah man getting excited and really don’t wanna be let down tonight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


same bro , prayers for a heel turn. roman can pick Batista's Hollywood character, it would fit him perfectly , dude looks like a vilain from a James Bond movie. 
pull the trigger Vince!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

HERE WE GO


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

au4life23 said:


> They did last week.


OH ok it was last week
I know it gets confusing this time of year with the clocks changing at different times for the US and UK


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

excited to watch some sports entertainment :bayley2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Here we go.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Hopefully we'll get to see the IIconics on the show tonight.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Crowd already looks bored FICKLE!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hell yeah

:mark:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Crowd is hot as expected


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

I honestly wouldn't be surprised if Roman comes out, challenges Seth to a title match and wins.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

WWE is gonna make me wait for Becky FUCKKKKK


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Poor Cole, his voice will be gone after 3 hours of RAW


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why does the WWE still still still photos of the matches when its on the network FFS


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Rollins out to a huge pop.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The one night of the year the crowd isn't infested with Zombies :mark:


----------



## PresidentGasman (Mar 25, 2019)

wonder if Paul Heyman will interrupt him hopefully not.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Aww we can finally go back to complaining about how ugly that belt is  just like the old days! :’-)


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

ITS HOME


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Poor Cole..his voice


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THAT STANDING O!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THOSE CHANTS.

:banderas

:rollins

SOOOO LOUUUUDDDDDD!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dibil13 said:


> The most fearsome shovel in the women's division is finally being dusted off for another run. opcorn


I thought that was Stephanie's :shrug


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Good thing is the belt is off brock bad thing is we gotta look at that piece of shit belt every week now


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

A match that could've been a modern classic. I hope we never see this ape ever again. Bring Styles to RAW, Seth vs AJ :mark


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

NO NO NO We Deserve it!!! 

Lol Couldn't help yourself eh Rollins


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Let’s go big dog shut this weasel up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Fucking stream made me miss the beginning of the show

How was the reception for Seth ?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank you, Rollins chants.

:banderas


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Is this crowd good I can’t tell


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Seth has awful mic skills.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BURN IT DOWN chants.

:banderas

Soooooo over.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I wanted Becky to come 1st


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

what are they chanting


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Thank You Rollins chants and some idiots here think that he's not over.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Lmaooo


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

Full time champ lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

FULL TIME CHAMP chants.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

lmao full time champ


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

DAMN the kid is over


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh full time champ, thanks


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Hell yeah Rollins has the crowd fired up


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

those chants are crazy ahahaha


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Have they told us 10 times yet how CRAAAAAZY the crowd will be tonight?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Take it off him tonight Roman


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:sodone


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

ITS A NEW DAY YESSSSS IT IS


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KOFI AND NEW DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

RIP chickenship heel Champ Rollins


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hey Kofi is here too! :mark


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

what Kofi is going to be here? This isnt SD


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Here comes Kofi!!


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

AYE NEW DAY. Wait are we gonna merge all the belts


----------



## PresidentGasman (Mar 25, 2019)

Showstopper said:


> FULL TIME CHAMP chants.
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


good, show wwe that we dont want Brock.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Thats what we call a over face.
Thank you seth.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

THE CHAMP IS HEEEEEEEREEEEEE


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

KOFIIIIIIIIIIIIII :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Kofi showing up with what's supposed to be the more important belt.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm still not convinced with Rollins as champion but I'm very happy for his fans and for Lesnar finally not being champion. I will give an honest chance to Seth. I hope he can deliver.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

That's the most ever The New Day has been methinks.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This celebration is lit I love this crowd


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

ISSA NEW ERA YES IT IS :applause


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Those Kofi chants are loud as fuck


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

New day on raw?
Yeah fuck the brand split

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RainSaibot (Mar 15, 2019)

Damn, Kofi is somehow the most over male on the roster.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Interesting they have Kofi on the show.


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

They reaaaally need to drop this New Day gimmick

I love Kofi, but...cringe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PresidentGasman (Mar 25, 2019)

New Day ? Pleasant suprise


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Geeks. Geeks everywhere.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Does anyone have a good link for the show ? Mine is quite late.

PS : If it's not allowed to ask for stream, sorry didn't know.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

seth with that aww shucks look when kofi pointed at him


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Whats the point of the Brand Split at this point.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Those Kofi chants. :banderas


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

This feels so fucking fresh.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Just need Becky now.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

These two people are most over in the company right now. The Man doesn't even come close to them.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

I don't like this happy go lucky crap. Like why the fuck are Rollins and the New Day such good friends.

I'm so happy for Kofi tho so I don't mind


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Another Unification match tonight? LOL.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

People getting fooled thinking shit has changed because dweebs got belts.

Remember the Alamo


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Seth can be so corny on the mic lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

It’d be funny as hell if Brock came out now and killed all these dudes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Why are big e and woods on my tv?


----------



## RainSaibot (Mar 15, 2019)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Geeks. Geeks everywhere.


Speaks volumes when Kofi is the most over guy on the roster.

This product has hit an all-time low in terms of quality.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

I miss Bork already. This company has no stars left now.


----------



## Stevieg786 (Apr 2, 2017)

No mood lighting on the fans, how fucking great does it look?! You can actually see the fans and their reactions. I know it’s only a small thing but it’s a pet peeve of mine. I hope it stays like this permanently,


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

lol


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

We need Becky


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

God I despise these cunts.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Big E always acting like a damn fool :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

are they going to combine the titles


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The newly minted King Slayer sharing the same ring with the newly minted King Kofi. :drose

:done at Big E actually doing a split.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

I would've preferred if Kofi opened SD and had his moment.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Wait wtf is going on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too flexible :lmao


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Heavyweight champ is a twig lol


----------



## DRR (Mar 27, 2019)

god dammit Big E


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Rollins vs Kofi vs Becky vs Balor vs Samoa Joe vs the Iiconics, Winner Takes All tonight? Then we can get that HHH meme in real life.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Becky incoming in any minute.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Geeks. Geeks everywhere.


People glad Brock left and cheering for Big E splits. Fuck is wrong with people.


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

Merging the belts. ok


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

wut


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Stevieg786 said:


> No mood lighting on the fans, how fucking great does it look?! You can actually see the fans and their reactions. I know it’s only a small thing but it’s a pet peeve of mine. I hope it stays like this permanently,


I think it's the only show where the top half of the crowd isn't half empty so it's the only show where we're gonna see it.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Big E is pretty damn over.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Goodbye brand split UGH


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

au4life23 said:


> AYE NEW DAY. Wait are we* gonna merge all the belts*


Yup


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The biggest pop in Big E's career is after a split.

Wrestling folks.

Winner Takes All? Seth vs. Kofi? I don't know if I like the sound of that.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not a big pop at that Becky mention


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Stalingrad9 said:


> I don't like this happy go lucky crap. Like why the fuck are Rollins and the New Day such good friends.
> 
> I'm so happy for Kofi tho so I don't mind


 when they were all heel , he was the captain of team new day!! remember


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

nooo don't lose your title Kofi


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Winner take all? :wow


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

finalnight said:


> Another Unification match tonight? LOL.


Totally called it. Just saying.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Kofi getting big headed wanting both mid card belts


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

What’s really the point in the brand split at this point if this actually happens ?


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

We need Becky now


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Title for title? Oh shit!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

uh oh


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I ain’t about this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Fuckery is coming.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so they can't even let kofi have the title for more than one night


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

LETS GOOOOOOO


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh hell.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

PUT BECKY IN FOR A TRIPLE THREAT!!!!


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

I hope Reigns turns heel and costs Seth the match.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

They're ending the brand split aren't they. I wouldn't be surprised to see a Men's brand and a Women's brand.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This is stupid lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Nice so Kofi just won last night for the moment and gets Christian'd. How it should be.


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

LOL Kofi is gonna lose his title one night later lol.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Uh no. I hope Kofi doesnt get the Christian treatment.


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

So either we are going back to one belt each or this is gonna end in a DQ.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Xavier and Big E jamming to Rollins theme. :lmao


----------



## RainSaibot (Mar 15, 2019)

Kofi about to lose the title a day after winning it.

Looks like a lot of his fans are about to jump off the bandwagon.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Bra if I hear Michael Cole says historic one more time


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

LOL at E and Xavier Rocking out...awesome!


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

wtf ?!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

GOAT CORBIN


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh god Kofi is going to be a 24 hour Champion. No fucking way.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Hahaha are these fuckers rocking...

Hahahaha


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

what the fuck?! belts are all merging?!


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Kofi the fucking madlad


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

ive had enough of the this is awesome chant 

get a new chant pls


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

They had better not unify the belts again.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Its gonna be DQed.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wonder who interferes in their match.


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

ahh The Revival are picking the belts back up.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Smells like a screwy non-finish

The HEAT Corbin is going to get from this crowd will be glorious


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

This will end in fuckery. No way they are dicking someone that quick


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I hope Reigns turns heel and costs Seth the match.


I hope Seth wins, Reigns comes out to congratulate, then spear his ass.

Roman should be smart. Let Seth get both, then take both at SS.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

So fuckery is guaranteed incoming.

My guess is that someone like Drew interferes in the match and it ends in a no-contest, setting up Drew vs Seth.

I mean, it's the most boring scenario that I can think of, so it's probably the most likely.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Someone's turning on either Kofi or Rollins. It'll just end in a dq.


----------



## Hckykng19 (Jan 31, 2017)

There will obviously be some fuckery. Rollins next challenger will interfere and cause a DQ.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I recall Fox really like the brand split idea because they don't want to promote USA, so I can't believe this will ends if not a DQ.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

DeeGuy said:


> What’s really the point in the brand split at this point if this actually happens ?


Maybe the Superstar Shake up is finished for the week it will go back to the brand split.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Fucked finish Incoming. and Woot here comes a Revival win!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:heston at Xavier and E air shredding to Seth's theme.


----------



## PresidentGasman (Mar 25, 2019)

Oh shit there gonna have one set of champs again ? i can get behind that honestly.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

I don’t like this. I just really don’t see them taking the title off of Kofi tonight. And they shouldn’t. But they certainly shouldn’t take the title off of Seth either...


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm sure the match will end in a DQ. Hot start to RAW!


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Bray wyatt to interfere?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Rollins vs Kofi!

Winner takes all!

YES
YES
YES

I think Steph/Trips cancels it for DAT NUCLEAR HEAT!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Title for title!?


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Amber B said:


> Someone's turning on either Kofi or Rollins. It'll just end in a dq.


Yeah I would hate it if Kofi loses his title tonight already :crying:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

You couldn't have given Cole the night off? His voice is shot.

Also:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115407217291931648


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Mugging of Cena said:


> what the fuck?! belts are all merging?!


HIS DREAM WILL BE REALIZED:


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

hopefully the fuckery gets turned up to 27 and romun comes in and beats up rollins and then Big E beats up kofi and xavier then romun and Big E brawl out of the arena as raw ends


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RAW is about to be hyped as fuck tonight isn't it? Or will they screw it up?


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

For the love of god not another Christian situation. I hope 2 bad guys interrupts and it getd turned into a tag.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Shock the system, for the main event perhaps?


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Lmao Big E and Woods moshing are the best thing I've seen in a long time


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Are they actually going to do complete Unification and trim down the titles like I suggested 6 months ago? Need to combine US and IC and both Tag Titles as well. Samoa Joe vs Finn Balor...history already there. Hawkins/ryder vs USOs? could work.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Stalingrad9 said:


> They're ending the brand split aren't they. I wouldn't be surprised to see a Men's brand and a Women's brand.


The 2016 brand split was pretty well worked to begin with, especially on SmackDown, but after WrestleMania 33 it kinda went to shit. Probably time to just end it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I mean, they are gonna have the womens tag champs and the womens champ in both shows, might as well have the male champ in both shows as well. Probably will end up in fuckery though


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Knowing our luck it’ll be Drew McIntyre who interferes


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Best Case -

Rollins win and faces Roman at SS for both belts

Worst Case (not for me) -

New Day breaking up tonight boys and girls


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I had so much fun cheering for Seth just then :lol

Also that match is clearly ending in a DQ or someone interferes.

I was gonna hold up my Team Rollins sign but it got ripped during Mania so I couldn’t


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

chrispepper said:


> Shock the system, for the main event perhaps?


:sodone


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hopefully Roman turns heel and causes a DQ on Rollins. That would be the absolute best thing that could happen tonight if they are not merging the titles.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Tbh from what they have shown in preview. The show doesn't look anything special.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Seth is only over because Bork is the most dominant heel of all time and have made the fans desperate for someone to beat him. Facts.


----------



## PresidentGasman (Mar 25, 2019)

chrispepper said:


> Shock the system, for the main event perhaps?


Roman comes out and beats the ever living shit out of Rollins mid-match no title changes hands. i know its unlikely but i can sense it.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

They could always break the brands up again in September if there is a true winner tonight.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

No way is that match going to finish clean with one winner.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

chrispepper said:


> Shock the system, for the main event perhaps?


That's what I'm thinking


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Smells like a screwy non-finish
> 
> The HEAT Corbin is going to get from this crowd will be glorious


And there should be. THere is just zero reason to take the title off either of these guys this early.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Himiko said:


> Knowing our luck it’ll be Drew McIntyre who interferes


you shut up

YOU JUST SHUT THE HELL UP :Vince2


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I had so much fun cheering for Seth just then :lol
> 
> Also that match is clearly ending in a DQ or someone interferes.
> 
> I was gonna hold up my Team Rollins sign but it got ripped during Mania so I couldn’t


You're there live and posting on here too.

Damn thats some dedication.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

[email protected]! They couldn't even wait to Tuesday to take the belt of Kofi? I honestly had a feeling since this storyline started that it'd be a Kane run. If it ends in DQ, would they turn roman heel? 

But doesn't a Mcmahon need to make the match official? How can two wrestlers make such a big decision on their own?

I think Ambrose is gone from WWE already ... and was Ziggler at Mania?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I want the belts merged but I don't want either Kofi OR Seth to lose theirs already.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Y'all want fuggery for the match?!

Well.... my boy Jojo is gonna figure it out and attack Rollins tonight.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I had so much fun cheering for Seth just then :lol
> 
> Also that match is clearly ending in a DQ or someone interferes.
> 
> I was gonna hold up my Team Rollins sign but it got ripped during Mania so I couldn’t


are you at Raw tonight or Smackdown tomorrow?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Himiko said:


> Knowing our luck it’ll be Drew McIntyre who interferes


Better than Corbin :shrug

It probably will end up in some sort of tag match with Kofi and Seth against Corbin or Drew and Bryan


----------



## Joe Moore (Dec 11, 2018)

Let Big E turn on Kofi and Reigns on Rollins for a nice post WM surprise.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Hopefully Roman turns heel and causes a DQ on Rollins. That would be the absolute best thing that could happen tonight if they are not merging the titles.


either this or triple h is writing the show and will turn Rollins into his own extension putting all title on him lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That title vs title match better end in DQ or


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Damn couldn't even bother give The Revival a televised entrance


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

I don't think we're getting any debuts or returns tonight.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

They're gonna take the belt off Kofi already aren't they :lmao

If they do its a disgrace!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

@MarkyWhipwreck

Cole and TUE to debut and take out Rollins and Kofi in the main event.

A moment where will both mark and cry at the same time, lol.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Hopefully Roman turns heel and causes a DQ on Rollins. That would be the absolute best thing that could happen tonight if they are not merging the titles.


Even though WWE would do that, it wouldn't make sense for Roman to cost Seth, knowing if Seth wins, then Roman can take both belts.

Only reason Roman would cost Seth the match is if he's a huge New Day fan.

I'd turn Roman heel after Seth wins.

Heel Roman with both belts is what we need.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't see Rollins having a 24 hour title reign because he's Triple H's boy. I do see Kofi having a 24 hour title reign because he was never suppose to be in this role in the first place and it could be a basis for a Big E heel turn. And Vince is petty like that. 

I'm praying for a DQ finish. Maybe Wyatt shows up and attacks Rollins.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Superstar shakeup next week and damn a jobber match now lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ryder’s getting Rydered again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

patpat said:


> either this or triple h is writing the show and will turn Rollins into his own extension putting all title on him lol


I'd rather HHH insert himself into the match and win it tbh.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So Hawkins and Ryder are definitely dropping the titles here, right?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kofi shouldn't even have appeared on Raw let alone have a match with Rollins with both titles on the line fpalm


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

so brand split is over


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Kofi elluded to Seth not having the shield so i'm guessing some fuckery will go on with Roman at the end


----------



## RainSaibot (Mar 15, 2019)

roblewis87 said:


> No way is that match going to finish clean with one winner.


They are merging the titles. Kofi is 100% losing. The only question is, how big will the meltdown on WF be?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

roblewis87 said:


> are you at Raw tonight or Smackdown tomorrow?


Both!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Even though WWE would do that, it wouldn't make sense for Roman to cost Seth, knowing if Seth wins, then Roman can take both belts.
> 
> Only reason Roman would cost Seth the match is if he's a huge New Day fan.
> 
> ...


Holy shit you just made the greatest heel in WWE history. That's maxed out nuclear heat.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What a buzzzkill. End this match zzzzZzz


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

did i miss the "Thank you Wilder" chant?


----------



## umagamanc (Jul 24, 2018)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> I think Ambrose is gone from WWE already ...


Is there a chance that Ambrose has re-signed? If so, he's laying low. It's a possibility that he may surprise us, and we may be in for a short New Day vs. Shield feud.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I mean, I hope Revival won the belts back but what happened with the instant rematch clausure not working anymore?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Kofi's promo was very heelish.

For someone that never had the chance to win the world belt, the next night he comes out wanting it all. Dumb storyline.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Dash Wilder looks like Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn morphed together


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Yeah I just remember why I don't watch Raw, it's too long and they are too many of these filler matches.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

crowd was hot as fuck, time to kill it quick by putting on a tag team that's been mercilessly buried for forever vs a tag team of 2 jokes


----------



## Stevieg786 (Apr 2, 2017)

The DR of thuganomics is ruining the main event tonight guys, Cena is turning heel


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mysteriobiceps said:


> so brand split is over


Nope its shaking up next week. It's not over.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Either McIntyre or Corbin runs in.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

RainSaibot said:


> They are merging the titles. Kofi is 100% losing. The only question is, how big will the meltdown on WF be?


Somewhere between Three Mile Island and Fukushima. However, if New Day turns on Kofi, then closer to Chernobyl.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Okay the tag team team division really is the worst part of WWE programming.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

If they take the belt off Kofi tonight.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

American_Nightmare said:


> Either McIntyre or Corbin runs in.


Worst case scenario.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Holy shit you just made the greatest heel in WWE history. That's maxed out nuclear heat.


If only Vince still had the grapefruits to do something like this.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I doubt they will have one of them hold both titles but imagine Kofi getting the win via low blow.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So a commercial following a jobber match, nice :russo


----------



## melkam647 (Oct 23, 2017)

You heard it here first: they will unify all belts and eventually do a guy-only and girl-only shows. Perhaps use Raw exclusively for the dudes and Smack Down for the chicks. That makes the most business sense to me.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brand split isn't over, Shakeup next week and FOX wants it. Neither guy will win. Will end in a DQ with someone interfering or New Day breaking up. Both guys will keep their titles, though.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Why are they merging the titles ?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> I doubt they will have one of them hold both titles but imagine Kofi getting the win via low blow.


Why turn Kofi heel today. Too soon.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

MrJT said:


> You're there live and posting on here too.
> 
> Damn thats some dedication.


I posted that during the ad break :lol


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

No way this match actually happens and has a winner.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Heel Roman dragging around 2 titles is best for business 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

melkam647 said:


> Perhaps use Raw exclusively for the dudes and Smack Down for the chicks. That makes the most business sense to me.


That's not happening and makes no business sense. There is no way Fox agrees to having SD as a female only show.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I posted that during the ad break :lol


How does ad breaks work at the live show haha ?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Roman turning heel would be great but it seems too early for that. If he was facing Rollins for the title I would like to think it would be Summerslam?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Mysteriobiceps said:


> so brand split is over


I hope so, it would be so much better for both shows. And if it is not I hope we see this many Raw stars on Smackdown tomorrow.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

If they really were gonna merge the titles, you really think they’d do it with no build up on an episode of Raw?  Nah I don’t buy it. Interference causes a screwy finish


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Heel Roman dragging around 2 titles is best for business
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They should bring back Enzo to manage him for the lulz. Just imagine that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Himiko said:


> If they really were gonna merge the titles, you really think they’d do it with no build up on an episode of Raw?  Nah I don’t buy it. Interference causes a screwy finish


Great point.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> They should bring back Enzo to manage him for the lulz. Just imagine that.




Da heat. That would be the greatest pairing ever though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Headliner said:


> Roman turning heel would be great but it seems too early for that. If he was facing Rollins for the title I would like to think it would be Summerslam?


They could write an injury angle


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Stalingrad9 said:


> How does ad breaks work at the live show haha ?


They dim the lights and show promos on the screen, sometimes they do entrances. It’s fun to watch the superstars in the ring during it lol.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Broski Boot

Hard cringe. :lol


----------



## melkam647 (Oct 23, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> That's not happening and makes no business sense. There is no way Fox agrees to having SD as a female only show.


Why not? The women's division is not lackluster like it used to be. People will tune in to watch a female-only show.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Himiko said:


> Knowing our luck it’ll be Drew McIntyre who interferes


That would be awful. This is such a golden fuckin opportunity to do something epic. The crowd is WHITE HOT tonight. I hope they don't disappoint but I think we all know better.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> I mean, they are gonna have the womens tag champs and the womens champ in both shows, might as well have the male champ in both shows as well. Probably will end up in fuckery though


they need to add the mens tag too. All the good tag teams are on SD anyways


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Another fucking commercial and Boring Baron and Annoying Becky still to come. This episode doesn't inspire much confidence tbh


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ambrose Girl said:


> They dim the lights and show promos on the screen, sometimes they do entrances. It’s fun to watch the superstars in the ring during it lol.


Thanks !


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

Jesus renae is awful


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Himiko said:


> If they really were gonna merge the titles, you really think they’d do it with no build up on an episode of Raw?  Nah I don’t buy it. Interference causes a screwy finish


Plus Kofi is a Smackdown guy. Why would they have him win and not go on Smckdown at least once with the belt.


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

LOL THEY RETAIN.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Revial should just quit and sit out a year


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Does anybody finds it weird to see total fucking complete Jobbers with a capital J like Zack Ryder and Curt Hawkins have a competitive match ?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"Heard y'all were having a title vs title match, be terrible if someone was to interrupt it...."


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Winning streak?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hawkins has a new streak going...smh


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

melkam647 said:


> Why not? The women's division is not lackluster like it used to be. People will tune in to watch a female-only show.


Because it is a less diverse and less valuable product. More people will watch a show with both male and female wrestlers. It is bound to have more star power and appeal to a wider audience.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why are these guys tag champs? They are never on TV and all of a sudden they are champs??


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Hawkins bout to morph into Lesnar now


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> "Heard y'all were having a title vs title match, be terrible if someone was to interrupt it...."


That would be cool, too.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

If it's any titles that need merging it's the tag titles because the Raw tag titles and division has been hot garbage for months now.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

there's no way fox or nbc would accept their show being the female-only show and the other network getting the male-only show

never gonna happen


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

If they want to give jobbers titles, The B Team is still around. At least they're entertaining.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> Why are these guys tag champs? They are never on TV and all of a sudden they are champs??


Because the Revival spoke out against the WWE machine so vince is embarassing them


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Why Wilder leave the ring after the finisher? That was really stupid.


----------



## DRR (Mar 27, 2019)

Kofi v Rollins, Buddy Murphy interferes. Welcome to Raw Bud


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Hawkins getting a huge pop.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Joe Goldberg said:


> Another fucking commercial and Boring Baron and Annoying Becky still to come. This episode doesn't inspire much confidence tbh


Well don't watch it.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thankfully that's over.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

wkc_23 said:


> "Heard y'all were having a title vs title match, be terrible if someone was to interrupt it...."


yes yes yes


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Wonder who interferes in the Rollins/Kofi match


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

The Revival has been so buried in WWE that the best they can hope for is a comedy gig now. They need to get out now, there is no way to take them seriously.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

has to be a fuck finish tonight, has to be. neither one of them will drop the  belt.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Who is interrupting Baron? Jason Jordan?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

The RAW tag team division isn't even worthy of being background noise at this point.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Joe Goldberg said:


> Who is interrupting Baron? Jason Jordan?




My money is on Chad Gable or Apollo Crews [emoji849]


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hollywood Hogan back to take all the gold brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

So confirmed Revival to aew?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Roxinius said:


> So confirmed Revival to aew?


In a year


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

HELL YES GOAT CORBIN BABYYYY


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Corbin YES


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Conor McGregor is causing the DQ tonight. I'm calling it now.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hope scott and wilder asked for their release tonight, get the hell away from this shit show


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

John Cena to interrupt?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

During that ad break they did a trivia thing with some kids and the kid who lost got an autographed Dean poster. I would rather have lost that :lol


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Awesome theme


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

WHO DO YOU THINK YOU ARE


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Corbin!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

H E A T


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Alright, so what returning/debuting star interrupts Corbin.

Or perhaps I'm getting ahead of myself. Usually when I predict these things nothing happens.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I think the Undisputed Era will interrupt the main event tonight!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

GIVE CORBIN ALL THE BELTS 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Ay Yo! The Revival has had the best match of the night for about 6 Raw episodes in a row. Shout out to Scott Hall.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Baron Corbin is Krang


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Corbin > Braun


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

LOL, I love Baron Corbin's intro. He gets heat before he ever even walks out


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahahaha Corbin is so great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

fuck it

CM PUNKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Screw Roman coming for the Universal Title. I hope Corbin comes for it first.

What's not to like about the guy. He has the size, speed, good looking well dressed and gets heat.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Oh my God Cole is so infuriating acting like Baron Corbin should have just laid there and let Angle pin him


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

the office must really love this guy. definition of mediocre heel. can talk a little, but doesn't have the charisma or ability to have memorable matches. cookie cutter, boring in ring style.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

?? stfu theme


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Pretty sure Corbin is the only one that gets heel heat every week. :lol dude is consistent. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shut the fuck up chants.

:lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> Alright, so what returning/debuting star interrupts Corbin.
> 
> Or perhaps I'm getting ahead of myself. Usually when I predict these things nothing happens.


Sami Zayn?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

GloriousLunatic said:


> Screw Roman coming for the Universal Title. I hope Corbin comes for it first.
> 
> What's not to like about the guy. He has the size, speed, good looking *well dressed *and gets heat.


:aries2

yeah, if you consider the wal-mart professional wear collection "well dressed"


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Heaaaaat


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Corbin :mark


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Corbin's a great heel. Drew could only dream of getting this much heat.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Jason Jordan coming back maybe?


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

lol -- That heat. I would have died if he called them "dusty azz NYers" instead of "dirty".


----------



## Stevieg786 (Apr 2, 2017)

Shut the fuck up chants lol


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

If the audience was smart they wouldn't make any noise, given Corbin a reaction is what they want...


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Cmon JJ you can be cleared for one match for the legacy of your father 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

So much for last week being his "last appearance on Raw"...

Card subject to change and all that I guess.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Cole explains the you suck chants. Thanks Cole.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

thank you kurt


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This some bullshit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Uhh how many of us New Yorkers are actually in that crowd?

There's people from all over the world here.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

What a sore loser


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Why didnt he tap that fast last night?


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Renee is the worst


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

ANGLE!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh come on Kurt! Go off into the sunset already and retire!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Not this loser


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh shit...here's Lars!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Have they said if the IIconics will be on the show tonight?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Lars Sullivan is alive.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Ohhhhhhh


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fucking Lars Sullivan


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LARS!


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

LARS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

The Man, The Myth, The Legend showed up!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> Have they said if the IIconics will be on the show tonight?


They better be or we riot.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

OH SHIT


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Is Angle really gonna put this guy over?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

This bum finally shows up


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Lars :beckylol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL at calling him the most sought after free agent ever 
Fucking Cole and Vince in his ear.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

I’m glad this dude is healthy, but I couldn’t give 2 shits about him as a wrestler.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Maybe Kurt should leave


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Lars fucking Sullivan?


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Kurt Angle is a washed up has been.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

330 hahahaha. He's not even fucking close to 330. How ridiculous.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Who the hell is this


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Welcome back Gene Snitsky

jk, Lars is awesome


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

They just said Lars was the most sought after free agent in WWE history... Get the fuck outta here with your bullshit LOL


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

What's he doing going against a retired man?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Another monster turned jobber in 6 months. Yawn.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Meh kill this clown Corbin 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sawduck (Jan 2, 2012)

shutupchico said:


> has to be a fuck finish tonight, has to be. neither one of them will drop the belt.


Brock lesner will interrupt it and destroy everyone


----------



## willic22 (Feb 5, 2014)

Why do most or all the black wrestlers either have to be A) heel or B) weirdos. Big E is in the ring doing splits, Kofi twerks, Xavier Woods damn near just humped the floor tonight, Bobby Lashley was bending over showing his ass for a while, Crime Time were criminals, the Nation was heels, Velveteen Dream, etc. Why can't we just get a black wrestler who is a legit good guy to cheer for without all the extra? And yes, I know there are other wrestlers like Goldust, Billy & Chuck, who have done some similar, questionable stuff, but the difference is they are only a few characters in a larger pool of talent who's characters have behaved that way, versus a smaller pool of black wrestlers where the majority of them act effeminized & be extra. Even Goldust, Billy & Chuck got a chance to evolve as characters, yet we're still watching New Day throwing packages & dry hump the air, even with a newly crowned Champion in their group.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Lars looks fucking terrified


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

LARS Sullivan is the biggest 6-3 guy i have ever seen.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The Chris Benot diving headbutt.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lars' trunks look weird.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

It’s Snitsky V2.0


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Forgot this guy existed.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lars fpalm


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lars, another reason Roman won't turn heel.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I thought Lars Sullivan was a racist?


----------



## willic22 (Feb 5, 2014)

V. Skybox said:


> What's he doing going against a retired man?


I love that gif. That is all. :smile2:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Brandough said:


> Who the hell is this


Its Gene Stinsky 2.0


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Oooook? Pointless.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

How many weeks until his ring name is just "Lars"?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Future endeavor this bald snowflake chickenshit.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i like it. let angle get his comeuppance on corbin, and then put over a new guy.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Lars isn’t half as intimidating now that we know he had a panic attack because he was debuting on the main roster


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Never seen Lars before I like the riffs in his theme. Don’t like him already though


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

EmbassyForever said:


> Welcome back Gene Snitsky
> 
> jk, Lars is awesome




IT WASNT HIS FAULT!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> How many weeks until his ring name is just "Lars"?


Before he even gets back to the Gorilla position.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

He's going to come back later in the night in the main event to beat up both champions watch


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Do we know if Lesnar is backstage?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Finally Sullivan!!


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

So I take it his meds finally kicked in?


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

Cable issues today. I've had the worst luck trying to watch wrestling this week.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Stormbringer said:


> I thought Lars Sullivan was a racist?


Even better. :vince


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

"It wasn't my fault!"


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Next to none reaction for Lars.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

willic22 said:


> Why do most or all the black wrestlers either have to be A) heel or B) weirdos. Big E is in the ring doing splits, Kofi twerks, Xavier Woods damn near just humped the floor tonight, Bobby Lashley was bending over showing his ass for a while, Crime Time were criminals, the Nation was heels, Velveteen Dream, etc. Why can't we just get a black wrestler who is a legit good guy to cheer for without all the extra? And yes, I know there are other wrestlers like Goldust, Billy & Chuck, who have done some similar, questionable stuff, but the difference is they are only a few characters in a larger pool of talent who's characters have behaved that way, versus a smaller pool of black wrestlers where the majority of them act effeminized & be extra. Even Goldust, Billy & Chuck got a chance to evolve as characters, yet we're still watching New Day throwing packages & dry hump the air, even with a newly crowned Champion in their group.


Because Vince is a racist and that is the only way he sees black people

Remember the whole Tony Atlas thing back in the day


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

another jobber appears lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Meh kill this clown Corbin
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They should finish this storyline with Corbin taking up for Kurt.

That Corbin face turn will be Rock level. The people will go ape shit. :vince$


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

I can just picture that Spear finishing Lars 4 months career :reigns2


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

There is a FREAK among us!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lars is dead on arrival. He flopped before he even debuted.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

RockOfJericho said:


> Cable issues today. I've had the worst luck trying to watch wrestling this week.


Drop cable and go to a streaming service, it's a million x better and cheaper.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Lars will be jobbing to No Way Jose in a few months.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

I think they missed a trick there by not having Corbin trying to save Angle.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

He looks like new Snitsky. Nothing special


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I would have had Sullivan debut last night and squash Cena.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> How many weeks until his ring name is just "Lars"?















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Bloating the roster even more. How about you do something with the call ups you've already done, ugh.


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Another monster turned jobber in 6 months. Yawn.




Very likely.


He and Strowman can have a dancing gimmick.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Lol Lars Sullivan is so dull


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I knew Lars was showing up tonight.

Also, his theme reminds me of this....







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115414931116048385


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I really hope Lars accidentally trips and embarrasses himself so he’ll be turned into a comedy act


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

I prefer Corbin over Lars to be honest.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Black Cobra said:


> Bloating the roster even more. How about you do something with the call ups you've already done, ugh.


Though to be fair, Lars was already called up it just took him this long to debut because he had a panic attack and had to be locked in the loony bin


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

lars sullivan looks like the big smelly kid who sits in the corner wearing the same jeans and hoodie for a month in a row and stares creepily at the popular girls all day


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Another monster turned jobber in 6 months. Yawn.




Very likely.


He and Strowman can have a dancing gimmick. :dance


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> They should finish this storyline with Corbin taking up for Kurt.
> 
> 
> 
> That Corbin face turn will be Rock level. The people will go ape shit. :vince$




I’m all in for a Corbin push but he’s so good at being a slime bag I just dunno about it as a face. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willic22 (Feb 5, 2014)

Stormbringer said:


> I thought Lars Sullivan was a racist?



To be fair, Kurt Angle's character did say once "he's not a fan of black people" during a promo so it's a racist beating up another one LMAO


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OMG Bliss is wrestling


----------



## Joe Moore (Dec 11, 2018)

Himiko said:


> I really hope Lars accidentally trips and embarrasses himself so he’ll be turned into a comedy act



He will be dacing around the ring in 6 months.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

No Way Jose was more over than Lars when he debuted last year.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Alexa :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Alexa is finally gonna be in a match...only took 84 years.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Please don't feed Lars to Reigns or Braun.

Send Lars to SDL or Reigns to SDL.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Alexa wrestling?? This is new.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

JDP2016 said:


> So I take it his meds finally kicked in?


very classy post


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

With Smackdown moving to FOX maybe they will not kill Smackdown in the draft like they usually do. (Although last year they didn't purge Smackdown)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Game of Thrones premiere this Sunday :mark


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well at least it's not someone who tends to have matches with injury outcomes.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rollins hasn't defended the title in hours. So tired of him. Why can't they put the belt on someone who will defend it?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Himiko said:


> I really hope Lars accidentally trips and embarrasses himself so he’ll be turned into a comedy act


I want him to come out again, barf, then hit the fetal position.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

willic22 said:


> Why do most or all the black wrestlers either have to be A) heel or B) weirdos. Big E is in the ring doing splits, Kofi twerks, Xavier Woods damn near just humped the floor tonight, Bobby Lashley was bending over showing his ass for a while, Crime Time were criminals, the Nation was heels, Velveteen Dream, etc. Why can't we just get a black wrestler who is a legit good guy to cheer for without all the extra? And yes, I know there are other wrestlers like Goldust, Billy & Chuck, who have done some similar, questionable stuff, but the difference is they are only a few characters in a larger pool of talent who's characters have behaved that way, versus a smaller pool of black wrestlers where the majority of them act effeminized & be extra. Even Goldust, Billy & Chuck got a chance to evolve as characters, yet we're still watching New Day throwing packages & dry hump the air, even with a newly crowned Champion in their group.


But this is what The New Day wanted to do! Dream is doing the gimmick he wants to do. The same way R-Truth wants to rap and dance. If you want to root for a black wrestlers that's not "weird" or a heel then cheer for Crews and Titus


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Am I the only one who finds the name "Superstar Shake Up" so bad.

It sounds like a drink at some hypey bar


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

The fans dancing along to Baileys theme are everything wrong with modern WWE.


----------



## C Payne (Jul 15, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Revial should just quit and sit out a year


#BigMfFacts

They clearly have nothing to lose at this point anyways. To hell with repercussions, frfr. Just need to leave and forget this whack ass company.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Stalingrad9 said:


> Am I the only one who finds the name "Superstar Shake Up" so bad.
> 
> It sounds like a drink at some hypey bar



Yeah idk why they dont just call it the draft like they used 2


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Bayley really needs to get this W back


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hmm why’s Sasha not ringside 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

One can hope to get a Becky/Sasha feud. Charlotte can fuck off for a while.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Time for a piss break.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Bliss looking fine.


----------



## Stevieg786 (Apr 2, 2017)

They’ve turned the mood lighting back on FFS


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bliss is so hottttt. Lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Someone give Alexa a dig in the head and give her another concussion. We need more time away from her wrestling!


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Sullivan/Lesnar needs to happen ASAP


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

bradatar said:


> Hmm why’s Sasha not ringside
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because Botcha Banks would find a way to injure Alexa


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Bayley is gonna lose to a woman who hasn't wrestled in months? :lol


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Christ how i've missed Alexas gorgeous thick thighs and fat booty!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

r/wrestlewiththeplot


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Want Lesnar to bury this joker Sullivan in 2 minutes.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

God the sooner the better when Alexa Bliss becomes champion again. 

Alexa Bliss is box office. Becky Lynch is cult following creation.


----------



## melkam647 (Oct 23, 2017)

No Way Jose will win the WWE title in 2020.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bayley losing here probably means she is moving to SD next week.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Himiko said:


> Someone give Alexa a dig in the head and give her another concussion. We need more time away from her wrestling!


Stay classy my dude.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Rollins hasn't defended the title in hours. So tired of him. Why can't they put the belt on someone who will defend it?




He has not defended that title at ALL since he won it!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

ALEXA IS BACK WF LMAO GET READY BECKY


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Bayley berried


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Not fussed about Lars at all.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

I Hope she's not out again after that hard bump


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Botch already.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

This talentless hack is wrestling again?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is it just me or is Bliss's theme song very similar to Apollo Crews


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow they totally squashed Bayley.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

That sunset flip into to corner buckle was nice. Never seen that before.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice to see Alexa competing again.

Sasha turn coming?


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Time to build Alexa's momentum.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Keep Alexa on my screen any way you can


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I guess they felt that she didn't bury Bayley deep enough the last time.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Total Package said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




This should totally be played before his entrance, ala Miz’s “quiet on the set”.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Is it just me or is Bliss's theme song very similar to Apollo Crews


Parts of it but I always considered her theme the perfect stripper song


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

Well that SD commercial was a bit of a spoiler, no?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Himiko said:


> Someone give Alexa a dig in the head and give her another concussion. We need more time away from her wrestling!


That's a very shitty thing you said. Bliss isn't that great in the ring, but wishing a concussion on someone is just flat out a terrible thing to say.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Taroostyles said:


> Wow they totally squashed Bayley.


Good. She's terrible.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Fine. Let Alexa win the title from Becky so the Becky marks can go batshit again.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Wwe spoiling themselves.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

GloriousLunatic said:


> God the sooner the better when Alexa Bliss becomes champion again.
> 
> Alexa Bliss is box office. Becky Lynch is cult following creation.


The division was dead as fuck when Alexa held that title hostage. I hope you're trolling.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Himiko said:


> Someone give Alexa a dig in the head and give her another concussion. We need more time away from her wrestling!


Her wrestling isn’t that bad. Anyway, that turnbuckle sport was concussion inducing...


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

They just advertised Kofi's title celebration for SD so there won't be a winner tonight because we know they won't make Kofi the only world champ. Good job spoiling your main event having a DQ finish 2 hours in advance WWE.


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

death taxes and alexa burying bailey


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Bayley, Asuka, and Revival who else is next?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

You just know if Becky is RAW bound, Bliss is taking the strap from her.

Hopefully Sasha stays on RAW and turns heel since Charlotte will run the heel side on Smackdown.

And then bring in Kairi Sane on RAW. The baddest chick in the company. :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Did they just spoil the Kofi/Seth match?


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

GloriousLunatic said:


> God the sooner the better when Alexa Bliss becomes champion again.
> 
> Alexa Bliss is box office. Becky Lynch is cult following creation.


The division was dead as fuck the last time Alexa held that title hostage. I hope you're trolling.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Alexa :mark:

Glad that she's looking to be fully back in the saddle now. Curious on who she could tag with to gun for the tag titles.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

There is nothing special about Bayley. Her character is lame as fuck and she's ugly. Doesn't have idiotic marks like Becky. Should leave wrestling and find some other job


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

wwe advertising the Kofi wwe championship celebration on smackdown 
SPOILERRRR


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> Drop cable and go to a streaming service, it's a million x better and cheaper.


I have several. Just none of them stream Raw live. I generally don't watch the weekly shows, anyway, but wanted to tonight because its the one after Mania


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Himiko said:


> Someone give Alexa a dig in the head and give her another concussion. We need more time away from her wrestling!


You're trash dude.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

finalnight said:


> Did they just spoil the Kofi/Seth match?


classic wwe! ahahahahaha 
both will keep their titles, I am happy with that.. I hope they deliver a great match


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Already starting to look like the good ol' days now that Ronda's reign of terror is over.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

One hour gone already and has been a terrible show till now.


----------



## melkam647 (Oct 23, 2017)

The Smackdown "spoiler" of Kofi celebration is obviously a head fake. Rollins is taking everything home tonight.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

5ft Alexa burying people.

Did I teleport back to 2017 again?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

THE MAAAAAAAAAAAAN


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Not gonna lie I got a chuckle out of that Ad of Colonol Sanders dancing with Mrs Buttersworth they played just there...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Becky...The Man...The Champ wens3


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

This Ronda rampage segment should be fun to watch.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

finalnight said:


> Did they just spoil the Kofi/Seth match?


Yeah. It's gonna be a DQ or some shit where they keep their titles.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> That's a very shitty thing you said. Bliss isn't that great in the ring, but wishing a concussion on someone is just flat out a terrible thing to say.


:eyeroll

It was a joke you idiots. Far more offensive jokes have been made on here


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow, the first hour of Raw went quick. First time I've said that in a long while.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Good first hour


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

melkam647 said:


> The Smackdown "spoiler" of Kofi celebration is obviously a head fake. Rollins is taking everything home tonight.


Yeah don't know why a commercial from a 'subject to change' company is a spoiler. 

Rollins can still win.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Heard Ronda broke her hand last night, so not likely she's gonna come out there and confront Becky.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

I guess that could be considered a spoiler by WWE, but we knew Seth and Kofi were both going to keep their titles due to some kind of shenanigans.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

They black out the botch lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Becky is equally as over as Cesaro was back in 2016. 

But dude was not even close to main event WM lol.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

How does everybody get these small black and white signs to hold up? Saw this in several matches last night. Is there some vendor handing them out at the venue?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I am so glad Rhonda lost. She had no business with that title, she is/was a terrible wrestler!


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Becky looked amazing last night. Ferocious hair! [emoji881]


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

I really dig Becky's WM35 hair, she looked like an 80s porn actress.


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

I like the touch of Becky holding the Smackdown title up like she used to since that's been the title she's always considered to be hers while just wearing the Raw title


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Heard Ronda broke her hand last night, so not likely she's gonna come out there and confront Becky.


Ronda broke her hand in a fake sport, you dont say lol


----------



## False Finish (Apr 5, 2019)

The National Championship tips off at 9:20. You've got 17 minutes to entertain me, WWE.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Wrestle MAN-nia?

Ugh...


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Becky Corpsing...send for the MAN


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115419540337373185


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

"You deserve it" chants finally worthy for once.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Himiko said:


> :eyeroll
> 
> It was a joke you idiots. Far more offensive jokes have been made on here


Yeah and when I see it, I call them out on their stupid shit. I just ain't the type to like when people wish injuries on wrestlers.


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

Just unify them already


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

This thread will now turn into shithouse now.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Call me a hater, like i get Becky’s over.....but she’s not THAT over like y’all claim lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ronnie and Rics daughter ha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

"Becky 2 belts" no just no...


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Becky's accent is so fucking ugly. I see why she is The Man


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Soul Rex said:


> Becky is equally as over as Cesaro was back in 2016.
> 
> But dude was not even close to main event WM lol.


Don't you mean 2014?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Becky sucks on the mic.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

KingCosmos said:


> Becky's accent is so fucking ugly. I see why she is The Man


No, no it's not.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Stop the cringe


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Is it just me or is Bliss's theme song very similar to Apollo Crews


Is there any of them that don't sound like at least one other current or past theme in WWE since Jim left?


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

If they would have sung the guitar parts ... lol.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Mango13 said:


> "Becky 2 belts" no just no...


That sounds like a mob name.


----------



## False Finish (Apr 5, 2019)

Becky Lynch is so manly, right down to her deep voice.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why don't WWE just go all cuck out and have Becky beat Seth and Kofi tonight for the 'Man' titles?


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Brandough said:


> Call me a hater, like i get Becky’s over.....but she’s not THAT over like y’all claim lol


Yeah your a hater lol


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

becky stole Seth's line, this is unacceptable now this has to stop


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

kevin dunn's alts on WF being revealed

becky's accent is fine


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I miss Bork already. This company has no stars left now.


What the hell is the difference? He wasn't around anyway...


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

WWE does such a shit job at promoting women's wrestling. Continues to be cringe-inducing.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Oh God. Goofy Becky trying to escape. FIGHT THE URGE BECKY! BADASSES DON’T GIGGLE!


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

So Becky has reverted back to her SD face character?

I mean, that's cool and all. But they should retain some of her characteristics from "the man".


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

The crowd is not as hot as it was during the first segment. What is the excuse today? It's been only hour now.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> No, no it's not.


She sounds like a dude i know


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

YA LITTLE WEIRDO HUE HUE HUE


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Any grown man that compared this chick to Stone Cold needs to take a long look in the mirror. Like what in the actual fuck. How is she even over? This is terrible.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Cringe


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Becky Lynch and her entire shtick is cringe-worthy as fuck.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I hope they don't over do this tonight. Save something for Becky for tomorrow!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Who’s coming 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

FU Becky don't you dare wish that Evil upon the IIconics.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

So it begins most people in these already turn there backs on Becky, but hey maybe I'm bias since of I've been a Becky fan since 2014. But whatever Fickle!!!!!


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Oh Becky really thinks she's Conor McGregor.
But now that Ronda is gone, Becky might get interesting


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

how can people listen to this and say she isn't over anyway? lol
I guess we don't have the same ears


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

MrJT said:


> Becky Corpsing...


FTFY, fam-a-lam. :ayoade


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The new Kevin Dunn blonde to beat Becky already, damn


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

I miss late 2018 Becky. This version is painfully terrible, one of the worst to ever hold mic.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I love Bex but the “little weirdo” line makes me cringe everytime


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I mean, alot of you I'm sure ate that up, but imo. that was excruciating verbiage delivered with a failed Skyrim audition voice.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

All the people chanting for this idiot should be sentenced to imprisonment and life ban from watching any WWE show.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Lacey Evans :beckylol


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Any grown man that compared this chick to Stone Cold needs to take a long look in the mirror. Like what in the actual fuck. How is she even over? This is terrible.


Your obviously reaching just stop


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lacey finally doing something.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

patpat said:


> how can people listen to this and say she isn't over anyway? lol


This is the post wm raw crowd. Let’s see later.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

She finally did something


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The push of Lacey Evans, starts now.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh...my...fucking...god *facepalm*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so they are going to let this jobber Lacey going toe to toe with the champ


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Well, finally something happened for Lacy.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Snuffed her :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

fpalm And here is the next feud for Becky.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Any grown man that compared this chick to Stone Cold needs to take a long look in the mirror. Like what in the actual fuck. How is she even over? This is terrible.


It's a sign of the PC times. We have to pretend the women and women's wrestling is far better than it is.

The truth is it's still just as shit, full of botches and lacking in true athleticism as it's always been, and Becky Lynch is cringe-worthy and awful.

"The Man"... give me a fucking break.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice undies


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Get your seatbelts on because Alexa has won and looks like Lacey’s push is starting. Hope everyone enjoyed their Mania moment last night.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

You know, that little brawl wasn't half bad


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Damn cameraman and that slit in the dress.


----------



## melkam647 (Oct 23, 2017)

Becky did a fine job with that promo. People on this thread bitching like to just bitch for no reason.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dean's last match..


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Joe Goldberg said:


> All the people chanting for this idiot should be sentenced to imprisonment and life ban from watching any WWE show.


The hardcore fans have really fell so low. :booklel


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lacey can win the SD Title and head over there.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Becky should have added herself to Kofi vs Seth. God the rumors of Dunn and Vince wanting to push Lacey were true.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hopefully Lashley pulls out that bad ass spear again.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

last match for dean tonight.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Lacey is so fucking bad in the ring. I can't believe they are actually going to try and push her. She makes Dana Brook look like a fucking ring general.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> "Becky 2 belts" no just no...





Joseph92 said:


> That sounds like a mob name.











(TimeSplitters 2 character)


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

So, Lacy doesn't hit as hard as Nia?

CATFIGHT! CATFIGHT!


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm rooting for Lacey. SCREW Becky.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

That was one of the worst promos I have ever heard from someone who main evented WM. Roman's no talk show after WM34 was much better than that.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Becky's first feud is gonna be against Lacey fucking Evans??? :heston

Becky going back to the midcard in 2 months


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

At least Lacey didn't just walk off.

They're advertising this as Dean's last match? Lashley's already won this.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I get to see Dean’s last WWE match in person. I think I am actually gonna cry.


----------



## False Finish (Apr 5, 2019)

Lacey is hot as fuck. This is the kind of woman I need to see on my screen, not deep-voiced masculine chicks who call themselves The Man because they wish they were born with a dick.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Okay your double champ struggling to beat somebody in heels. 

Should have let Lacey put her down with cheap shots, or let Becky beat her up


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I love Seth but he's still corny on the mic lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I did predict that Lacey would win MITB and take the SDL title.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Might as well feed Dean to Lashley


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly :mark:


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

so uhh why did lacey start pouting and being all sexual at the end there that's kinda weird


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Joe Goldberg said:


> All the people chanting for this idiot should be sentenced to imprisonment and life ban from watching any WWE show.


You never go full retard.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Who thought Lacy wearing a dress for this segment was a good idea lol


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i like becky, i really do, but it's insulting that they main evented mania over kofi vs bryan. it's all about feeding steph's ego. she's all about women's empowerment because she never had a son.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Lacey has a great look. I mean she's pretty fucking muscular. I like Women with legit physiques like that in Wrestling.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

The Lunatic cringe and the man who throws the worst flailing punches next to Shane. Bye Ambrose


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

One of these fuckers needs to turn on the other because this tag team makes no sense 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

ONE AND ONLY


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Becky's first feud should be Nia Snacks. They have heat already with fans.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The man beat that bitch ass!


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Lacey flashed a fair bit there. 

Meh she isn't going to beat the double champ so a job on her first real matchup.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Guys burn me at the stake all u want. I would much rather have a WWE Women's Division with the likes of Alexa Bliss, Lacey Evans, Mandy Rose on top.


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

Why does all of the music sound the same/suck?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Time for flippy spotfest shit.


----------



## False Finish (Apr 5, 2019)

bloc said:


> Who thought Lacy wearing a dress for this segment was a good idea lol



Me.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

its so dumb they stick these two in a tag team.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> so they are going to let this jobber Lacey going toe to toe with the champ


I was surprised by that. Lacey was very aggressive and was trading blows with the champ who has two belts.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cirque du Soleil time with the flipper.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

shutupchico said:


> i like becky, i really do, but it's insulting that they main evented mania over kofi vs bryan. it's all about feeding steph's ego. she's all about women's empowerment because she never had a son.


Get over it, the right match headlined.

Just be glad Kofi got his moment with a hotter crowd earlier in the night.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

finalnight said:


> Becky should have added herself to Kofi vs Seth. God the rumors of Dunn and Vince wanting to push Lacey were true.


Shes a hawt, former marine. And shes blonde.


----------



## I am Groot (May 2, 2017)

Seth lacks conviction in his promos


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hey Seth, it's Becky's show now. :beckylol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I feel like Black will turn on Richoet tonight or sometime soon.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Rollins making things clear while putting over Kofi, whattaman!


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

birthday_massacre said:


> so they are going to let this jobber Lacey going toe to toe with the champ


She's far from a Jobber. Shes a future champion.

They r high on her for a reason.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

What is Ricochet gimmick? A mixed race guy with a cool jacket?

Prince Puma was easy.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

SavoySuit said:


> This is the post wm raw crowd. Let’s see later.


*has been over week after week for 6months, also top merch seller*

"It's just the RAW after mania guyzzzzzz"


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Flipochet...yawn.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Tag team match? PLEASE FUCKING STOP. Both Ricochet and Aleister should be singles competitors. Ricochet should be fighting for a midcard title and Aleister should be in the main event scene.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Are they gonna put the tag titles on these guys or what...


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

I would rather have hot blondes on my screen rather than this deep voiced ginger.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

On a roll? They’ve Been losing...


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Soul Rex said:


> What is Ricochet gimmick? A mixed race guy with a cool jacket?


He also faces adversity and sends the message that no matter what anybody says, you can reach your goals


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> Tag team match? PLEASE FUCKING STOP. Both Ricochet and Aleister should be singles competitors. Ricochet should be fighting for a midcard title and Aleister should be in the main event scene.


Give it a few weeks and a superstar shakeup, no reason to split them tonight.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

False Finish said:


> Me.


I caught a glimpse of some black panties.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I think Aleister Black has the best theme right now. And i'm glad I'm not the only won who doesn't like these guys as a tag team. They may send Ricochet to 205, and Black to Smackdown.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They have killed Aleister Black with the nonstop tag team nonsense.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

For a “Raw after Mania” this episode is falling pretty flat


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Black or Ricochet to SDL?


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> Tag team match? PLEASE FUCKING STOP. Both Ricochet and Aleister should be singles competitors. Ricochet should be fighting for a midcard title and Aleister should be in the main event scene.


Main Event Scene? He JUST got on the main roster.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Lacey finally getting involved with something of substance. :mase

Nice to see her actually hold her own against Bex, too.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

They need to move to singles now. They just dont have chemistry as a team.


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

GloriousLunatic said:


> Guys burn me at the stake all u want. I would much rather have a WWE Women's Division with the likes of Alexa Bliss, Lacey Evans, Mandy Rose on top.


I woudn't say they don't have a place in the division. Mandy is eye candy, but I'm hoping she can pull a "Trish" and get better. Lacey is a pretty good wrestler and Alexa is a great character. But, I think they need a little time before they get to be on top.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

GloriousLunatic said:


> She's far from a Jobber. Shes a future champion.
> 
> They r high on her for a reason.



They are high on her because she is blonde and has big tits
that is what Vince loves


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Stalingrad9 said:


> He also faces adversity and sends the message that no matter what anybody says, you can reach your goals


That's so gay. :HA


----------



## melkam647 (Oct 23, 2017)

Personally I think Lacey is the most attractive diva of both rosters. Mandy rose a close second.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ricochet segment. A break from wrestling.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

troubleman1218 said:


> Main Event Scene? He JUST got on the main roster.


Your point? he is a main event caliber superstar. He shouldn't be wasted in meaningless tag matches or dumb midcard feuds


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ric Flair is such an embarrassment


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> FU Becky don't you dare wish that Evil upon the IIconics.


Becky also is going after the IIconics


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Becky's first feud should be Nia Snacks. They have heat already with fans.



Nia Snacks lmao!!!


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

This show has been pretty flat tbh.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lacey's actually a pretty good wrestler she's not all looks lol and the only thing right now has me interested is the main event for tonight although the show has been okay could be better though


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Stalingrad9 said:


> He also faces adversity and sends the message that no matter what anybody says, you can reach your goals




What the fuck? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

birthday_massacre said:


> They are high on her because she is blonde and has big tits
> that is what Vince loves


Also she was in the marines and you Know Vince eyes any wrestler connected to the military


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

People really overexaggerate how over Becky is. She got the 4th loudest pop of the night and the show has barely been going for an hour and the crowd started to get quiet towards the end of her promo. Probably because she was giggling and fumbling over her words. She got no pop at the end when her music hit again. Lacey was also getting the better of her in the brawl because she's clearly legit stronger.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

FanSince88 said:


> Why does all of the music sound the same/suck?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because they got rid of Jim Johnston for the shitty CFO


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> They are high on her because she is blonde and has big tits
> that is what Vince loves


It's also that she's ex military and they can capitalize on that big time.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Becky also is going after the IIconics



If they don't get a lengthy reign ima be pissed.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

rkolegend123 said:


> Also she was in the marines and you Know Vince eyes any wrestler connected to the military


yeah just watch she will be in the next Marine movie


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Roode prob turning heel here right 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

birthday_massacre said:


> its so dumb they stick these two in a tag team.


this it's not understandable


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

How long before Roode turns?


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Roode's character is so dead now to me, and Chad Gable deserves better.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Becky got a huge pop, multiple chants and they were singing her song unprompted.

4th most over, what a load of rubbish. 

Some of you guys are so anti-women it's kinda questionable at this point.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

When is Roode's contract up? I totally see him going to AEW.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Comms team saying the vanilla midgets of black and ricochet are on a roll.
The failed at the nxt tag champs, failed at the raw tag titles, failed at the smackdown tag titles.
That is some roll in a week


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

God this show just keeps getting worse.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

bradatar said:


> Roode prob turning heel here right
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope so


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

This dude Alisteir Black can't be anything above 170 lbs.

He looks like rockstar...On drugs about die from a crisis.
:ha


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I really despise it when people measure pops against other pops.

"_________'s pop was a slightly higher decibel level than ________'s pop! That means _______ is clearly more over than ________!"

Shut the fuck up.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> How long before Roode turns?




Not soon enough.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Tbh when Curt got the pin, He got a bigger pop than Becky got the whole night today.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

roblewis87 said:


> Becky got a huge pop, multiple chants and they were singing her song unprompted.
> 
> 4th most over, what a load of rubbish.
> 
> Some of you guys are so anti-women it's kinda questionable at this point.


 incels gotta incels


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

patpat said:


> this it's not understandable


Black vs Balor for the IC title could be a great feud and Richoette would make a great CW champion

you could easily build the CW division around him


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Where is jason jordan?
Time to split roode and gable i want roode fighting for the us/ic title allready. Roode vs balor could be good.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

roblewis87 said:


> Some of you guys are so anti-women it's kinda questionable at this point.



They just mad at every woman because they've never stuck their dick inside a vagina :beckylol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

melkam647 said:


> Personally I think Lacey is the most attractive diva of both rosters. Mandy rose a close second.


I prefer Alexa to both. Mandy has a rockin' body but her face is pretty meh.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I remember when crowds like this would sing the "glorious" song, loudly.. Leave it to WWE to fuck that all up.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Lol they turned heel in a little corner screen video package


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Where is jason jordan?
> Time to split roode and gable i want roode fighting for the us/ic title allready. Roode vs balor could be good.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


Wasnt he forced to retire


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Himiko said:


> For a “Raw after Mania” this episode is falling pretty flat [emoji1304]


Yeah, I'm about done. The Raw after Mania used to be absolutely must watch. They've manage to completely neuter it too


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So Gable had Black in a rear naked choke but didn't submit him...wtf.


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

Haha Roode way overacting at Black's little baby punches


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

roblewis87 said:


> Becky got a huge pop, multiple chants and they were singing her song unprompted.
> 
> 4th most over, what a load of rubbish.
> 
> Some of you guys are so anti-women it's kinda questionable at this point.


They were pretty dead when she won the title. Look at how they reacted to Kofi, thats OVER


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Becky marks are the worst tbh. They just can't take the fact that a jobber like Hawkins got a bigger pop than her.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, I tried to watch.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Lacey Evans reminds me of a rich plantation owner's daughter. The one that sneaks out at night and fucks the slaves, gets knocked up, and then lies to her daddy by telling him she was raped by one of them.

:draper2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Where is jason jordan?
> Time to split roode and gable i want roode fighting for the us/ic title allready. Roode vs balor could be good.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


Neck injury.. He's been out for over a year. Pretty sure his time in the ring is over, unfortunetly.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Give Alisteir Black a fucken Hamburguer. :ha


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Push Apollo and Gable as rising face singles wrestlers.

I also hope Fandango wins the IC title tonight.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Himiko said:


> For a “Raw after Mania” this episode is falling pretty flat [emoji1304]


And this is supposed to be the best show of the year.

I'm sure it will end with a 'holy fuck' heel turn or return, but everyone is expecting that (Big E turn, Wyatt, the dream of Roman turning).


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

GloriousLunatic said:


> Guys burn me at the stake all u want. I would much rather have a WWE Women's Division with the likes of Alexa Bliss, Lacey Evans, Mandy Rose on top.


Although I'm a big fan of Becky, I'm an even bigger fan of Alexa, thanks to her doing well as an underdog babyface and an alpha bitch heel. Lacey won me over immediately because she's not only fit and military-tested, but also breaks the mold by being classy AF both inside and outside the ring. And while Mandy has a long ways to go yet, her look is indisputably marketable and she could very well improve her work by remaining allied with Deville.

So don't worry, you won't be alone at the stake when the burning starts. :'I


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> They just mad at every woman because they've never stuck their dick inside a vagina :beckylol


And as much as they try to deny it - it's innate. Sexual frustration has a scent


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Steve Black Man said:


> Lacey Evans reminds me of a rich plantation owner's daughter. The one that sneaks out at night and fucks the slaves, gets knocked up, and then lies to her daddy by telling him she was raped by one of them.
> 
> :draper2


beaver cleavage 2 reminds me of someone i don't give a fuck about :draper2


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

KingCosmos said:


> They were pretty dead when she won the title. Look at how they reacted to Kofi, thats OVER


Even tonight Kofi, Seth and Angle got louder pops than Becky and there's no excuse for the crowd being too tired tonight.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Joe Goldberg said:


> Becky marks are the worst tbh. They just can't take the fact that a jobber like Hawkins got a bigger pop than her.


Well Hawkins IS from NY. So it should be expected to get a very lound pop.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

lol roode being all grumpy with the iiconics.

and drew being all 3mb face backstage.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Joe Goldberg said:


> Becky marks are the worst tbh. They just can't take the fact that a jobber like Hawkins got a bigger pop than her.


I’m no Becky mark, but that’s not true at all lol...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I hope Dean gets a big pop tonight.

It’s annoying cos I’m sick plus I screamed myself hoarse at Mania so I have barely any voice left.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> Lacey Evans reminds me of a rich plantation owner's daughter. The one that sneaks out at night and fucks the slaves, gets knocked up, and then lies to her daddy by telling him she was raped by one of them.
> 
> :draper2


That is so fucking left field that I have just one question: Is that you, Vinny Ru? :russo


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

deepelemblues said:


> beaver cleavage 2 reminds me of someone i don't give a fuck about :draper2




At least we got a nice shot of her ass in that segment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

what was wrong with becky's pop?

nothing

the straw-grabbing is reaching monumental levels


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

KingCosmos said:


> They were pretty dead when she won the title. Look at how they reacted to Kofi, thats OVER


yawn, you'd be saying the exact same in reverse if the women had been earlier in the night and kofi at the end.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

GloriousLunatic said:


> Guys burn me at the stake all u want. I would much rather have a WWE Women's Division with the likes of Alexa Bliss, Lacey Evans, Mandy Rose on top.


Could care less about Lacey or Alexa being at the top Mandy however.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

deepelemblues said:


> so uhh why did lacey start pouting and being all sexual at the end there that's kinda weird


Hang on, lets see where this goes... :wink2:


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Mango13 said:


> They just mad at every woman because they've never stuck their dick inside a vagina :beckylol


I thought the general consensus was that all Becky fans were a bunch of virgins.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Steve Black Man said:


> Lacey Evans reminds me of a rich plantation owner's daughter. The one that sneaks out at night and fucks the slaves, gets knocked up, and then lies to her daddy by telling him she was raped by one of them.
> 
> :draper2


:rockwut
Gonna be real with you dawg this sounds like something you fantasize about....


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> That so so fucking left field that I have just one question: Is that you, Vinny Ru? :russo


I know, I know :lmao

That's just the image that came to mind the first time I saw her. Probably says more about me than anything :lol


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

SavoySuit said:


> I’m no Becky mark, but that’s not true at all lol...


Did you watch the match? Hawkins got a huge pop when he got the pin.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> Wasnt he forced to retire


Retired? Where did you get that news from?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Joe Goldberg has strong opinions on women wrestlers.

Yet probably has no game in real life at all.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

By not saving Kofi's first appearance for SDL, Vince once again demonstrates that he doesn't give a damn about Smackdown's ratings. I can see Becky on RAW since she's their champ but no reason for Kofi at all.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

roblewis87 said:


> yawn, you'd be saying the exact same in reverse if the women had been earlier in the night and kofi at the end.


Dude as over as Kofi is they would not be completely dead if he won. That's just delusional. Even tho mania wasn't as long but when Bryan won at the end of 30 people still popped after undertaker streak ending fatigue and a long mania. People will still cheer if you win. Nobody gave a fuck when becky won


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

bloc said:


> Who thought Lacy wearing a dress for this segment was a good idea lol


Kevin Dunn.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Joseph92 said:


> Well Hawkins IS from NY. So it should be expected to get a very lound pop.


So now WWE should relocate to Dublin for The Man?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Crowd doing the wave :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

And there’s the wave 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I fucking hate the wave. If they do it during Dean’s match and ruin it.....


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

-XERO- said:


> (TimeSplitters 2 character)


Man that was such a fun series. I'd love a fun silly shooter like that right about now.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The crowd doesn't give a shit about these jabronis lol


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

bradatar said:


> What the fuck?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's basically what Renee Young had to say about Ricochet during his entrance if I remember correctly


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Aleister black i love this guy but since his debut he does the same moves every fuckin match. Nothing new.

Main roster is cancer.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fuck this crowd


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

How is Chad gable still in the WWE?


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Ricochet and Black are on a losing streak


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I've liked this Raw so far.

Is it classic post-Mania Raw levels? 

No, not since the opener.

But we've got 1.5hrs left.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

THE MAN said:


> By not saving Kofi's first appearance for SDL, Vince once again demonstrates that he doesn't give a damn about Smackdown's ratings. I can see Becky on RAW since she's their champ but no reason for Kofi at all.


I'm kinda torn on the decision. On the one hand, Kofi's first appearance since winning the title really should have been on Smackdown. It would have been a nice boost for the show.

On the other hand, the Raw after 'Mania crowd is a pretty special crowd, and not giving Kofi the chance to experience it firsthand after winning the title could be seen as kinda shitty.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Joe Goldberg said:


> So now WWE should relocate to Dublin for The Man?


Don't they usually do a show in Dublin during one of the European tours?


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Its about time


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I fucking hate the wave. If they do it during Dean’s match and ruin it.....


How'd you enjoy Mania? Hopefully you weren't in one of the sections ruined by the lighting.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

STFU RENEE YOU ARE THE WORST


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Lacey walking in and out for weeks has been stupid, but in the few times I’ve seen her in action I’ve been impressed. 

Alexa should give up wrestling and take Renee’s spot. I find her (Alexa) good on the mic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

If those neckbeards in the crowd really want to get themselves over they should chant AEW.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I like that aggression!!!

Bobby Hurst Helmsley.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

What a sweet heel turn bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Alright match, but that was pointless.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

No one cares about shoulder up pins anymore.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the whole shake up thing is dumb where tag teams are not picked together


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

EmbassyForever said:


> STFU RENEE YOU ARE THE WORST


She really is. Her riveting piece of commentary when Cena showed up last night was "Come on" ....................


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

KingCosmos said:


> Dude as over as Kofi is they would not be completely dead if he won. That's just delusional. Even tho mania wasn't as long but when Bryan won at the end of 30 people still popped after undertaker streak ending fatigue and a long mania. People will still cheer if you win. Nobody gave a fuck when becky won


The Streak ending wasn't a terrible match, it was a huge shock that many thought we would never see. 

That's different to losing enthusiasm after watching a string of weak matches either side of the HHH v Batista match. 

Also I've heard interviews with audience members from last night, plenty weren't even aware that was the finish until they heard the music play so the crowd in some parts were caught off guard due to the hokey finish off Ronda's move.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

All those guys are great wrestlers, but have no personality


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

John Cena is the Babe Ruth of WWE? gtfo


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Da fuck is Renee's outfit?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> How'd you enjoy Mania? Hopefully you weren't in one of the sections ruined by the lighting.


I had a blast! I was third row so no lights in the way for me


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Homeboy wearing spaghetti straps.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I had a blast! I was third row so no lights in the way for me


you are now forevermore Third Row Ambrose Girl to me :mark:


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Steve Black Man said:


> Lacey Evans reminds me of a rich plantation owner's daughter. The one that sneaks out at night and fucks the slaves, gets knocked up, and then lies to her daddy by telling him she was raped by one of them.
> 
> :draper2


:lol

I laughed harder at this than I should have.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bray or Sami gonna kill Elias 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I had a blast! I was third row so no lights in the way for me


Third Row, nice, you saw a lot of title changes and face wins. Best mania since 31. Lucky.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Please get a feud with Elias and Balor started.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hopefully the last we see of Dean Ambrose.

Jon Moxley in AEW please!


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Dean :mark


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm legit excited to see where Dean goes from here. He deserves better.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

KingCosmos said:


> Dude as over as Kofi is they would not be completely dead if he won. That's just delusional. Even tho mania wasn't as long but when Bryan won at the end of 30 people still popped after undertaker streak ending fatigue and a long mania. People will still cheer if you win. Nobody gave a fuck when becky won


this mania was the longest in history! it was 7 hours , damn people....;at least try better!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I thought Dean was done after Mania?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Can't blame Dean if he's leaving for real.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

I guess Dean is gonna give a thank you promo during the break


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Come get your ass kicked Dean and take your no talent wife with you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Yeah, Lana shopping in Dollar General, LMFAO.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Wish Dean all the best. He should've gotten a better run. I wouldn't mind if he took Renee with him. She's so WOAT on commentary.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

dollar general :heston


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> People really overexaggerate how over Becky is. She got the 4th loudest pop of the night and the show has barely been going for an hour and the crowd started to get quiet towards the end of her promo. Probably because she was giggling and fumbling over her words. She got no pop at the end when her music hit again. Lacey was also getting the better of her in the brawl because she's clearly legit stronger.


There's been some ridiculously shit posts over the past few days, this is the shittest.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

It's so crazy to me that this is how Dean leaves the WWE. This is probably their best all around talent right now too. Company is nuts


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

bradatar said:


> Bray or Sami gonna kill Elias
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hoping for Sami.. I've missed that guy.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

they are sacrificing dean before he leaves


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Sounds genuinely like Dean is having a break after hes done with WWE if Rollins interview was correct.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Surprised they didn't have Dean job to Alexa earlier.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

roblewis87 said:


> Sounds genuinely like Dean is having a break after hes done with WWE if Rollins interview was correct.


what did he say


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Joe Goldberg said:


> Did you watch the match? Hawkins got a huge pop when he got the pin.


Please stop posting.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Black Cobra said:


> Surprised they didn't have Dean job to Alexa earlier.


he could have lost to lacey evans via a slap.

Vince would love it.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

roblewis87 said:


> Sounds genuinely like Dean is having a break after hes done with WWE if Rollins interview was correct.


yeah he's gonna take a break for a whole six weeks 

until may 25 

in vegas


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Black Cobra said:


> Surprised they didn't have Dean job to Alexa earlier.


Don't think Renee would want Alexa all over her man like that. I don't think Renee would come out on top in that competition.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Ibushi Is God said:


> It's so crazy to me that this is how Dean leaves the WWE. This is probably their best all around talent right now too. Company is nuts


All around at? Dean is so sloppy in the ring...those punches


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bray Wyatt


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

A puppet gimmick lol


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

what the fuck


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

was that a bray wyatt video


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey Wyatt


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

deepelemblues said:


> yeah he's gonna take a break for a whole six weeks
> 
> until may 25
> 
> in vegas



If he does show up at Double or Nothing the roof is going to explode off the MGM


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

What am I watching... Wyatt?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Man that was such a fun series. I'd love a fun silly shooter like that right about now.


I've been waiting for TimeSplitters 4 (and TimeSplitters Rewind) for years now.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029733257116639232


-XERO- said:


>


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Whatever that was I see a senile Vince all over it lol


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

...?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

And the Bray vignettes start.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

So Bray is a puppeteer now? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> what did he say


I don't remember exactly what was said but it hinted towards him having time off Wrestling altogether rather than popping up in AEW or somewhere else anytime soon.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I thought that was a smoking ad after that thing coughed.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Money in the Bank PPV will be going head to head with the final episode of Game of Thrones.


Was that a promo for Bray or another Saw movie?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Steve Black Man said:


> Lacey Evans reminds me of a rich plantation owner's daughter. The one that sneaks out at night and fucks the slaves, gets knocked up, and then lies to her daddy by telling him she was raped by one of them.


Uhhh....ummmm....

Or she could fuck them, keep the baby, not expose the father and live happily ever after.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

So Bray is now a puppet. Ok.


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

So whats the point of this match?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bray as an evil ventriloquist.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

roblewis87 said:


> Sounds genuinely like Dean is having a break after hes done with WWE if Rollins interview was correct.


He'll be at Double or Nothing. If he was just taking a break and coming back to WWE later on they wouldn't have jobbed him out for the last few months and left him off of WM so they didn't have to pay him a bonus. He's tired of being a 3rd wheel and having his talent wasted.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

That's Bray Wyatt new gimmick. :duck
:ha :ha


I have laughed too much today.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

bray has a fucking skeksis puppet :ha


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Bray returning with the same gimmick :eyeroll


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Bray Wyatt promo...YES!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh Christ, a match with Black and Ricochet is getting DA WAVE. All you had to do was push them with at least decent booking instead of some random mash-up of a team, WWE. :armfold

ROOOO finally turned heel. :mark: Surprised he didn't snap on Chad after hinting at doing so last week, but this is better than nothing, I suppose.



Steve Black Man said:


> I know, I know :lmao
> 
> That's just the image that came to mind the first time I saw her. Probably says more about me than anything :lol


In your defense, she's from the south (Georgia to be exact), she's a self-proclaimed Southern Belle, and she seems to legitimately adhere to the classy '50s dame stereotype outside the ring.

:draper2


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

This the first time they ever acknowledged dean and Renee are together or I’m trippin


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Trophies said:


> I thought that was a smoking ad after that thing coughed.




Same.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> If he does show up at Double or Nothing the roof is going to explode off the MGM


How can we watch Double Or Nothing? Is it on PPV?


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

omg


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

deepelemblues said:


> yeah he's gonna take a break for a whole six weeks
> 
> until may 25
> 
> in vegas


Aren't WWE non-competes 90 days long?


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

I think it's gonna be Bray going back to his original NXT gimmick. That red shirt on the puppet looked like the one that he originally wore


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Ohhhhh


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn, Lashley that was savage af :HA


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The live-look at Renee after that.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lashley should have a world title. Sad.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Lmao Lashley goddamn


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Really, Renee? :lmao
I can't. :lmao


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Renee shook.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

SavoySuit said:


> Please stop posting.


Stay in denial


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Bray Wyatt is now a sockpuppet, now i've seen everything.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

:beckylol Renee's reaction to what Lashley said


----------



## False Finish (Apr 5, 2019)

Lashley makes me want to spend 3 hours a day in the gym, instead of my current setup of only 2 hours daily. The man is a Greek god.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ok, Dean has to win now. No way you go there and have him job out.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

I think you know what it means, Renee :cena5


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

finalnight said:


> Aren't WWE non-competes 90 days long?


I don't think they are a thing when their contract expires, it's only when they're fired/choose to exit their contract early.


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

So who is gonna come out and interrupt Elias? Since he threatened anyone who would, and we know that means someone will


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Oh Boby oh no what is you doin.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

"What's that mean"


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Renee


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

False Finish said:


> Lashley makes me want to spend 3 hours a day in the gym, instead of my current setup of only 2 hours daily. The man is a Greek god.


Nice humble brag there sport.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Lashley should have a world title. Sad.


Give him BOTH titles.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dean been getting into brawls.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Fuckin hell best line Bobby's said since the return.

And of course Renee no sells it lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

False Finish said:


> Lashley makes me want to spend 3 hours a day in the gym, instead of my current setup of only 2 hours daily. The man is a Greek god.


HGH will do that for ya


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bray confirmed to return as an eldritch spin on Mister Rogers' Neighborhood. :maury

Renee catching Bobby's almighty BBC got Vince like:


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

HAHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

KingCosmos said:


> All around at? Dean is so sloppy in the ring...those punches


Wah wah boo boo the punches dEANS PuNChes 

Get some new material lol. Broken fucken record


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

no one does unintentional comedy or kill fan support than the WWE.
And they wonder why viewership is at the all time low and still dropping


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Finally, a table that broke, unlike WM last night.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

if vince had let ambrose be more moxley renee would know what that means :cena5


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Renee's getting that BBC after the show...

Do you think Lio's filming it so he can jack off to it afterwards ?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lashley looks like a fucking champion. Athletic as fuck.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Please leave with him


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mugging of Cena said:


> How can we watch Double Or Nothing? Is it on PPV?


Pretty sure it'll be on regular PPV and a streaming service like All in was.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Awww renee


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

"what does that mean'


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Bye Dean, nice knowing you. 

Finally Renee showing some love for her man.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Lashley deserves better tbh. He should be a World Champion by now


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Sami Zayn :mark:


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

TheGoodCoach said:


> So who is gonna come out and interrupt Elias? Since he threatened anyone who would, and we know that means someone will


Da Undatakaaa holla holla


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

They are actually having Renee care about Dean now instead of just sitting there and watching him get fucked up like last time? lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WHOA, SAMI.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, I’m sad. That was crap 

Least I got to see him even if he didn’t actually wrestle.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

ZAYN!~!~!~!~


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SAMI :mark: :mark:


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

SAMI ZAYN WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I know big stars leave, but Ambrose leaving THIS soon feels weird.

A Shield brother leaving just feels wrong....

SAMI ZAYN!!!


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Man why they got Dean goin out like a sucka man :/


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuck? That seemed very open ended.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Brandough said:


> This the first time they ever acknowledged dean and Renee are together or I’m trippin




You’re defo tripping. They acknowledge it all the time


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Really just like that...they show Sami coming to the ring. :lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Lashley with the promo of the year.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

What's that cab driver doing on Raw?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Sami is back :mark 

But they show him backstage first fpalm


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

SAMI!!


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

EmbassyForever said:


> Please leave with him


YES YES YES


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Boby should have kissed Renee, the good ol days heat.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Stalingrad9 said:


> Renee's getting that BBC after the show...
> 
> Do you think Lio's filming it so he can jack off to it afterwards ?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

What the hell was that? It's not like Lashley got any sort of rub from that, as it was 2 on 1. Either give Dean a nice sendoff or use him to put someone over properly. 

They didn't accomplish either with that crap.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Can't pretend to care about a Sami return :draper2


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Stalingrad9 said:


> Renee's getting that BBC after the show...
> 
> Do you think Lio's filming it so he can jack off to it afterwards ?


Pretty sure that Xavier Woods or Brad Maddox are the preferred camera operators of WWE.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Thats how you show Sami is back by showing him walking backstage? WHY IS THIS COMPANY SO FUCKING STUPID. just have his music hit when RAW comes back from commercial why spoil it beforehand?


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

That was their way of not totally burying him on the way out, you know deep down they still dont really believe he will sign with AEW.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Joe Goldberg said:


> Stay in denial


Actually my response was also taking your insipid posts in the general section into account. Please stop posting.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What was that?


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Leave Renee alone Bobby


----------



## Stevieg786 (Apr 2, 2017)

Why even show Zayn backstage? Why not let him come out to a surprise?! Sigh.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Sami looks jacked. He's got like 10 more abs than when he left


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Yay, Sami's back!

Would have been a nice surprise pop, but whatever, show him backstage first :lmao


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Delighted Sami Zayn is back [emoji2] I hope they give him something good


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

finalnight said:


> Pretty sure that Xavier Woods or Brad Maddox are the preferred camera operators of WWE.


ha! now that is good comedy right there


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Sami Zayn is back! Now keep him away from KO.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So that raptor demon in a box was related to Bray's new character....right?


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

Mango13 said:


> Thats how you show Sami is back by showing him walking backstage? WHY IS THIS COMPANY SO FUCKING STUPID. just have his music hit when RAW comes back from commercial why spoil it beforehand?


To get people to not change the channel and to stay with RAW.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

So Dean's gone just like that?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Steve Black Man said:


> What the hell was that? It's not like Lashley got any sort of rub from that, as it was 2 on 1. Either give Dean a nice sendoff or use him to put someone over properly.
> 
> They didn't accomplish either with that crap.


vince's petulance > all


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

This fuckin company


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I know big stars leave, but Ambrose leaving THIS soon feels weird.
> 
> A Shield brother leaving just feels wrong....
> 
> SAMI ZAYN!!!


Dean will be the first of the mass exodus once more and more contracts come up if AEW is all its cracked up to be

I could see Revival, Nakamura, gallows/anderson Sasha, Bailey, Asuka etc all going to AEW


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

This show is really boring.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

BTW when they showed that weird video with the box, Dean was watching and he looked so confused, he had his hands out and was like WTF :lol


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

My good god this booking is just atrocious.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## False Finish (Apr 5, 2019)

Just a quick reminder that Sami Zayn is a real-life social justice warrior. He should be spit on at all times.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Ibushi Is God said:


> Wah wah boo boo the punches dEANS PuNChes
> 
> Get some new material lol. Broken fucken record


Dean is garbage with in ring work and nowhere near the best all around talent like you think. And his punches are fucking terrible. I like the same material if it's valid.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sami!! Yes!!! Whomever named him an Uber driver I still laugh to this day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Vince didn't want Sami out popping Roman, so he ruined his surprise return.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

And Bray is pretty much DOA


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> So that raptor demon in a box was related to Bray's new character....right?


that was a skeksis sir not a raptor demon


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ambrose is dead (in the WWE) for real now.













:batista3


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

FrankenTodd said:


> Sami!! Yes!!! Whomever named him an Uber driver I still laugh to this day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hes the taxi driver from the Crazy Taxi game.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Give him BOTH titles.


It's insane he doesn't have both.

The look. The athleticism. The great heel manager.

Jim Ross would be putting this guy over on the broadcast. "Bah gawd what a physical specimen Lashley is." :bahgawd

They want diversity. Don't push Kofi. Push Lashley's Greek god ass.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Taroostyles said:


> That was their way of not totally burying him on the way out, you know deep down they still dont really believe he will sign with AEW.


A guy that just got squashed by Finn Balor just said he would fuck Deans wife and then put him through a table. That's a burial. They know Deans going to AEW lol.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> It's insane he doesn't have both.
> 
> The look. The athleticism. The great heel manager.
> 
> ...


they already pushed lashley's ass and everyone laffed at it


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Give him BOTH titles.


The dude is massive and has a great look. And he can fucking move in the ring. He really should have a title


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

My dawg Mojo


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Wtf they doin to my man Mojo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> Dean will be the first of the mass exodus once more and more contracts come up if AEW is all its cracked up to be




People talk about AEW as if they’re just gonna take everyone who is unhappy in the WWE. They’re not gonna wanna have a roster with mostly ex-WWE guys. They don’t wanna be TNA

However I do think they’d take Dean


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

@Mordecay[/MENTION] Hour left, looks like we aren't getting an IIconic appearance tonight


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Why the fuck does Mojo have a job?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mental issues Mojo


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Who the fuck was that


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

this fuck


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Batista and Angle last night.

Dean tonight.

Erm Mojo you were in the battle royale at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Going out not with a bang at 'Mania, but with a whimper on the RAW after 'Mania. If that isn't an apt encapsulation of how needlessly spotty Dean-O's been booked as a singles guy, I don't know what is. 

Thanks for the memories, Ambrose. God bless and Godspeed. :salute


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mojo :beckylol


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Mojo looking like Jim Carrey in Liar Liar. The pen is blue. The pen is blue! :lmao


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Sami back to do some more jobbing!


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Time to change the channel. I fucking despise this man.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

lol. I didn't know people feel theme songs like that. Dudes ,literally dancing to this.


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

He should've come back as El Generico


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Alright Zayn you better stay a heel


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

was that a botch...?


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

Mojo just blew himself


----------



## False Finish (Apr 5, 2019)

Mojo Vachon


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Please put Kevin and Sami back together as heels.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sami looks ready to cut a heel promo.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Oh fuck I almost broke my fucking voice box laughing at Mojo. Wtf was that facepaint

His gimmick was going somewhere but with that shit he's DOA


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Dean will be the first of the mass exodus once more and more contracts come up if AEW is all its cracked up to be


If that happens, I hope a few guys stay in the E.

Rollins
McIntyre
Corbin
Mojo
Apollo
Gable
Ali
Kalisto
Nese
Breeze
Cesaro
Woods
Big E
Lashley

Any of the others can leave.

I would hope with a good trim down, Vince will start giving a slimmer roster more exposure. Give everyone something to do, like during the AE.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Himiko said:


> People talk about AEW as if they’re just gonna take everyone who is unhappy in the WWE. They’re not gonna wanna have a roster with mostly ex-WWE guys. They don’t wanna be TNA
> 
> However I do think they’d take Dean


TNA took all the WWE jobbers, AEW would take the unhappy stars like Dean, Revival, Asuka, Nakamura Galows and Anderson etc and not the bottom of the barrel and hasbeens like TNA did


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Damn Sami missed out on that Mania check


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

this show sucks week in week out and only worth watching for the unintentional comedy


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

NO MORE RENAE TONIGHT. LETS GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan needs to come out and recruit Sami. :yes


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Is that Sami Zayn or Zack Gibson?


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

sami to replace dean as midcard jobber of the roster.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

THE MAN said:


> Bryan needs to come out and recruit Sami. :yes


SAMI COME SAVE THE ERF WIF ME :bryan


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

If you thought Raw couldn't possibly get more boring and generic, you were wrong.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Most shocking moment of the night for me was Sami’s shaved head


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

au4life23 said:


> NO MORE RENAE TONIGHT. LETS GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Can we convince AEW that Dean and her are a package deal so she can be gone forever?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Zayn vs Balor

Should be a good one!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Balor vs Sami...nice


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Here comes the ultimate scrawny geek, Finn Borelor.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> TNA took all the WWE jobbers, AEW would take the unhappy stars like Dean, Revival, Asuka, Nakamura Galows and Anderson etc and not the bottom of the barrel and hasbeens like TNA did


Oh fuck. Asuka in AEW would be game changing for them. They need a woman star, and they will book her as such.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Tell me they are gonna have Sami lose his return match lol


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Himiko said:


> Most shocking moment of the night for me was Sami’s shaved head


I think it looked cool for the split second we saw it


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

roblewis87 said:


> sami to replace dean as midcard jobber of the roster.


You are correct.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Balor isn't IC champ. His demon make-up is.

Clark Kent. Superman. Come on.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Of course ven as a midcarder he will be making more money than as a UBER driver.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> Can we convince AEW that Dean and her are a package deal so she can be gone forever?


I love how we have gotten over the honeymoon period now, so we're allowed to dislike her commentary. Hated it since day one.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Still can't believe that beast Lashley lost to this midget goof


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So heel Sami I see.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

They better have one hell of a final hour planned because man is this show bad.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

If Cole says "dream match" just once I'm gonna stop watching


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Sami Zayn bout to win the title 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

A random match between anorexic midgets.

Raw's new slogan. :booklel


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Finn about to lose the IC title to Sami :mark:


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

PUT THE BELT ON ZAYN U COWARDS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Going out not with a bang at 'Mania, but with a whimper on the RAW after 'Mania. If that isn't an apt encapsulation of how needlessly spotty Dean-O's been booked as a singles guy, I don't know what is.
> 
> Thanks for the memories, Ambrose. God bless and Godspeed. :salute


The one member of the Shield not afforded every opportunity. :ambrose4


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

So the ref decides title matches?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Oh fuck. Asuka in AEW would be game changing for them. They need a woman star, and they will book her as such.


They need more then Asuka. Their women's division as it currently sits is pathetic


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

Sami wins and then Demon Finn Balor gets mad at normal Finn Balor


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Stalingrad9 said:


> If Cole says "dream match" just once I'm gonna stop watching




Vince is probably yelling in his ear to say it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

FrankenTodd said:


> Sami!! Yes!!! Whomever named him an Uber driver I still laugh to this day.





Mango13 said:


> Hes the taxi driver from the Crazy Taxi game.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Aren't WWE non-competes 90 days long?


That's only if they ask for their release.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

I hope the last hour is Bray Wyatt speaking.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Balor is weak sauce. Zayn for the win here.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn...are they gonna have Balor lose the title already?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This should be good


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> A guy that just got squashed by Finn Balor just said he would fuck Deans wife and then put him through a table. That's a burial. They know Deans going to AEW lol.


They don't advertise someone's last match and put him in main events (even if he loses) if they wanted to bury him completely on the way out. We've seen what making someone look like a fool on the way out looks like. That wasn't it.

They want that guy back even just for the sake of future Shield reunions. They're staying on his good side.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Oh fuck. Asuka in AEW would be game changing for them. They need a woman star, and they will book her as such.


After the way the WWE treated Asuka this WM season, I really hope she goes to AEW, they could build the division around her.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Stalingrad9 said:


> I think it looked cool for the split second we saw it




I liked it too


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

KingCosmos said:


> Still can't believe that beast Lashley lost to this midget goof


Not just a midget goof, a midget goof that's bang average in the ring and can't talk to save his life.

Guy is fucking horrendously bad.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

King Gimp said:


> I love how we have gotten over the honeymoon period now, so we're allowed to dislike her commentary. Hated it since day one.


Was never any honeymoon period for me, I vaguely remembered her stint as a commentator in NXT. haha


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

lol announce it's a title match, graves says "WOW!" - immediate cut to commercial

this fucking TV production fpalm


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Taroostyles said:


> Tell me they are gonna have Sami lose his return match lol


Well they did have Dean loose his last match in the WWE a few minutes ago.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Screw the Undisputed Era debuting in the main event, let them debut here.

Screw Balor 

And Zayn walks out IC champ.

Why not?

Let Harper interfere in the main event.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THE MAN said:


> The one member of the Shield not afforded every opportunity. :ambrose4


Before last night, Seth hadn't even been World Champion in 3 years. The same amount of time Bryan was out for, and even he won the title before Seth did who was there that entire time. :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Amber B said:


> They don't advertise someone's last match and put him in main events (even if he loses) if they wanted to bury him completely on the way out. We've seen what making someone look like a fool on the way out looks like. That wasn't it.
> 
> They want that guy back even just for the sake of future Shield reunions. They're staying on his good side.


UM how was that match the main event lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

KingCosmos said:


> Still can't believe that beast Lashley lost to this midget goof


Especially after he pulled out that GOAT spear.

Balor is a shorter Alex Wright.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I’d love for a Sami win here!  probably won’t happen though. A higher profile PPV match between these two would be amazing if they got enough time


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

I really wished Zayn would just fuck off. There is absolutely nothing special about him. He's just a tag along with Owens.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Big Sami fan, but did this guy just trip and fly face forward, or did I drink too many beers again?


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SHES IS BACK.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

What happened Rene?

"I don't think I should talk about it" Well keep up the job


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

FUCK ME

RENEE IS BACK

WILL THIS HELL NEVER END


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Screw the Undisputed Era debuting in the main event, let them debut here.
> 
> Screw Balor
> 
> ...




Have Finn be the newest member of UE. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

These two should be making my latte or Smoothie, not wrestling.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Sami out there looking like he gives absolutely 0 fucks


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

EMGESP said:


> I really wished Zayn would just fuck off. There is absolutely nothing special about him. He's just a tag along with Owens.


Still better than 170lbs Borelor.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Dean is definitely attacking Lashley backstage.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

DREAM MATCH HAS BEEN SAID BY HER 2. IM DONE


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Let's go Zayn!!


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Sick Graps-V2 said:


> Big Sami fan, but did this guy just trip and fly face forward, or did I drink too many beers again?


Let's hope the guys who pulled out gifs in a matter of seconds last night can still do it tonight.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I wish we’d actually got some proper match before that beatdown of Dean 

It’s kinda bummed me out now, hopefully Seth & Roman can bring me back up, though I enjoyed asking the arm thing in Finn’s entrance lol.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Ugh, what is that shaved head? Shaved-Bald or Long hair is so generic these years, no identity at all.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

False Finish said:


> Just a quick reminder that Sami Zayn is a real-life social justice warrior. He should be spit on at all times.


A quick reminder that people like you are the reason SJW's exist in the first place #MAGA


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Sami got the perdect physique to represent this generation.

Push him as FOTC just for the lulz.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

How's your husband

I umm uh I well I don't think I should talk about it

Why Renee did he finally blast Vince in the chops at gorilla?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

-XERO- said:


> I've been waiting for TimeSplitters 4 (and TimeSplitters Rewind) for years now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know those were things, thanks! Hopefully it won't be stuck in developmental hell too long


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> Well they did have Dean loose his last match in the WWE a few minutes ago.


The match never even started though lol.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Is that Sami or Dean? :beckylol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Renees back after Lashley showed her what its like to be with a real man.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I go take a piss and then come and sit backdown and the first thing I hear is Renee back at the commentary table...fucking hell


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

He looks so generic, like a literal replacement for Dean.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Sami drinking tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Sick Graps-V2 said:


> Big Sami fan, but did this guy just trip and fly face forward, or did I drink too many beers again?





Stalingrad9 said:


> Let's hope the guy who pulled out gifs in a matter of seconds last night can still do it tonight.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115432765397381121


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Renees back after Lashley showed her what its like to be with a real man.


if that were true she wouldn't be back until tomorrow afternoon :cena5


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

roblewis87 said:


> He looks so generic, like a literal replacement for Dean.


They didnt call him El Generico for nothing


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah 15K is definitely not a sell out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bradatar said:


> Sami drinking tonight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Paying homage to Jeff Hardy at Victory Road


----------



## False Finish (Apr 5, 2019)

Somehow, some way, Sami Zayn looks like an even bigger no-count jobber than he did before he left. Just horrid. Fire this guy, and fire him right now.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> They didnt call him El Generico for nothing


didn't he also wear a mask back in those days.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Zayn & Batista competing for best entrance BOTCH lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115432765397381121


Bwahahahahaha!


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

bradatar said:


> Sami drinking tonight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this true? lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Before last night, Seth hadn't even been World Champion in 3 years. The same amount of time Bryan was out for, and even he won the title before Seth did who was there that entire time. :lol


The first page of the Rollins fan thread belies your assertion. Look at all those accolades and then look at Dean's. Hell Rollins had a belt for almost nine months or something last year when he was allegedly not pushed and has been a double champion twice. Time to acknowledge that Vince loves two of his Shield boys. :ambrose4


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

roblewis87 said:


> didn't he also wear a mask back in those days.


yes he did


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

False Finish said:


> Just a quick reminder that Sami Zayn is a real-life social justice warrior. He should be spit on at all times.





Unorthodox said:


> A quick reminder that people like you are the reason SJW's exist in the first place #MAGA


Please stop. Both of you.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115432765397381121


It says a fucking lot about Sami that when I saw him sitting down (I didn't see the fall), I thought it was just some "quirky" thing he did during his entrance


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Leave Sami alone.

He's late WWE run Val Venis (looks)


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

He fell fell flat on his arse.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

False Finish said:


> Somehow, some way, Sami Zayn looks like an even bigger no-count jobber than he did before he left. Just horrid. Fire this guy, and fire him right now.


You are an idiot.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> I go take a piss and then come and sit backdown and the first thing I hear is Renee back at the commentary table...fucking hell




Was she gone and I just didn’t notice? [emoji848]


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

My teenage nephews are bigger than most of the wwe roster.

balor, sami, black, ricochet, lio rush, kofi, daniel bryan, gable, etc.
All under 6 foot, how can you rake these serious when kids are bigger


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

speaking kayfabe why wouldn't Fin be the demon for every title match


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Give me what I want.

(A good final hour to raw)

Feels like most people got the night off.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

When Maffew makes the next Botchamania, he is going to have a hell of a lot of material to work with.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Soul Rex said:


> Sami got the perdect physique to represent this generation.
> 
> Push him as FOTC just for the lulz.


Looks like absolute shit. Finn weighs about 145lbs but at least he stays in shape


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Himiko said:


> Was she gone and I just didn’t notice? [emoji848]


Yeah for like 5 minutes


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ouh Sami's losing his hair, there is the explanation for the shaved head


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The negativity on this forum is brutal. Jesus Christ you guys literally rip EVERYTHING apart whether its good or not.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The High King said:


> My teenage nephews are bigger than most of the wwe roster.
> 
> balor, sami, black, ricochet, lio rush, kofi, daniel bryan, gable, etc.
> All under 6 foot, how can you rake these serious when kids are bigger


Mike Tyson in his prime kicked everyones ass and was under 6 ft tall

Height has nothing to do with how tough someone is. Just look at El Gigante


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Leave Sami alone.
> 
> He's late WWE run Val Venis (looks)


Accurate as fuck :lmao Chief Morley lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I really don’t know who makes sense to interrupt in the main event besides The UE. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THE MAN said:


> The first page of the Rollins fan thread belies your assertion. Look at all those accolades and then look at Dean's. Hell Rollins had a belt for almost nine months or something last year when he was allegedly not pushed and has been a double champion twice. Time to acknowledge that Vince loves two of his Shield boys. :ambrose4


It does? A title run in 2015 (where he was booked terribly), one in 2016 that lasted all of 30 seconds before he got cashed in on by Ambrose, and yesterday. 

Being a tag champion or midcard champion means you're pushed in today's WWE? Since when? All I read here is those titles mean nothing and WWE's tag division, especially on Raw, is a joke.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The commentators keep saying 7 titles changed hands last night, but actually 8 titles changed hands - 
Raw Women’s
Smackdown Women’s
Raw tag 
Cruiserweight
Intercontinental
Women’s tag
Universal
WWE title


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

bradatar said:


> I really don’t know who makes sense to interrupt in the main event besides The UE.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Another Lars sighting?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> speaking kayfabe why wouldn't Fin be the demon for every title match


You could actually make an interesting, emotional story out of that with the right writing while still making the Demon special. Finn not being able to win at all/reach greatness without being the demon, but the demon stems draws on the darkness from the worst secrets/memories of his life and it is too painful to reach that place on most occasions, even though he needs to.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

bradatar said:


> I really don’t know who makes sense to interrupt in the main event besides The UE.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i hope we don't get example number ten thousand of vince randomly throwing something against the wall and hoping it sticks


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The High King said:


> My teenage nephews are bigger than most of the wwe roster.
> 
> balor, sami, black, ricochet, lio rush, kofi, daniel bryan, gable, etc.
> All under 6 foot, how can you rake these serious when kids are bigger


Only people who've never been in a fight think that folk under 6 ft 240lbs can't fight.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> The negativity on this forum is brutal. Jesus Christ you guys literally rip EVERYTHING apart whether its good or not.


Everything is bad, so I laught at it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Leave Sami alone.
> 
> He's late WWE run Val Venis (looks)


And the rest of the male roster is no penis era Val.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

bradatar said:


> I really don’t know who makes sense to interrupt in the main event besides The UE.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That or Reigns and/or New Day heel turn?? We will see.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> The negativity on this forum is brutal. Jesus Christ you guys literally rip EVERYTHING apart whether its good or not.


I'm the most positive person on here.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Looks like new day ain't turning least today on Kofi lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Zayn & Batista competing for best entrance BOTCH lol




Batista’s was worse because he’s meant to be a tough monster badass heel, Sami managed to pull off his botch lol


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

WrestlingOracle said:


> You could actually make an interesting, emotional story out of that with the right writing while still making the Demon special. Finn not being able to win at all/reach greatness without being the demon, but the demon stems draws on the darkness from the worst secrets/memories of his life and it is too painful to reach that place on most occasions, even though he needs to.


That'd be cool, but it still wouldn't explain why he used The Demon against Lashley and Corbin and didn't against Lesnar.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Mike Tyson in his prime kicked everyones ass and was under 6 ft tall
> 
> Height has nothing to do with how tough someone is


Mike Tyson was one boxer, in a division full of bigger men, he was the exception not the norm
The WWE is stacked with vanilla midgets who would not stand out in a schoolyard among kids that are bigger.

Finn Balors belt is almost wider than his shoulders


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

SD commercial for Kofi's championship party tomorrow. lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The blue thunder bomb is such a cool ass move


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

This ref’s NOOOOOOOO thing is just way over the top.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Has HHH been on tonight? It's a hour or so left and HHH is the only other big thing that happened last night that hasn't been mentioned tonight.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

The High King said:


> My teenage nephews are bigger than most of the wwe roster.
> 
> balor, sami, black, ricochet, lio rush, kofi, daniel bryan, gable, etc.
> All under 6 foot, how can you rake these serious when kids are bigger


Daniel Cormier is 5'10 and he's about to starch Brock Lesnar


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

What a boring night so far, nice to see all the new title holders but otherwise nothing of note at all.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

ChairShotToTheHead said:


> That or Reigns and/or New Day heel turn?? We will see.




I’ve got all my hopes in the Roman turn. He hasn’t been on the show at all which is something.

We are likely gonna get Drew. Ugh 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

bradatar said:


> I really don’t know who makes sense to interrupt in the main event besides The UE.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












"You raaaaannnnnnng?" 

(It's his time man! Put this man in the main event!)


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> That'd be cool, but it still wouldn't explain why he used The Demon against Lashley and Corbin and didn't against Lesnar.


No it wouldn't just brainstorming a new reset arc for desperately needed character development.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Himiko said:


> Batista’s was worse because he’s meant to be a tough monster badass heel, Sami managed to pull off his botch lol


Titus O'Neil somewhere.........


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> @Mordecay[/MENTION] Hour left, looks like we aren't getting an IIconic appearance tonight


Unless they debut an NXT team they really aren't any faces teams left on RAW womens division for them to go against once Bayley appeared, so I am not surprised.



Mango13 said:


> They need more then Asuka. Their women's division as it currently sits is pathetic


Hey, they have technical wizard Brandi Rhodes and Adam Cole's GF :grin2:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damnit, I wanted Sami to win.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sami now is officially Dean 2.0 jobber.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

roblewis87 said:


> What a boring night so far, nice to see all the new title holders but otherwise nothing of note at all.


All? We have not been graced by the IIconics presence yet.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Lol


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

I don't get the deal with Harper. Why marks think he's special? Just because he looks terrifying?


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Welcome back Sami , Welcome back to the 50/50 club


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Sami returns after 10 months backstage, falls over in the entrance and loses his first match back.

Gotta love wwe logic.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

bradatar said:


> I’ve got all my hopes in the Roman turn. He hasn’t been on the show at all which is something.
> 
> We are likely gonna get Drew. Ugh
> 
> ...


I just think with Lars back, that just screams "meat for Roman". I doubt he turns now too. Shame, Roman as a heel would freshen this garbage up big time.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The High King said:


> Mike Tyson was one boxer, in a division full or ****** men, he was the exception not the norm
> The WWE is stacked with vanilla midgets who would not stand out in a schoolyard among kids that are bigger.
> 
> Finn Balors belt is almost wider than his shoulders


Daniel Bryan dislocated his eye in a match in ROH ( I think it was) and he finished the match.

Daniel Bryan in his prime was the best wrestler on the planet for close to ten years.

Sorry but ill take those guys you listed over the shit bigger men the WWE loves to put out there


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

Joseph92 said:


> Has HHH been on tonight? It's a hour or so left and HHH is the only other big thing that happened last night that hasn't been mentioned tonight.


no Reigns/McIntyre mention either


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Give me Balor vs Ali for the IC title at an upcoming PPV.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Sami loosing is not a surprise at all. He has done nothing since being in the WWE.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Only people who've never been in a fight think that folk under 6 ft 240lbs can't fight.


That you can be a threat while not looking like a threat shouldn't mean the whole fucking roster should look like a fucking bunch of average joes.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Especially after he pulled out that GOAT spear.
> 
> Balor is a shorter Alex Wright.












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115433420748935169


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

bradatar said:


> I really don’t know who makes sense to interrupt in the main event besides The UE.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Drew McIntyre interferes, Reigns comes out to defend Rollins [emoji2370]


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Finn Balor and Sami Zayn would be doing jobs to Sean O'Haire and Bill DeMott on Velocity 15 years ago, now they're upper midcarders. Yikes.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> Has HHH been on tonight? It's a hour or so left and HHH is the only other big thing that happened last night that hasn't been mentioned tonight.




Not yet but I saw his parents front row. I have to hand it to them for a full 10 hour Mania (they were there too) and now this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Knew that was coming :beckylol


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Heel Sami :mark:


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

SNAPPED


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Here's heeeeeeel Sami :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Sami
Bayley
Asuka
Revival

All geeks.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Sami staying a heel god damn...


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Oh god


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

YOUR UGLINESS?!?!?!?! He had me until then


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

No Sami!!!

Don't do this tonight buddy!!!

We need face Zayn, not this!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The XL 2 said:


> Finn Balor and Sami Zayn would be doing jobs to Sean O'Haire and Bill DeMott on Velocity 15 years ago, now they're upper midcarders. Yikes.


Balor vs Sami is a million times better than Sean vs Bill.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Soul Rex said:


> That you can be a threat while not looking like a threat shouldn't mean the whole fucking roster should look like a fucking bunch of average joes.


Well put. 
No one looks at these average joes as superstars except the marks who drool over the vanilla midgets


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Your ugliness. Lmao.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

Haha, this is great


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

sami would be great alongside Bryan.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Your damn right Sami


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

"WWE is a super toxic environment" spit that truth Sami


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

HAHAHA SAMI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

finalnight said:


> So heel Sami I see.


Called it. Also he is stealing Daniel Bryan's gimmick.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sami talking to some of y'all :lol


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Seth Rollins is gonna unify the belts isn't he


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Sami going full SJW :mark:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

This is written by Vince 100%


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sami talking to this forum :lmao


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

This verbage has Vince written all over it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Vince speaking to the crowd through Sami Zayn.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Balor's fake tan all over Sami's taped wrists lol


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Only people who've never been in a fight think that folk under 6 ft 240lbs can't fight.


And guess what? Probably 99% of the casual audience has never been in a fight. Their perception of what tough is comes from the movies or other pop culture. Which is why they think tall and muscular equals tough and short and / or average build doesn’t.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

What’s next calling them fickle?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This was the perfect crowd for Sami to pull out this promo.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Boy they are not doing his character any favors here making him look like even more of an irrelevant beta male


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Soul Rex said:


> That you can be a threat while not looking like a threat shouldn't mean the whole fucking roster should look like a fucking bunch of average joes.


What do you want the roster to look like? Because the majority of the roster is in shape, they're just not tall or roided out


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

It's like he's chatting to some people here directly


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

The funny part is he is actually being honest. He was on Jerichos pod cast a while back talking about how he wasn’t missing wrestling.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sami we’re all just misunderstood people. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Sami speaking on behalf of Vince right now


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

ClintDagger said:


> And guess what? Probably 99% of the casual audience has never been in a fight. Their perception of what tough is comes from the movies or other pop culture. Which is why they think tall and muscular equals tough and short and / or average build doesn’t.


who hasn't gotten in rabbit-punching contests with their friends in the park when they were 13 because punches to the face weren't allowed? :aries2


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Sami Zayn talking about this forum


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

All bullshit they wrote and made him say


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Vince wrote that promo didnt he lol


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

WWE fans do blow


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Haha that was great


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Damn have Zayn join Rowan and Bryan!! Would be amazing. Great promo


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The only reason you're in the company is because WWE pandered to the smarks in the first place.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

"See you in hell!" - Sami Zayn :lmao :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

deepelemblues said:


> Sami going full SJW :mark:


More like going full anti-smark.


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

I loved that promo


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

See you in hell :beckylol


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

I now know what people mean when they say "I hate the WHAT chants". They were just annoying and ruined a very necessary promo.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ibushi Is God said:


> Sami speaking on behalf of Vince right now


I think Vince just adopted him as a son.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Not fucking bad, Sami. Not fucking bad at all.

Great heel promo. The best promos have elements of truth to them, and that one delivered in spades.


----------



## DRR (Mar 27, 2019)

FOr the love of god stop announcing things then going to commercial


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> Balor vs Sami is a million times better than Sean vs Bill.


At least you'd get a hard hitting match with those two. And they looked like they belonged.


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

my boy Zayn killed it


----------



## the_warrior25 (Jun 22, 2018)

well he didn't seem too happy to be back lol


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

Empress said:


> "See you in hell!" - Sami Zayn :lmao :lol


""See you in hell" -Sami Zayn" -Michael Scott


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

V. Skybox said:


> I now know what people mean when they say "I hate the WHAT chants". They were just annoying and ruined a very necessary promo.


What?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Sami looks like a geek but the guy can cut a promo.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Sami & DB would be great together.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Great promo. Very well delivered. Would definitely fit in with Bryan’s gimmick on SD


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Absolutely no idea why they didn’t pair him with Bryan and eventually turn him. This character is exactly what I saw him coming back as except with DB..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

The XL 2 said:


> At least you'd get a hard hitting match with those two. And they looked like they belonged.


Vincent? Is that you?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Vince letting Sami be the 'yes-man' for his true feelings lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

That promo had shades of CM Punk in it.

Punk and this new heel Bryan.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Butthurt people lol 

"Vince wrote it lololol"


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ChairShotToTheHead said:


> Damn have Zayn join Rowan and Bryan!! Would be amazing. Great promo


Ginger World Order


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sami will end up in SD and will predictably feud with Owens.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Loved it


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Can't say he was entirely wrong...


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Felt like he was going team Bryan then.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Tell us how you really feel, Samuel. :rock5



THE MAN said:


> The one member of the Shield not afforded every opportunity. :ambrose4


If only he had a better hairline. 

Glad to see you're doing well though, fam.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Stalingrad9 said:


> Butthurt people lol
> 
> "Vince wrote it lololol"


vince wrote that 100% 

and it was great

the dotard still has the talent, sometimes


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ClintDagger said:


> And guess what? Probably 99% of the casual audience has never been in a fight. Their perception of what tough is comes from the movies or other pop culture. Which is why they think tall and muscular equals tough and short and / or average build doesn’t.


Pop culture has severely cut back from only muscled out giants are badasses. Get with the times


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

lmao great promo


----------



## Flair21 (Aug 27, 2016)

Have not watched in a while and I just noticed this but when did they get rid of of titantron videos


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

The HHH impression was too funny.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Here comes Wyatt to interrupt Elias.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

TheGoodCoach said:


> Vincent? Is that you?


Sami and Balor suck. And they wouldn't stand out in a 7/11 or a supermarket. Generic and talentless as fuck


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I know I’m prob the only one but I want to see Roman...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> What do you want the roster to look like? Because the majority of the roster is in shape, they're just not tall or roided out


Swear, some of the ppl in this thread dreams about 6'7, 270 pound sweaty men being in the WWE.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

40 mins of raw left and it's been absolutely bang average.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stalingrad9 said:


> Butthurt people lol
> 
> "Vince wrote it lololol"


You really defend Vince on why the WWE product is shit? Its not the fans fault

HHH and Steph made a huge deal about them not being involved in storylines anymore and that the WWE would start listening to what he fans want then they do the exactly opposite.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

deepelemblues said:


> vince wrote that 100%
> 
> and it was great
> 
> the dotard still has the talent, sometimes


Yeah I know. It was more directed at people who said that Vince wrote it to undermine it.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Swear, some of the ppl in this thread dreams about 6'7, 270 pound sweaty men being in the WWE.


vince is in this thread?

wouldn't be surprised...


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> What do you want the roster to look like? Because the majority of the roster is in shape, they're just not tall or roided out


I want them to look like shit, so I can believe I can whoop everyones ass in the roster and watch the show as a joke.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I literally just made a post about this forum's negativity and Sami cuts that promo lol :jericho2


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So do y'all want UE or Harper to ruin the main event?


----------



## melkam647 (Oct 23, 2017)

easily best part of RAW for me was Sammi's heel promo and that's not saying much for a post-mania RAW


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Stalingrad9 said:


> Butthurt people lol
> 
> "Vince wrote it lololol"


I loved the promo but still think Vince or Dunn or HHH had input.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

The promo was delivered well but the content was Vince word for word. Basically the message is dont question anything we do, even though you buy the tickets.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

The whole roster needs to take notes on that promo's delivery. 

Comedic timing was on point, it was weird, funny and delivered with total commitment and enthusiasm. Zayn is one of the best right now


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Swear, some of the ppl in this thread dreams about 6'7, 270 pound sweaty men being in the WWE.



Better than 5'10 150 pound sweaty ballet dancers flipping around while the crowd dances.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I honestly thought he was going to say he's going elsewhere and maybe hint at another promotion.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Let's see what you got WWE.


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

Corey is drunk or something


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Becky already buried Lacey's finisher :lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hey the blonde commentator from PPVs made it to RAW.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Dana looking cute tonight!


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

birthday_massacre said:


> You really defend Vince on why the WWE product is shit? Its not the fans fault
> 
> HHH and Steph made a huge deal about them not being involved in storylines anymore and that the WWE would start listening to what he fans want then they do the exactly opposite.


Where did I defend Vince lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

who dis


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

What’s with this tv time and mic time Dana’s been gettin 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> You really defend Vince on why the WWE product is shit? Its not the fans fault
> 
> HHH and Steph made a huge deal about them not being involved in storylines anymore and that the WWE would start listening to what he fans want then they do the exactly opposite.




Well yeah, but their argument would be that they gave us the WM happy endings for Becky, Seth and Kofi, despite clearly not seeing Kofi as main event material [emoji2370]


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Uh oh Dana getting nervous again lol


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

I liked Sami's promo, and he made some valid points but it does not mean the wwe creative, booking and treatment of its talent is any less deplorable.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I literally just made a post about this forum's negativity and Sami cuts that promo lol :jericho2


Make a joke about Roman and maybe he'll turn heel :mark


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Sarah wens3


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

did Dana just call herself average?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Can we just get to the main event already?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Man, Dana has some truly horrible work done.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Remember last time you tried this Dana

Ronda killed you.


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

HERE WE GOOOOO


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Thuganomics needs to interrupt Elias again.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

dana brooke the woman with a new face every week :ha


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

If Dana Brooke lasts another round of house cleaning. She should count her blessings.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Better than 5'10 150 pound sweaty ballet dancers flipping around while the crowd dances.


You can't even be honest


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Please never give Brooke a mic again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hmm who’s it gonna be 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Better than 5'10 150 pound sweaty ballet dancers flipping around while the crowd dances.


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

TheGoodCoach said:


> did Dana just call herself average?




I think that’s her official gimmick now [emoji848]


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Fuck Dana Brooke.

Seriously is it really worth having a low 6 figures contract (or less), paying for travel and hotels 300 days a year just to get ridiculed on national TV


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Dana Brooke looks OD sick she good???


----------



## melkam647 (Oct 23, 2017)

Goddamn son, Dana looks like she's at least 60 and I won't believer a word if you tell me otherwise.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Dana Brooke just cut the worst promo of all time.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is it just me or Dana Brooke sounds like Janice from Friends? Haven't noticed it before


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Is Dana Brooke on drugs?


----------



## False Finish (Apr 5, 2019)

Dana Brooke needs to sue her plastic surgeon. She went from being attractive, to being a hideously deformed freak.


----------



## Ryder92 (Jul 24, 2018)

Duck lips Dana.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Pop culture has severely cut back from only muscled out giants are badasses. Get with the times


Settle down man, I’m not trying to get you upset. It’s never one size fits all. But there’s a reason The Rock is even larger now physically than his prime wrestling days and that’s because in Hollywood the most common vision of action hero is the huge, muscled up dude. You can say get with the times all you want. They haven’t changed that much.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> wkc_23 said:
> 
> 
> > Swear, some of the ppl in this thread dreams about 6'7, 270 pound sweaty men being in the WWE.
> ...


How tall and heavy are you since you expect perfection from everyone else?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Unpopular opinion - I miss Ronda


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Elias dropping that hot new mixtape.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

PavelGaborik said:


> Man, Dana has some truly horrible work done.


She looks as bad as that WWE2k game a few years ago ha ha


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

BAH GAWWWWW elias is tearing Juan Seenuh up!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I feel like Dana’s fiancé dying really messed her up it’s sad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Elias gonna spit bars :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

Does Elias even wrestle anymore?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Better than 5'10 150 pound sweaty ballet dancers flipping around while the crowd dances.


Bet them 5'10, 150 pound ballet dancers would fuck you up. People love talking hard online, keyboard warriors.


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

OMG


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

oooooh shit! :mark


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

DAYUM


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Oh Snap, he's there.


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

OMG TAKER


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Yawn

The oldertaker


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

He just couldn’t stay away 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Teddy Long send the Undertaker out


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

UNDERTAKER


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Ugh, fuck off.


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

Taker?


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

cant be


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

sjadaslkdjsalksjdlsj dlasjdl


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

elias with the greatest spoken word diss track ever? :hmmm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DA UNDERTAKER!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LOL.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

The hell?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Lol. Hell nah


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Undertaker is a day too late!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:mark:

WHAT A POP!


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

OMFGGGGGG


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Swear, some of the ppl in this thread dreams about 6'7, 270 pound sweaty men being in the WWE.


And I prefer the powerhouses, but shit they're not the only interesting ones


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Elias holding his own daaaaaamn

edit: Ok nvm


----------



## False Finish (Apr 5, 2019)

Midget Undertaker on the way.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

HOLLA HOLLA, HOLD UP PLAYAS 

YOU GOIN ONE ON ONE


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The main event is gonna get 5 minutes by the time Taker leaves the ring :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Five years ago I would of marked out for this. Now it's just like why is he still wrestling.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so they couldnt have done this last night and let Cena interrupt Angles last match


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Bet them 5'10, 150 pound ballet dancers would fuck you up. People love talking hard online, keyboard warriors.


Who said anything about fighting lol

I was talking about wrestling on TV and you turn it into 'bet they kick your ass'. cool.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Taker's entrance will always give me goosebumps.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Do you think the fact we haven’t seen Roman yet means he’s getting involved in Seth vs Kofi somehow?

I also predict Drew McIntyre as well? Maybe he tries to interfere and Roman stops him?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

FUCK YEAH BOYZ


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Jesus, really? Sigh.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

It's definitely not the real Undertaker

Edit- well shit


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Welp the deadman is who he asked for


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Fucking awesome way to bring back taker tho.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I guess Taker and Cena played rock, paper, scissors on who gets to interrupts Elias on what night. :lol


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

You can tell Taker is done as there was instant negativity on here lmao


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

This should've main evented


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115440946764701696


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So Taker couldn't show up last night for Angle.:no:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

A random Undertaker appears!


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

YESSSSSSSS!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ichigo87 said:


> How tall and heavy are you since you expect perfection from everyone else?


What does that have to do with who is pushed in wrestling? Not everyone. Just who is world champions, and the decades upon decades of examples that back it up.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

:mark:


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Didnt taker turn heel in saudi arabia?
I guess he is face now.


Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Taker man just hang it up already, you dont owe us fans anything.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That POP!!!


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Business just picked up ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

another Elias fan


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jesus, Mother Mary and Joseph, can Elias finally catch a fucking break yet? :lol

Hopefully a year from now he makes good on his promise and bolts for AEW instead continuing to spin his wheels.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Taker looks fucking good


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Taker with old man gyno.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Taker is 103 years old and is teaching kids 75 years younger than him how to fuggin enter the ring like a BAWS!

Take notes rookies!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Didnt taker turn heel in saudi arabia?
> I guess he is face now.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


Everybody that performed for them are heels imo.


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

GrampaTaker


----------



## the_warrior25 (Jun 22, 2018)

WOAH!! THAT POP!!


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Taker forgot his shirt


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> so they couldnt have done this last night and let Cena interrupt Angles last match


No because Vince had to give a big "Fuck You" to Kurt for wrestling in TNA


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

COME ON ELIAS


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

You can really see Taker's weight cut.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Taker with old man gyno.


You have no idea what gyno is.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Just shut up Renne.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

wonder how much HGH taker's been doing to un-sink his chest that much


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

We got 30 mins left with a title match, no run over, and no sign of Reigns yet. :mark:

What if they kept Roman off the show because they don't want boos?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Taker vs Savage here!


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Wow. Undertaker is in that good a shape and he wasn't at Wrestlemania?

Has Saudi Arabia shows devalued Wrestlemania?


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Deadman has a tan! Life is good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Who said anything about fighting lol
> 
> I was talking about wrestling on TV and you turn it into 'bet they kick your ass'. cool.


its funny though the wrestlers that always tend to have the best matches are always the ones who are under 6 ft tall, be it HBK, Daniel Bryan, AJ Styles, Jericho, Beniot, Guerro, and even guys Kurt Angle and Randy Savage were barely 6 ft tall.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The Dead Man........with dyed hair.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> What does that have to do with who is pushed in wrestling? Not everyone. Just who is world champions, and the decades upon decades of examples that back it up.


they refuse to listen or understand
When WWE use to get 8 million viewers at its peak it had guys that looked like stars.
Now they are at 2 million viewers for vanilla midgets the size of children


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> its funny though the wrestlers that always tend to have the best matches are always the ones who are under 6 ft tall, be it HBK, Daniel Bryan, AJ Styles, Jericho, Beniot, Guerro, Kurt Angle etc etc


best matches = opinion.

But here's a fact: Who draws more?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Taker looks...I dunno how to describe that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Taker has slimmed down


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

LOL


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Better hook taker up with Randy's hair club for men plug


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shave that head, Taker.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Zzz


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Taker's hairline. :lmao :sodone


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Taker is in much better shape than the last time we seen him.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

THE AUDIENCE COUNTED THE 1-2-3 :lmao

This crowd rocks. That was awesome.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Good to see Elias is doing Heath Slaters old gimmick.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Taker does not have gyno but he's been on the juice like mad


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Undertaker is literally a walking deadman at this point.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The deadman looking like an actual deadman.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

So a near 60 year old shows up and buries one of the better talents in the company.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

....He needs to stop doing stuff.


----------



## melkam647 (Oct 23, 2017)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Taker with old man gyno.


Don't even go there. Jindar Mahal would kill for a gyno like this.


----------



## jds49ers (Jun 28, 2011)

Taker with a skullet!!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ibushi Is God said:


> Wow. Undertaker is in that good a shape and he wasn't at Wrestlemania?
> 
> Has Saudi Arabia shows devalued Wrestlemania?


If I were Taker, I wouldn't want be on such an overpacked card either.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Why? Like seriously why?


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Taker needs to go bald.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Soul Rex said:


> I want them to look like shit, so I can believe I can whoop everyones ass in the roster and watch the show as a joke.


I just don't get this "I need them to be big so I can think they can beat me up" mindset. 



ClintDagger said:


> Settle down man, I’m not trying to get you upset. It’s never one size fits all. But there’s a reason The Rock is even larger now physically than his prime wrestling days and that’s because in Hollywood the most common vision of action hero is the huge, muscled up dude. You can say get with the times all you want. They haven’t changed that much.


No I get it's not one size all, which is why folk should stop acting like only the muscle heads can be taken serious.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Taker looks good besides the hair. Could probably go a match or two.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

:lmao


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

okay i was joking before but seriously how many chemicals is taker on look at them arms and how much fuller and more defined his chest and abs are :damn


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Elias :buried for no reason whatsoever.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Even you people being negative marked out before typing your shit on here


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Total Package said:


> So a near 60 year old shows up and buries one of the better talents in the company.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


54 ain't "near 60".


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Now we won’t see Taker for a year and they’ll act like this never happened. Absolutely pointless.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

To be fair they didn't need him last night 

Though I'd have liked to have seen him Tombstone Corbin last night.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Taker looks rough. Time to retire deadman.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

People can shit on Taker all they want, but that's the best he's looked physically in many years.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> best matches = opinion.
> 
> But here's a fact: Who draws more?


"The big guys draw the most money, ya know? Thats just a fact, ya know?"

-Scott Steiner


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Absolutely no reason to do that to Elias 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

When is the last time Taker looked this good physically? Dude was rocking a huge gut the last time we seen him.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Who said anything about fighting lol
> 
> I was talking about wrestling on TV and you turn it into 'bet they kick your ass'. cool.


Cause it's all about size to you guys. I'm pretty saying that size doesn't matter, in this case. It's just a different era, man. And you have to get over it.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Taker trying to show he dropped some weight and added some muscle mass back it appears.

If he’s going to keep going it’s about time he put effort into cardio, slimming down, should be doing yoga too to increase mobility.

He really needs to give up on the hair though. I don’t know why he doesn’t go back to the look he had against Brock at WM XXX, that was bad ass.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Trophies said:


> Taker looks good besides the hair. Could probably go a match or two.


Jesus, just no. He should have retired like 5 yrs ago.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

deepelemblues said:


> okay i was joking before but seriously how many chemicals is taker on look at them arms and how much fuller and more defined his chest and abs are :damn


He on that "Bane" shit.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Taker looking trimmed! I know he lost 25 pounds and it shows. New hip, losing weight, Taker's gonna make a run, baby!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Oh, good, 90 year old, saggy, can barely move Undertaker is back, and still under the exact same gimmick he's been using for 15 years.

Come back as ABA or fuck off.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Undertaker looks great, glad to see him on Raw. That is what a real superstar looks like.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

King Gimp said:


> People can shit on Taker all they want, but that's the best he's looked physically in many years.


how des he even do it? people will say pills but no, not even that. this man has just got it, he is a workhorse, a force of nature.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

the biggest pop of the night is for an old man from the attitude era who is not a modern vanilla midget.
Sums up all what is wrong with the wwe today


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115441331969695744

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115442365236436992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115442586355769344


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

guys reigns is turning heel , he hasn't appeared, it's fucking obvious here!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Taker trying to show he dropped some weight and added some muscle mass back it appears.
> 
> If he’s going to keep going it’s about time he put effort into cardio, slimming down, should be doing yoga too to increase mobility.
> 
> He really needs to give up on the hair though. I don’t know why he doesn’t go back to the look he had against Brock at WM XXX, that was bad ass.


Or Vince needs to finally let him go back to Biker. Then he would have the do-rag.


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

If he wasn’t before, Elias is a total geek now.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> UM how was that match the main event lol


Wasn't talking about that match.
The ones with McIntyre.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The High King said:


> they refuse to listen or understand
> 
> When WWE use to get 8 million viewers at its peak it had guys that looked like stars.
> 
> Now they are at 2 million viewers for vanilla midgets the size of children


No they do those numbers because wrestling isn't a fad anymore. The masses aren't watching wrestling because they don't give a fuck about wrestling, not because "not enough muscles and height".


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The High King said:


> they refuse to listen or understand
> When WWE use to get 8 million viewers at its peak it had guys that looked like stars.
> Now they are at 2 million viewers for vanilla midgets the size of children


Oh please it has nothing to do with them being vanilla midges, back then the WWE booked people like stars. Now the WWE books everyone like geeks wit this shtitty 50/50 booking.

Daniel Bryan could have easily been a huge draw if Vince went with him when he was at his most popular but Vince did everything he could to bury him and hold him back because Vince wanted to push someone no one wanted pushed Reigns

Vince fucks over anyone that he does not want over that is why the ratings are in the tank not because of how big the wrestlers are.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> best matches = opinion.
> 
> But here's a fact: Who draws more?


Floyd Mayweather was a huge draw at around 150 lbs; same with Conor at a lighter weight class. Now take their level of dominance in their prime and their charisma / personality and put all that into the body of a heavyweight. Their drawing power probably doubles. I don’t know why this notion angers some people but it is what it is.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

So Reigns hasn't shown up yet.

Interesting......


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Undertaker with that man tan. Guess he was out on the beaches before he decided he need to teleport to RAW and tombstone Elias for no reason.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It really has been an underwhelming RAW


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

The High King said:


> the biggest pop of the night is for an old man from the attitude era who is not a modern vanilla midget.
> 
> Sums up all what is wrong with the wwe today


*facepalm*

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## False Finish (Apr 5, 2019)

bradatar said:


> Taker looks...I dunno how to describe that



Decrepit.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

patpat said:


> how des he even do it? people will say pills but no, not even that. this man has just got it, he is a workhorse, a force of nature.


Literally steroids. That's it lol. I'm not saying that's a bad thing but it's just steroids, not magic


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

hey yo! undertaker the tannest deadman on the planet


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Book it Vince


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

OK, cool Undertaker made an appearance but man I'm sick of seeing Elias get punked out. Hopefully this leads to a proper match and Elias wins but not holding my fucking breath.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The High King said:


> the biggest pop of the night is for an old man from the attitude era who is not a modern vanilla midget.
> Sums up all what is wrong with the wwe today


People don't understand why Vince needs to throw millions out to a Brock, Oldberg, Batista, Taker. They just complain that they still push them.

It's because they don't have replacements for those stars. Reigns keeps failing. Hopefully a character change will help.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

That was actually a good use of Taker. Got the pop, came out and did two moves, a little comedy with Elias saying anyone who interrupts me is a dead man. Small random appearances like that are actually pretty awesome. His entrance and presence are still pretty awesome.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Where's Reigns... :aries2


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

For all those saying Elias buried, in 2 nights they spent a lot of money on the CGI of his "concert" and put him in the ring with 2 HOF's

I would almost be willing to guarantee he wins a title at some point before WM36


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Mordecay said:


> It really has been an underwhelming RAW




Not one thing booked has made sense.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

One of 4 things happens. It's either: 

1.) Roman turns heel
2.) Bryan attacks Kofi for the DQ
3.) Lesnar attacks Seth unadvertised then faces Seth in Saudi Arabia
4.) or an NXT talent screws Rollins.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> So Reigns hasn't shown up yet.
> 
> Interesting......


They'll have him come out and celebrate with Seth.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The Rock is next for Elias.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

OK, so Roman heel turn or kept off RAW because of boos.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

He's really slimmed down. He should probably go back to the short hair/shaved head as the receding hair line looks bad with the long hair. But clearly he's been working on keeping in shape.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

patpat said:


> guys reigns is turning heel , he hasn't appeared, it's fucking obvious here!




Drew hasn’t appeared either but Roman being nowhere on the show yet is a big deal...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The Rock is next for Elias.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

patpat said:


> guys reigns is turning heel , he hasn't appeared, it's fucking obvious here!




Would they really do that though? After trying so desperately for like 5 years to get him cheered, they finally get it and NOW they turn him heel? 

Don’t get me wrong I’m all for it, I just don’t know if it’s something they would do with their golden boy who’s just finally gotten accepted


----------



## False Finish (Apr 5, 2019)

Am I the only one who's masturbated to Stormbringer's sig in this thread?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


:HA :HA


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> "The big guys draw the most money, ya know? Thats just a fact, ya know?"
> 
> -Scott Steiner


yet one of the most popular guys and biggest draws of all time was Austin and he was just 6'2 and was not jacked, He had an average build and drank fucking beer


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

those burn it down chants, wow


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Kofi about to be an ex champion in less then 24 hours :beckylol


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Zayn is a great heel :mark

Stellar promo.

:zayn


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Predict some Roman/Drew fuckery involved with this.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> I just don't get this "I need them to be big so I can think they can beat me up" mindset.
> 
> 
> 
> No I get it's not one size all, which is why folk should stop acting like only the muscle heads can be taken serious.


I’m not saying that. I think WWE should figure out how to make all weight classes interesting which they’ve never been able to do.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ClintDagger said:


> Floyd Mayweather was a huge draw at around 150 lbs; same with Conor at a lighter weight class. Now take their level of dominance in their prime and their charisma / personality and put all that into the body of a heavyweight. Their drawing power probably doubles. I don’t know why this notion angers some people but it is what it is.


Your only example is not even wrestling. I'm talking wrestling, not boxing, not mma, not fighting someone myself. WRESTLING.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ClintDagger said:


> Floyd Mayweather was a huge draw at around 150 lbs; same with Conor at a lighter weight class. Now take their level of dominance in their prime and their charisma / personality and put all that into the body of a heavyweight. Their drawing power probably doubles. I don’t know why this notion angers some people but it is what it is.


Deontay Wilder and Tyson Fury are both talented and charismatic and sell nowhere close to Floyd


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

No way in hell they unify the titles in a sub-20 minute match.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

EmbassyForever said:


> Where's Reigns... :aries2


He is not the one I want to come out and ruin this match.

But it's probably the perfect time.

Give me Luke Harper or Jason Jordan here.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This is getting quite a bit of time.

Plenty of fuckery...confirmed.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> One of 4 things happens. It's either:
> 
> 1.) Roman turns heel
> 2.) Bryan attacks Kofi for the DQ
> ...


3 is impossible: Lesnar flew back home and the only NXT person Vince would push that hard from the get go just squashed Angle


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> yet one of the most popular guys of all time was Austin and he was just 6'2


yeah 6'2" *250 cut as fuck *

austin not a small man by any measure


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

finalnight said:


> No way in hell they unify the titles in a sub-20 minute match.


Raw usually ends at 11:15-ish, no?


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> No they do those numbers because wrestling isn't a fad anymore. The masses aren't watching wrestling because they don't give a fuck about wrestling, not because "not enough muscles and height".




Why dont they give a fuck about wrestling?
I will tell you why, because they wont buy vanilla midgets who are the size of children with zero charisma as superstars.
Only marks love these vanilla midgets


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Thought Rollins was about to do the Legend Killer pose for a second.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

bradatar said:


> I’ve got all my hopes in the Roman turn. He hasn’t been on the show at all which is something.
> 
> We are likely gonna get Drew. Ugh
> 
> ...


Let's hope its not Drew man, I tried to like that guy but he is brutally repetitive. Really hoping for something big here.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> I just don't get this "I need them to be big so I can think they can beat me up" mindset.
> 
> 
> 
> No I get it's not one size all, which is why folk should stop acting like only the muscle heads can be taken serious.


It's really nothing complicated, you like midgets wrestling, other people like badass looking heroes/monsters beating each other.

And so, everybody has their thing.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

They always say a tag team could be broken up during the shake up. Has that ever happened? I can't think of any tag team getting broken up durning the shake up.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

I *try* to be optimistic...but time and again we get "Haha just fooled ya!" when they get hype these main events all night. BUT starting at 10:40 seems we might actually get a real match here???


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> One of 4 things happens. It's either:
> 
> 1.) Roman turns heel
> 2.) Bryan attacks Kofi for the DQ
> ...


5.) Big E heel turn
6.) Roman was kept off the show due to the crowd last night booing him.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

This will definitely end in a DQ.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> He is not the one I want to come out and ruin this match.
> 
> But it's probably the perfect time.
> 
> Give me Luke Harper or Jason Jordan here.


Or Mcintyre... only for Reigns to save the day.... :vince5:Vince


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> yet one of the most popular guys and biggest draws of all time was Austin and he was just 6'2 and was not jacked, He had an average build and drank fucking beer


Austin was anything but small. He had the size and the charisma to back it up. Face the facts, people are sick and tired of seeing wrestlers that look like their neighbors and their coworkers. Wrestling excels when it has larger than life characters both in size and otherwise.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

TheGoodCoach said:


> Raw usually ends at 11:15-ish, no?


No, they got rid of overruns.


----------



## False Finish (Apr 5, 2019)

Kofi has the most sunken-in chest I've ever seen on a human being under the age of 100.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

That Undertaker gong will never get old. He looked great.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

McIntyre will interfere and THE BIG DAWG will make the save


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Maybe Daniel Bryan interferes? [emoji848] My guess is either Daniel or Drew McIntyre


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Let's hope that the WM crowd booing Roman regardless of what happened with him pushed them to pull the trigger on the heel turn


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ClintDagger said:


> I’m not saying that. I think WWE should figure out how to make all weight classes interesting which they’ve never been able to do.


Agreed, they really just need better storytelling across the board.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Kofi about to be an ex champion in less then 24 hours :beckylol


That aint happening. I doubt there will be a title change. And if there is...itll be Seth dropping the title. Theyre simply not going to take the title off of kofi right now.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

FrankenTodd said:


> That Undertaker gong will never get old. He looked great.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"BBBBUT TAKER IS OLD!!!!"

*rolls eyes*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Becky Lynch needs to run down with a MITB briefcase or some shit and cash in on both.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Deontay Wilder and Tyson Fury are both talented and charismatic and sell nowhere close to Floyd


Come on dude. Comparing those guys to Floyd?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Your only example is not even wrestling. I'm talking wrestling, not boxing, not mma, not fighting someone myself. WRESTLING.


Steven Austin, 6'1 one of the biggest draws ever
You lose


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

let's start our main event with chain rest holds fpalm

you wanna know why WWE gets sub 3 million viewers it's because they can't even generate excitement at the start of a match between two hot wrestlers

look at how they did it back in the day, start with brawling, guys getting tossed around, the good old test of strength, guys looking like they were really going after each other, today it's rest hold into rest hold into rest hold into flip/jump into commercial break


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This is the first time Rollins and Kofi have faced each other in a 1 on 1 match since 2014.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Did the main event go to commercial or is my stream just late ?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth wearing an elbow pad, I hope he’s okay. Last time I saw someone wearing one of those, it was Dean...


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

They really let the wiminz main event their biggest show and wasn’t no mention no nothing lmfaooooooo WWE knew it was a fail


----------



## False Finish (Apr 5, 2019)

Virginia 42
Texas Tech 35
14:15 to go in the second half


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Book it Vince


Post of the year so far :clap


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

False Finish said:


> Kofi has the most sunken-in chest I've ever seen on a human being under the age of 100.


Undertaker is giving him a run for his money. 

In definitely seems like the stronger Kofi gets, the weirder his fucking chest


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

False Finish said:


> Kofi has the most sunken-in chest I've ever seen on a human being under the age of 100.


I have a buddy thats in med school and he was joking yesterday that the only reason he is in med school is to figure out what is going on with Kofi's pecs.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Your only example is not even wrestling. I'm talking wrestling, not boxing, not mma, not fighting someone myself. WRESTLING.


I was agreeing with your point.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

EmbassyForever said:


> Or Mcintyre... only for Reigns to save the day.... :vince5:Vince


Ugh... not to my boy Drew but the other one...:laugh:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Steven Austin, 6'1 one of the biggest draws ever
> You lose


Are you saying Austin was a 5'10 150 pound ballet dancer? Because that is what started you replying to me.

Are you saying Austin wasn't a 'big' guy?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Heath V said:


> Austin was anything but small. He had the size and the charisma to back it up. Face the facts, people are sick and tired of seeing wrestlers that look like their neighbors and their coworkers. Wrestling excels when it has larger than life characters both in size and otherwise.


He was a 6'1 and had a beer gut LOL

He was small. Its just funny you are making an excuse because Austin was not such huge 6'6 jacked wrestler like you guys are claiming are the real draws


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

The High King said:


> Why dont they give a fuck about wrestling?
> 
> I will tell you why, because they wont buy vanilla midgets who are the size of children with zero charisma as superstars.
> 
> Only marks love these vanilla midgets


And this era has larger than life characters like roman,lesnar and strowman but they still not drawing. No one moves numbers not even Rousey.
The reason is simple Wrestling aint cool anymore.


Now give kevin nashes glasses back to nash please enough with the VaNiLla MiDgeT talk. Its getting old and cringey.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The High King said:


> Why dont they give a fuck about wrestling?
> 
> I will tell you why, because they wont buy vanilla midgets who are the size of children with zero charisma as superstars.
> 
> Only marks love these vanilla midgets


Because this may be surprising, but fads die. They've been going down in ratings since 2001 which is way before the average roster size got smaller.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Stalingrad9 said:


> Did the main event go to commercial or is my stream just late ?


It went to commercial.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

False Finish said:


> Virginia 42
> Texas Tech 35
> 14:15 to go in the second half


First to 50 wins.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

So Reigns hasn't appeared yet, but neither has McIntyre. 

I'm saying McIntyre interferes, the match gets thrown out, Reigns comes out and Spears McIntyre to make the save. All 3 babyfaces hit their finishers and stand tall to end the show, disappointing everyone in attendance.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> yet one of the most popular guys and biggest draws of all time was Austin and he was *just 6'2*


Bruh :mj4

That's actually above-average height by American standards. And damn you for making me type that, since I'm only 5'10". >:'T


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I don't know what kind of cycle Taker is on, but those triceps for a 54-year-old non-bodybuilder were $.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

False Finish said:


> Kofi has the most sunken-in chest I've ever seen on a human being under the age of 100.


For your nightmares


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

I am looking forward to Jim Cornettes assessment of Wrestlemania in the JC Experience this thursday


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Are you saying Austin was a 5'10 150 pound ballet dancer? Because that is what started you replying to me.
> 
> Are you saying Austin wasn't a 'big' guy?


You are the one who keeps saying that all the top draws were over 6'6 and jacked up. Austin was not, just admit you were wrong and move on


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> He was a 6'1 and had a beer gut LOL
> 
> He was small. Its just funny you are making an excuse because Austin was not such huge 6'6 jacked wrestler like you guys are claiming are the real draws


Stone Cold wasn't tall for wrestling, but he was fucking jacked and had/has big ass legs.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Heath V said:


> Austin was anything but small. He had the size and the charisma to back it up. Face the facts, people are sick and tired of seeing wrestlers that look like their neighbors and their coworkers. Wrestling excels when it has larger than life characters both in size and otherwise.


What I've seen only four of the same guys pipe up tonight about their fetish for big guys with muscle. WWE still give monster pushes to big guys and the ratings still suck but the guys that get the most love at their big events are Vanilla midgets. Get over you Attitude era marks it ain't coming back, no one cares anymore.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> He was a 6'1 and had a beer gut LOL
> 
> He was small. Its just funny you are making an excuse because Austin was not such huge 6'6 jacked wrestler like you guys are claiming are the real draws












so small










so small, beer gut

:aries2


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ClintDagger said:


> I was agreeing with your point.


My mistake. I feel like Thanos fighting off a bunch of Spider-mans right now. Can't tell who is who lol. I just re-read it. Agreed.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Steven Austin, 6'1 one of the biggest draws ever
> You lose


6'1??.. Ah, man.. What a "midget".


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> So Reigns hasn't appeared yet, but neither has McIntyre.
> 
> I'm saying McIntyre interferes, the match gets thrown out, Reigns comes out and Spears McIntyre to make the save. All 3 babyfaces hit their finishers and stand tall to end the show, disappointing everyone in attendance.


:vince7: "WHO GAVE THIS SMARK THE SCRIPT, GODDAMN IT?!?"


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

Brandough said:


> They really let the wiminz main event their biggest show and wasn’t no mention no nothing lmfaooooooo WWE knew it was a fail


I have a feeling they are disappointed in the lack of notoriety it got. Plus with Ronda gone they are just moving on.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> My mistake. I feel like Thanos fighting off a bunch of Spider-mans right now. Can't tell who is who lol. I just re-read it. Agreed.


Ha no worries.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I’m just waiting for the interference lol :lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Brandough said:


> They really let the wiminz main event their biggest show and wasn’t no mention no nothing lmfaooooooo WWE knew it was a fail




It’s been mentioned at least three times, once by Becky and once by Kofi, and also a recap by commentators


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

When is the last time you heard an American crowd just applaud a move.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins' DDT sell is always on point.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> For your nightmares


:What?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Bruh :mj4
> 
> That's actually above-average height by American standards. And damn you for making me type that, since I'm only 5'10". >:'T


6'1 is small by wrestling standards LOL

They are all bitching about these vanilla matches who are under 6 ft tall and Austin is barley over 6 ft while they are jacking off too all the 6'6 300 lb wrestlers like Hogan, Lesnar or Goldberg.

If you are going to talk shit about wrestlers just under 6ft or just over 6ft sorry but you have to include Austin in that, But you trying to not count Ausin you prove how full of shit you are

If you are going to using the logic its above average then dont turn around and bash the wrestlers that are 5'10 or 5;11


----------



## sawduck (Jan 2, 2012)

prosperwithdeen said:


> One of 4 things happens. It's either:
> 
> 1.) Roman turns heel
> 2.) Bryan attacks Kofi for the DQ
> ...


Roman is basically cena,neither one will ever turn heel,the other 3 options are plausible


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Because this may be surprising, but fads die. They've been going down in ratings since 2001 which is way before the average roster size got smaller.


so continuing to push midgets is not working then is it?
Thank you for proving my point the midgets are not attracting viewers.

I knew we would eventually get there


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Soul Rex said:


> It's really nothing complicated, you like midgets wrestling, other people like badass looking heroes/monsters beating each other.
> 
> 
> 
> And so, everybody has their thing.


Nah I like monsters and prefer brawlers and powerhouses. I'm just not goofy enough to think the masses aren't watching because "he doesn't look like he'd beat me up"


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Kofi and Seth showing good wrestling to kids


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The Bar?!?!

Da fugg!!!


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

CESARO!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The Bar? Seriously? :lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

The Bar? Are you kidding me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> You are the one who keeps saying that all the top draws were over 6'6 and jacked up. Austin was not, just admit you were wrong and move on


I have never said anything about 6'6. Fact check me.

Austin was jacked. Vince would have never pushed him if he was Ricochet.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

People think Austin was small?


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

The bar, of all guys the bar?


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

CESARO AND SHAMEUS REALLY


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The bar? :HA


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Hahahahaha.

God WWE is fucking AIDS.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sheamus and Cesaro? I’d rather have had Roman and Drew....


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> For your nightmares



What the actual fuck


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

What a bummer


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHA


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

There's the interference.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

The Bar I didn't see that one coming.

Tag Team Match Playa


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

inb4 DA BIG DAWG


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Thank god it was a DQ, but didn't see the bar doing it.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Some of ya'll thinking Austin wasn't jacked need to rewatch some footage, especially early Austin coming out of college football. Yeah, Austin wasn't Ron Simmons, but he was a legitimate 250 plus.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

The Bar all of a sudden


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

The Bar? Well, that's wildly disappointing.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Tag team match playa!!!


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

That bait and switch tho


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Tag match coming


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

tag match now. Worst outcome ever.

End of RAW is going to be a celebration. FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

who the hell wants to see this ?


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I know this ain’t bouta be some bum ass 10 minute tag team match cmon son


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm so confused.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Tag team match playas.

The Bar though fpalm how fucking random.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This is what I waited all night for?


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Lmfao wooooow


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Why the most boring tag team in existence though


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

lol
Rollins and Kofi are being booed. Good job WWE


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Absolutely fucking terrible. Don't cheer this shit you brain dead cunts. This is woeful.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Kofi WINS, Kofi defeated Bryan and Rollins B2B. GOAT.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

"RESTART DIS MATCH!!"


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

This is such a weak cop out. Bullshit.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

There are the two geeks jobbing out tonight


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ClintDagger said:


> Come on dude. Comparing those guys to Floyd?


You saying they're not elite talents and charismatic?


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Teddy Long come out to make it a tag team match


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This is fucking shit I give up the bar are you fucking kidding me 

Fans need to boo this til the show ends 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roman was held off the smark show lol


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Bullshit Chants


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

FUCK WWE


----------



## RainSaibot (Mar 15, 2019)

Crowd absolutely shitting all over this.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sheamus and Cesaro...why?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Should have followed my instincts and turned this off earlier


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

If this ends with the 2 face champs celebrating, wow.. ill have no words.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Send the fans home happy huh :laugh:


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Lol, crowd not liking this random bait and switch


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

10 minutes left?

Time for an impromptu tag match, playas! Holla holla holla!



Mordecay said:


> For your nightmares


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

This makes no sense


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I know some people out in Brooklyn would rather watch the Championship game but they got duped to see a fuckin tag team match lmfaoooooooooooooo


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Did this crowd legit think that there was gonna be a clean finish to that match?

I get that it was pretty much a letdown...but come on.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Lol. This went south fast


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Oh they're chanting bullshit. Good. What a fucking mess.

Sooner AEW takes off the better. WWE is dead


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I get the non-finish, but what a house show-esque way to end the biggest Raw of the year....


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Fans chanting BS. LOL. WWE is the best advertisement AEW could hope for.


----------



## False Finish (Apr 5, 2019)

LOL


The incompetence of WWE is unreal.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

So random


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This was dumb as fuck but at least Kofi keeps the WWE title.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

How is that old fuck STILL in charge and making decisions?!

:lmao


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Okay I'm fucking done.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ratings bait making this title match only to give everyone the finger.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This RAW is Teddy Long's dream, first Elias went One on One with the Undertakah! Then Kofi and Seth were put in a tag team match playas!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Joseph92 said:


> They always say a tag team could be broken up during the shake up. Has that ever happened? I can't think of any tag team getting broken up durning the shake up.


Brothers of Destruction, Hardyz, Dudleyz and E&C all got broken up in the first draft.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

I expected Daniel Bryan to interrupt this match to end Raw, not Da Bar...and the show ain't even over yet! :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

King Gimp said:


> Stone Cold wasn't tall for wrestling, but he was fucking jacked and had/has big ass legs.


Austin was not jacked when it comes to comping to him guys like Hogan, Lesnar or Golberg

Its funny how you guys call people like Beniot and Eddie vanilla midgets then turn around and defend Austin for just being a few inches taller

Cant even take you seriously


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Roman was held off the smark show lol


No HHH either.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Some of ya'll thinking Austin wasn't jacked need to rewatch some footage, especially early Austin coming out of college football. Yeah, Austin wasn't Ron Simmons, but he was a legitimate 250 plus.


People who think Austin is small are retarded. He is huge off TV especially and was always jacked. How is this even a debate? :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That AEW chant is SUPER loud in the arena :lol


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

The Capo said:


> This makes no sense
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WWE want to end with 2 face champs celebrating???


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Ummm......What?

I figured it would end in underwhelming fashion, but this is even worse than I figured it would be.

Just..........Why?

This stupid fucking company.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Vince has gone totally fucking senile, not that there really has been any doubt in the last year.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What an absurd booking decision.


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

Ambrose Girl said:


> That AEW chant is SUPER loud in the arena :lol


Commercial. We cant hear it.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

bullshit chants, it's what we get for the raw after mania?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Lmaooooooo. There was never any saving this show.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

ClintDagger said:


> People think Austin was small?


the midget lovers would have us believe austin was small like balor, daniel brian etc.
There is no reasoning with those marks


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Bait and switching a title unification match in favor of a midcard tag team match. That'll pop the house. Lol


----------



## melkam647 (Oct 23, 2017)

I'm calling it here: Seth turns heel and defeats Kofi with the help of the Bar


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

This is a good tag team match though. A big Main event was not advertised, so nobody can be mad.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

This fucking company. Unreal


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

there has to be another swerve.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They false advertised the title for title match because they're going up against the NCAA basketball championship game tonight, so they did it for a ratings pull attempt.

Vince is the worst.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

I mean nobody bought a ticket expecting a title unification match so they should calm down

But also yeah that's bullshit


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> No HHH either.


No reason for HHH. Storyline was done. What did HHH have to say?

Roman is a weekly wrestler, who is their top guy.

I'm pretty sure it was because of the boos last night and they want to keep him getting cheered.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks Vince I came back for your biggest time of the year and was really enjoying your last match on the Raw after Mania. I was thinking about watching weekly again but fuck that shit. The need to ruin everything enjoyable is just so depressing.


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

https://twitter.com/VincentMichaels/status/1115447279597572096


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> This is a good tag team match though. A big Main event was not advertised, so nobody can be mad.




Champion vs champion isn’t big?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I feel bad for Seth and Kofi tbh  The crowd is brutal and it’s not their fault.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

TheGoodCoach said:


> there has to be another swerve.


I'll bet there isn't. Especially with the commercials lol


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> :vince7: "WHO GAVE THIS SMARK THE SCRIPT, GODDAMN IT?!?"


God, it was even worse than I predicted fp


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> You saying they're not elite talents and charismatic?


If Fury was American I think he’d be a bigger star. I like Wilder but I don’t see him as a larger than life personality. Floyd was such a great villain. Was a huge draw despite having a defensive style that wasn’t always exciting.


----------



## falconfan13 (Aug 22, 2016)

mattheel said:


> Did this crowd legit think that there was gonna be a clean finish to that match?
> 
> I get that it was pretty much a letdown...but come on.


No i don't think anyone was expecting a clean finish not 1 person. They are complaining because they thought the finish wouldn't be as bland as he bar screwing it up. They was probably expecting a hell turn from someone or a returning bray wyatt attacking rollins or something besides just the bar. Which that can still happen but it's not looking promising lol.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

See? WHY would you make a crowd beleive they were seeing a title unification match just to pull a swithcaroo and have this random generic tag match last minute? How do they possibly think that is "best for business"? Just don't advertise the unification at all if you're not gonna actually deliver. Hence you now have a crowd chanting "Bullshit" on live TV. I will never understand this logic.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Tonight could have been the night that something epic happened. Again, I end the night disappointed. Why the fuck do I even watch. FFS. I should have just caught Becky's segment on YT and tuned out after the opener with Kofi/Rollins.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Coulda had Roman come in interfere and turn heel but noooooo we get these pasty bums


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> This is a good tag team match though. A big Main event was not advertised, so nobody can be mad.


The sort of moronic logic that makes WWE happy to continue to serve up utter shit week after week.


----------



## the_warrior25 (Jun 22, 2018)

lame


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bullshit noone wants this lame tag match


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ClintDagger said:


> People think Austin was small?


The debate was over how all the biggest draws ever were all these jacked up guys over 6'6, so I pointed out Austin was only 6'1 and now they can't admit they were wrong and are making up all these excuses.

Austin is proof you dont need to be roided up and over 6'6 to be a huge draw


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

AEW chants lol WWE fucked up


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115447600759615488


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Austin was not small. He was 6'2 and 200 something lbs he's bigger than 90% of American men. He was a huge guy

I also love Finn Balor, Daniel Bryan and many short wrestlers


----------



## RainSaibot (Mar 15, 2019)

Loud AEW chants according to people in attendance. 

LOL!


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I don't blame the crowd for checking out.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This company. never change vince.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Something happened in the crowd.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Total Package said:


> Champion vs champion isn’t big?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I meant it was not officially advertised before tonight, so it's not like creative is wrong for doing tag match. I'm sure by the end, there be more to the story.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

looper007 said:


> What I've seen only four of the same guys pipe up tonight about their fetish for big guys with muscle. WWE still give monster pushes to big guys and the ratings still suck but the guys that get the most love at their big events are Vanilla midgets. Get over you Attitude era marks it ain't coming back, no one cares anymore.


I agree, they don't care. Ratings reflect that.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

They could have had anyone else interfere, Bryan, Lesnar, use Lars Sullivan or Wyatt

but no...

They used the fucking Bar.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Conspiracy theory time.

Vince is intentionally trying to kill Kofi and Seth.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

TheGoodCoach said:


> there has to be another swerve.


There won’t be. Ppl thought the same with Angle vs Corbin.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Vince is probably confused as to why the crowd is tuning out right now :lmao


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Austin aint big like the Hogans,Lesnars or the Rocks. But he was jakked and thats what should be important in this case.
I would put him in the same category where Benoit,Cena and Angle is.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## sawduck (Jan 2, 2012)

lol why did you all expect something amazing to happen,this is modern day wwe,it sucks lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

King Gimp said:


> People who think Austin is small are retarded. He is huge off TV especially and was always jacked. How is this even a debate? :lol












That's from 2018. What a minuscule human being. :maury


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

AEW chants. WELL DESERVED.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Crowd shitting on it what a surprise.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I’m sick of the fucking beach balls. I swear the match Seth’s in on the post Mania Raw gets ruined by this shit EVERY YEAR


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Austin was not jacked when it comes to comping to him guys like Hogan, Lesnar or Golberg
> 
> Its funny how you guys call people like Beniot and Eddie vanilla midgets then turn around and defend Austin for just being a few inches taller
> 
> Cant even take you seriously


Hogan was bigger at his biggest stages, but Austin is still huge. I'd say he's bigger than Goldberg or at least on par, tbh. Lesnar is a whole other animal.

Btw, don't strawman. I have never called anyone a "vanilla midget" and despite being shorter, Benoit and Guerrero were always jacked af.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Nah I like monsters and prefer brawlers and powerhouses. I'm just not goofy enough to think the masses aren't watching because "he doesn't look like he'd beat me up"


The masses like what they like, I don't know what is the whole word tastes, if you want me to be honest, who the fuck knows, go ask them.

I just know wrestling was way more popular when wrestlers looked the apart.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Love the Bar. And need a bar after WWE.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Such an atrocious booking decision. Bloody hell.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The High King said:


> so continuing to push midgets is not working then is it?
> 
> Thank you for proving my point the midgets are not attracting viewers.
> 
> ...


No, it actually proves that people don't give a fuck about wrestling regardless of what the wrestlers look like. I mean were the "vanilla midgets" the majority when they were losing viewers in 2002, 2003, 2004, 2006, 2007, 2008, 2009, 2010, 2012, 2013, 2014?


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

OMG lol, the New Day chant changed into A E W lol


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

AEW instead of New Day Rocks. Lmao.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_warrior25 (Jun 22, 2018)

wkc_23 said:


> Something happened in the crowd.


i noticed that also


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

It's like someone took the air out of the building... wow


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fucking lame match


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Haha, remember last night's thread that Kofi and Seth are 'cornerstones'.

They just made the crowd shit on them.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Genuinely done with WWE for a while I think. They did so well at WM, then serve up this shit? Stayed up until 4am to watch Rollins/Kingston and get served up this nonsense?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

How did they not think the crowd would shit on this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

What is the crowd chanting?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The bar interferring doesnt even make any sense. And why wouldn't new day come out now


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Steve Black Man said:


> Conspiracy theory time.
> 
> Vince is intentionally trying to kill Kofi and Seth.


I don't disagree at all. This is fucking stupid


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

this was not the crowd to pull some shit like this lmao


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> The debate was over how all the biggest draws ever were all these jacked up guys over 6'6, so I pointed out Austin was only 6'1 and now they can't admit they were wrong and are making up all these excuses.
> 
> Austin is proof you dont need to be roided up and over 6'6 to be a huge draw


no one mentioned 6'6, You did.
I was the one who named those under 6 foot, and you tried to change things to deflect.
Then tried to put Steve Austin in the same bracket as balor and the other midgets and come out of this looking idiotic


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

So aside from the Undertaker skipping Wrestlemania to set up SA to walk with Elias.

Tonight has been utterly average.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

MrEvans said:


> They could have had anyone else interfere, Bryan, Lesnar, use Lars Sullivan or Wyatt
> 
> but no...
> 
> They used the fucking Bar.


And if it was Bryan, Lesnar it would of made sense storyline wise.


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

MrEvans said:


> Genuinely done with WWE for a while I think. They did so well at WM, then serve up this shit? Stayed up until 4am to watch Rollins/Kingston and get served up this nonsense?


yup. i did mania in 1 sitting. been doing 6 hours a week for a while, this one stung pretty low


----------



## DB DA GAWD (Apr 9, 2018)

Vince still out of touch...all they had to do is have someone interfere Roman, Bryan, NXT guy debut lol anything.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Dolorian said:


> Such an atrocious booking decision. Bloody hell.




Whole show has been that way.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Oh my god it's literally just gonna be Kofi and Seth celebrating together


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

King Gimp said:


> birthday_massacre said:
> 
> 
> > Austin was not jacked when it comes to comping to him guys like Hogan, Lesnar or Golberg
> ...


Hahahahaha. You think Austin was anywhere near Goldberg in terms of size? I've seen some retarded shit on here but that's a winner.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm genuinely in shock at this. I knew Vince was out of touch, but this just reeks of him intentionally trying to destroy both Seth and Kofi.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

King Gimp said:


> People who think Austin is small are retarded. He is huge off TV especially and was always jacked. How is this even a debate? :lol


Love how people keep ignoring the point but of course they do because they can't admit they were wrong since Austin was just 6'1 and the whole point was all you guys shit talking wrestlers who were around 6ft tall or under and not being a draw


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Feel bad for Seth and Kofi. They dont deserve this...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Lmfao AEW chants? ???


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Elilte chants lol

Yes. Yes.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

I miss Brock Lesnar already


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Total Package said:


> Whole show has been that way.


Nah the main event is on a completely different level.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

What do y'all think about Cesaro and Luke Harper walking out of WrestleMania 36 as WWE Champion and Universal Champion?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> He was a 6'1 and had a beer gut LOL
> 
> He was small. Its just funny you are making an excuse because Austin was not such huge 6'6 jacked wrestler like you guys are claiming are the real draws


Come on, you are an intelligent guy. You cannot sit here and tell me that Austin was small. Was he some jacked mass monster no, but Austin was anything but small and at certain points in his career he was actually pretty damn big. 6 foot, 240lbs is no joke. The average person does not look like that and if they do they are usually not in shape. I'm not saying its JUST about size. Mason Ryan and others have proved that it's not but yes, size and a good look matter.


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

wow.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> And if it was Bryan, Lesnar it would of made sense storyline wise.


Exactly - absolute nonsense. The Bar are completely irrelevant.


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

5 more min.. Something is happening

EDIT: Never Mind, Thought it went off at 11:05.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

lol... wow


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Not even really a basketball fan, but switched to the final game as soon as the bar came in. One of the stupidest booking decisions I have ever seen.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Well the crowd are hating on a match featuring two people who some think should have main evented last night.

See I can spin the story too just like you becky haters.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Gotta say AEW should have thought about the sound of fans chanting their name on WWE events, it´s not nearly as clean sounding as TNA. Could barely make out the altered "new day rocks"-chant. Now DELETE chants.

What´s funny is I bet they thought the European fans would be happy to have their own Cesaro and Sheamus in the main event or something.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Very lackluster show, nothing memorable.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

That wasnt even that bad of a thrown together tag match considering how silly the decision was.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

wow that was as lame as it gets. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115448644587663365


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao
:lmao
Horrible


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fuck that was fucking bullshit. They tricked all of us lol


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

And they botch the ending, just completely cutting the feed at 11. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rollins and Kofi are mid carders pushed as world champs.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Dawn of a new era lmao stfu graves


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The High King said:


> no one mentioned 6'6, You did.
> I was the one who named those under 6 foot, and you tried to change things to deflect.
> Then tried to put Steve Austin in the same bracket as balor and the other midgets and come out of this looking idiotic


Keep making excuses, its funny you can't admit you are wrong


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh piss off.

I'm wasting my time. Should've studied instead.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

wow, Wrestlemania was actually better than the RAW-after-Wrestlemania. Who'd a thunk it?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

No roman or drew


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hahaha fuck you wwe, the sooner vince and dunn get to fuck away from this company then better it will be


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was just awful booking. The crowd didn't give a single fuck after they seen the bar.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow I try to be optimistic...but what shit...honestly wow


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

another birthday_massacre meltdown

geez


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Where the fuck is the big dawg



Wheeeeeeeeeeere


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

That was so dumb. Should have used that opportunity to call up Undisputed Era


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

That was the WORST possible ending they could go with. Holy shit man, I don't even know what to say.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*How do you mess up that bad on the RAW after Mania?*










I don't understand how crowds don't go shit crazy at the money lost when they do dumb shit like this.

It was a dumb enough idea to have this match.

It was a dumb enough idea to send out a tag team with no surprise to interrupt it.

It was a very dumb idea to make it The Bar.

It was a super dumb idea to make them have a match.

It was a beyond dumb ass idea to make nothing happen at all at the end. 

Way. To. Go. 

Those AEW chants speak volumes.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

They used fuckin sheamus in that kind of situation? Literally nobody gives a fuck about that guy


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Sounds like a terrible Raw after Mania.

It was so stupid to do that Champion vs Champion match to try survive against the College Basketball game.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

Lol. Awful.


----------



## Penny07 (Apr 6, 2019)

The Bar seemed a more formulaic safe choice to go. But with all the change at mania. They should of been far more bolder. Overall a pretty solid Raw After mania. Taker Return. Sami Balor, and post match promo was good. I am hoping Bray returns soon.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"I hope WWE gets competition so they can get better!"

Once again, NO. Fuck that. Put WWE out for good.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Isuzu said:


> I miss Brock Lesnar already


Why? All he did was bounce around while Heyman shined his dong all day. Just pretend he'll show up 4 months from now and it'll be like nothing changed. Lesnar was a cancer. He never should've been booked as strong as he was with the schedule that he had. Him being champion left the roster with nothing to fight for. No stakes, bad product. Go stare at a picture of him or something.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Vince be like


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Compared to past Raw After Mania shows this one was pretty meh. Both Kurt and Dean got shitty send offs. The crowd was great at the start for Seth and Kofi, but the main event was random as hell.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The fact that Roman wasn't on the show was shocking to me.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I can't fucking believe they just did that.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

At thestart of the night rollins and kofi were getting pops,
By the end of the night the crowd was shitting on their match and shouting elite and AEW.
Vince has sami tell the fans they have no right to complain.
only in the WWE


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Well at least we still still get to see a championship celebration tomorrow.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Well that was shit.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Why not let the match go another 10 mins then have those two attack the two champions this way you don''t get those stupid chants on tv??


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lol they didn't want to risk Roman going out there tonight... even though he most likely wouldn't have gotten a bad reaction if whatever he did had nothing to do with the Universal Title. Says it all, really. 

And wow, the crowd really rejected that main event. That had to be tough for the guys involved. Kofi and Seth didn't deserve that, and even if there was going to be a non-finish it could've been done in a much better way.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That tag match is something you do as the dark match for the show. Not as some swerve for a winner takes all title match like they did tonight specially with it being Sheamus and Cesaro which is totally random.


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

https://twitter.com/WrestlingInc/status/1115450034852651008 IM DEAD


Following #RAWAfterMania Rollins acknowledges the crowd is pissed. He then takes the mic and calls Kofi a pioneer, trailblazer and generally puts him over to get the crowd back on his side.

He then brings out Reigns who... GETS BOOED!


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

I hope all the Bork haters are happy. Now instead of having a real star champ no show you get duped into a tag match and your geek champs fist bump to close the show.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> Hahahahaha. You think Austin was anywhere near Goldberg in terms of size? I've seen some retarded shit on here but that's a winner.












(I know more about bodybuilding than you do btw) 

Austin 6'2 and around 250 lbs

Goldberg 6'4 and around 260 lbs (and that's probably his gimmick height) 

Calm down they're basically the same size lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Of course they're going to love a winner-take-all both top belts on the line Raw main event that lasts for 5 minutes before it gets turned into a meaningless tag match! - :vince3


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

and you thought they made Becky look average.

HAHAHAHA


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Anticlimax aside, that was actually a fun little tag match that keeps the belts on the right people. Without unnecessarily starting an angle with the Shake-up happening next week.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: How do you mess up that bad on the RAW after Mania?*

Where is Roman, give me my three hours back.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Look who still doesn't get booed as a huge babyface. I'll be back next week in a quiet mark town." :reigns2


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So who the fuck thought it would be a good idea to just have The Bar randomly come out and do a tag match to close out the Raw after WM? that was the most random shit ever, like what reason did The Bar have for doing that exactly?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

SavoySuit said:


> What is the crowd chanting?




I was wondering that too  it was “WE WANT .....” something I couldn’t make out


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> The fact that Roman wasn't on the show was shocking to me.


My friend is at RAW and says he just showed up.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Heath V said:


> Come on, you are an intelligent guy. You cannot sit here and tell me that Austin was small. Was he some jacked mass monster no, but Austin was anything but small and at certain points in his career he was actually pretty damn big. 6 foot, 240lbs is no joke. The average person does not look like that and if they do they are usually not in shape. I'm not saying its JUST about size. Mason Ryan and others have proved that it's not but yes, size and a good look matter.


I can say Austin was small the same way these people are claiming guys like Benoit and Eddie were vanilla midgets.

And yes Austin was small compared to guys like Hogan, Goldberg, Brock. 

You are all claiming you have to be some tall jacked monster and not short vanilla midget to be a draw.

Austin was short in wrestling terms. Its a joke anyone is even trying to claim he wasnt when they are shit talking guys just 2 inches shorter than him lol


----------



## headstar (May 16, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> AEW chants lol WWE fucked up


It's Vince's "golden filter" at work.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: How do you mess up that bad on the RAW after Mania?*

I fucking hate everyone right now.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

No Roman Reigns, No Brock Lesnar, No Ronda Rousey.

Isn't this what you've been asking for months?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Just to let you know about how this RAW was. The last 25 or so pages have been about the size of wrestlers :lol


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: How do you mess up that bad on the RAW after Mania?*

The match wasn't pre advertised so the audience got what they paid for

But it was still a really stupid fucking decision. 

It's just WWE testing the waters for the brand split later this year though


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Vince is intentionally sabotaging Seth and Kofi.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> So who the fuck thought it would be a good idea to just have The Bar randomly come out and do a tag match to close out the Raw after WM? that was the most random shit ever, like what reason did The Bar have for doing that exactly?


it would have made way more sense if it was Daniel Bryan and Rowen that came out


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Brock Lesnar


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: How do you mess up that bad on the RAW after Mania?*

Stupid decision especially if they weren't using a new team to smooth out the swerve


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ibushi Is God said:


> (I know more about bodybuilding than you do btw)
> 
> Austin 6'2 and around 250 lbs
> 
> ...


'Austin not big' is the dumbest thing since 'Rock>Austin' on this forum. All to justify the ballet dancers we have in wrestling today lol.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: How do you mess up that bad on the RAW after Mania?*

It was definitely a rather disappointing post-WM Raw. Rollins and Kofi opening segment, Becky's promo and brawl with Lacey and Undertaker's return were the highlights of the show. 

Balor vs. Zayn was a pretty good match, though.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Empress said:


> My friend is at RAW and says he just showed up.


Wonder if he got boo'd lol.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

GOTTA GET THAT HEAT.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ibushi Is God said:


> Boldgerg said:
> 
> 
> > Hahahahaha. You think Austin was anywhere near Goldberg in terms of size? I've seen some retarded shit on here but that's a winner.
> ...


You know more about bodybuilding than me? That's classic. I absolutely 100% guarantee you, you do not.


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: How do you mess up that bad on the RAW after Mania?*









YOU ALL BOUGHT IT! YOU ALL BOUGHT IT! HOOK LINE AND SINKER YOU ALL BOUGHT IT!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

"LOL WWE" needs to be a real thing. We gave TNA shit for years for their fuckery but at least you could laugh at most of it because it was comical. WWE's is just plain awful.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Vince is intentionally sabotaging Seth and Kofi with this booking so the idiots that don't know any better will eventually start clamoring for Lesnar to come back and Roman to be given the title again.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

*Re: How do you mess up that bad on the RAW after Mania?*

Without Taker they had nothing to offer the fans to keep that mania buzz going.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

I think plan A might have been to turn Reigns heel here but Vince pussied out and went to plan B which was this shit. His absence made no sense.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> Vince is intentionally sabotaging Seth and Kofi.


That is legit the only explanation for such a braindead decision.

I mean IF you are going to pull a swerve in that type of main event then you have to give the crowd something to latch on too. Think a big return to start an angle, a heel turn, something.

But here they give a random tag match with the Bar of all people.


----------



## the_warrior25 (Jun 22, 2018)

i'm so glad i just watch wrestling casually these days....


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> Vince is intentionally sabotaging Seth and Kofi.


 at this point I'm starting to think he's just stupid.

You knew no one wanted to see a fuck finish set up a nothing match.

Only way it would have worked would have been UE laying them both out and standing tall.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Steve Black Man said:


> Vince is intentionally sabotaging Seth and Kofi.


Vince is intentionally :vincefu the fans because of his ego 

Why not have Seth and Kofi tear down the house and beat each other up so bad it turns personal with them beating on each other out into the crowd for double countout? Or knock each other out for a double 10-count?

Nope, random ass tag match outta nowhere! :vincefu


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I thought Roman Reigns was going to be involved in the send off for Ambrose with Rollins. I guess they didn't want him getting booed out of the building. 

As the show concluded, Roman Reigns came out after that baffling match to end the show and got decimated with boos, apparently.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Seth Rollins/Kofi Kingston (with New Day) opening segment

- Baron Corbin/Kurt Angle/Lars Sullivan segment + attack

- Ricochet/Aleister Black vs Bobby Roode/Chad Gable

- Becky Lynch/Lacey Evans segment + brawl

- Sami Zayn returning + heel post-match promo

- Undertaker returns to interrupt the concert performance and attack Elias


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

What is it with WWE and endings these days. Who thought that ending was a good idea? 

I'd take Vince Russo over who they have now. xD


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> I can say Austin was small the same way these people are claiming guys like Benoit and Eddie were vanilla midgets.
> 
> And yes Austin was small compared to guys like Hogan, Goldberg, Brock.
> 
> ...


Austin was huge compared to daniel bryan, AJ, Kofi, Balor , Ricochet, Black and the rest of the midgets.
Viewers dont care about guys the size of children with zero charisma, and the rating prove that.

The Undertaker, got the biggest pop of the night, what does that tell you ?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: How do you mess up that bad on the RAW after Mania?*

These fuckin people are brain dead. The main event legit pissed me off. You don't have Roman turn in that situation? Or Bryan attack Kofi? Or Undisputed Era being called up for One Night Only? Or anything that would be exciting? They advertise a huge Kofi vs Rollins Winner Take All and they end it with the fuckin Bar interference. Of course they weren't going to merge the titles, but they could have given us something better than that for fuck's sake. I can't believe I wasted my time all night waiting for that. I'm glad that the crowd was chanting AEW on live TV. I hope they put this company down forever. At this point I want Becky to go to AEW and be The Man there instead.


----------



## sawduck (Jan 2, 2012)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> No Roman Reigns, No Brock Lesnar, No Ronda Rousey.
> 
> Isn't this what you've been asking for months?


Truth bomb right here


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> 'Austin not big' is the dumbest thing since 'Rock>Austin' on this forum. All to justify the ballet dancers we have in wrestling today lol.


LOL you are the one that is claiming guys like this are belly dancers


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

felt sorry for the bar, they knew it was going to torpedo the moment it became a tag match.


----------



## Undi (Jan 21, 2019)

roblewis87 said:


> Well the crowd are hating on a match featuring two people who some think should have main evented last night.
> 
> See I can spin the story too just like you becky haters.


Exactly. Ignore context and you can "argue" that no one is over.

Could it be that storylines/situations get over as much as the actual wrestler? Could it be that crowds hate shitty, anticlimactic finishes, regardless of the wrestler?

Nah. Impossible. Let's all keep pushing our agendas. Lmao.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Headliner said:


> "LOL WWE" needs to be a real thing. We gave TNA shit for years for their fuckery but at least you could laugh at most of it because it was comical. WWE's is just plain awful.


TNA was the shit. Especially in 2008 when Main Event Mafia was running the show.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> it would have made way more sense if it was Daniel Bryan and Rowen that came out


Thats what i was thinking was gonna happen, instead of The Bar for no apparent reason deciding to come to Raw and jump Seth Rollins and Kofi. Like there was legit no reason why they came there, Cesaro uttered "We can do what we want" and that's about all the explanation as you'll get lol.

I just find it fucking laughable thats how they end the Raw after WM with some random ass tag match against this stale ass midcard team.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Roman getting boos, and AEW chants, I bet plenty of people are pissed backstage


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: How do you mess up that bad on the RAW after Mania?*

Sami return. A new Monster-turned-jobber debut. Their top guy held off the show due to boos. And a 'fuck you viewers' main event. Not shocking. Sounds like WWE to me.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

You gotta feel for Reigns a bit. Not only does he have to deal with cancer, but not even having a life threatening illness, can get him cheered for five minutes. Worst of all WWE will still proceed with him as a babyface.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Apparently, Reigns got booed hard after the show went off air and he came out.

DAMN.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

The highlight of tonite was birtday massacre getting massacred., and he is too dumb to even realize it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Soul Rex said:


> The masses like what they like, I don't know what is the whole word tastes, if you want me to be honest, who the fuck knows, go ask them.
> 
> 
> 
> I just know wrestling was way more popular when wrestlers looked the apart.


No wrestling was more popular when it had characters the masses cared about. We have a decade of evidence that looking the roster looking the part doesn't guarantee folk to tune in


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

If you think Vince is salty now, wait until the XFL crashes again


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Said it before I'll say it again the day Vince dies is the day wwe can start to rise again we all know hes not giving up control till hes in a pine box


----------



## sawduck (Jan 2, 2012)

Average raw, but even thats an improvement on most raws, although i have only seen about 4 or 5 this year


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: How do you mess up that bad on the RAW after Mania?*

Just in case people aren't aware, Raw was going up against the NCAA basketball championship game, which is huge in America. So, Vince swindled the fans by announcing this match in the opening of the show to try to prevent fans from watching that.

I literally can't stand this idiot at this point. He should've been out of his spot AGES AGO.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

SPCDRI said:


> I thought Roman Reigns was going to be involved in the send off for Ambrose with Rollins. I guess they didn't want him getting booed out of the building.
> *
> As the show concluded, Roman Reigns came out after that baffling match to end the show and got decimated with boos, apparently.*


Oh shit - guess I was wrong. Looks like Vince made the right call keeping him off the show. If him getting booed made it on TV, no doubt it would've started catching on again with other crowds (not that he'd get totally booed, but we'd start getting those mixed reactions again).


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

That bait and switch was sooooooo dumb.

If they had just did an angle at the start of the night saying they were teaming against The Bar it would have been a cool moment. Instead, this.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Well I think it’s safe to say that main event fell flat on its face like a sack of shit and burst everywhere


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> LOL you are the one that is claiming guys like this are belly dancers


lol again putting words in my mouth. Never said that. But thanks.

I love Eddie and Benoit's wrestling. They wrestled. Ricochet does ballet.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Lmao. I called that Kofi would lose his title by SD the earliest. But really? The next night on Raw?...classic Vince.

EDIT: Oh wait, Raw ended with them both as champions. Nevermind.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Wonder if he got boo'd lol.


He did. :serious:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115450034852651008


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The High King said:


> Austin was huge compared to daniel bryan, AJ, Kofi, Balor , Ricochet, Black and the rest of the midgets.
> Viewers dont care about guys the size of children with zero charisma, and the rating prove that.
> 
> *The Undertaker, got the biggest pop of the night, what does that tell you ?*


We have been over this a million times. Its because Vince does not want to make new stars unless its his chosen ones

Look at all the wrestlers that got over on their own only for Vince to bury them. It took the crowd to over take shows to get DB in the main event of WM.

If Vince would actually push who the fans wanted the WWE would have much better ratings. There is a reason why the product is such shit.

You really think of the attitude era was booked like the current product was they would have beaten WCW? There is a reason why WCW overtook the WWE for a couple of years.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

If you think the idea of Vince sabotaging certain performers is far fetched, just remember what he did to the NXT callups earlier this year.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Showstopper said:


> Apparently, Reigns got booed hard after the show went off air and he came out.
> 
> DAMN.


I get why they did not have him on the show (for that reason), but then to have him come out post show ONLY to obviously get booed (after rilingup the crowd with the ME BS) is kind of a dick move. I´d need to see Reigns paycheques to confirm Vince doesn´t secretly hate him.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Undi said:


> Exactly. Ignore context and you can "argue" that no one is over.
> 
> Could it be that storylines/situations get over as much as the actual wrestler? Could it be that crowds hate shitty, anticlimactic finishes, regardless of the wrestler?
> 
> Nah. Impossible. Let's all keep pushing our agendas. Lmao.


The storyline is key, the length of the event is key, what comes before your match is key, so many factors.

The biggest reason why the womens main event didn't pop the crowd to eruption was that it was 7 hours into an event and the finish was as murky and out of nowhere as you could get when all you needed to do was have Becky unmistakably triumph via pin or submission on one of the others.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

AEW chants :banderas

What brilliant promotion for the company.

I would have paid to see Vince's reaction to the chants.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Empress said:


> He did. :serious:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well you could argue that it was because of the particularly smark-ish crowd, or because of the bad taste left in their mouths by that shitty main event


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Oh shit - guess I was wrong. Looks like Vince made the right call keeping him off the show. If him getting booed made it on TV, no doubt it would've started catching on again with other crowds (not that he'd get totally booed, but we'd start getting those mixed reactions again).


To be fair, they booed him because the crowd was pissed after bait and switch.


----------



## helgey7212 (Dec 23, 2008)

the_warrior25 said:


> i'm so glad i just watch wrestling casually these days....


says the guy on a wrestling forum.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

After that debacle of a tag team match to end the card I am not sure who could have come out to cheers. I am sure that NY crowd had a few beers in them and was not in a good mood.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> If you think the idea of Vince sabotaging certain performers is far fetched, just remember what he did to the NXT callups earlier this year.


Just look at what he did to Asuka the past few weeks


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm thankful I don't watch this shit live anymore









Watch to see if there's anything good to watch and usually I end up watching nothing.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Empress said:


> He did. :serious:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115450034852651008


Of course he did. Roman was held off the show confirmed.

Dude should be the baddest heel right now.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Pretty fair to say the Raw after mania usually has some big moments.

We got Undertaker and not really much of anything else. 

That main event was booked awfully. Don't dangle a huge carrot and take it away like that. No wonder the ratings tank.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115450983734231042

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115451966472298496

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115452001767317504


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

V-Trigger said:


> To be fair, they booed him because the crowd was pissed after bait and switch.


Yeah, probably. Still I'd like to imagine Vince was in the back screaming:

"SEND ROMAN OUT THERE DAMNIT! HE HAD CANCER! THEY WOULDN'T DARE BOO HIM!" :vince


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: How do you mess up that bad on the RAW after Mania?*

They're doing a goodbye for Ambrose right now. 

They could have just ended RAW with this.


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

*Re: How do you mess up that bad on the RAW after Mania?*

I was so excited going into the night, I am so uninterested now.

They could've even had Cesaro and Sheamus come out right before 11 oclock and beat the 2 down. Fine. But to have them come out and just job?? Ridiculous.

Does not do anything positive for anyone.

Cesaro and Sheamus buried
Doesn't further any storyline 
Doesn't build either of the Kofi or Rollins
Doesn't introduce ANYONE new to the main event scene (unless long plan is to build Cesaro now, but thats a very weird and wrong time to do it)

At the end of the day I try to be positive as much as possible, but that was just BAD


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: How do you mess up that bad on the RAW after Mania?*

Aside from The Bar interfering I thought it was a good raw :draper2

You knew it was ending in fuckery so I don't get this fake outrage


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Himiko said:


> Well you could argue that it was because of the particularly smark-ish crowd, or because of the bad taste left in their mouths by that shitty main event


Yeah, you could argue that....until next week when Reigns gets massively booed yet again.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Of course he did. Roman was held off the show confirmed.
> 
> Dude should be the baddest heel right now.


That Sami Zayn promo should have been said by Reigns


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I don’t wanna go through an experience like that again [emoji24] that episode was shockingly bad. It’s just not possible for them to get anything right anymore.

They have the ingredients. They just keep messing up the recipe.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Can't blame the crowd for being salty. If you're gonna have a DQ in a title vs title match, don't bring out the fucking bar.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: How do you mess up that bad on the RAW after Mania?*

It was going fine until the end, I enjoyed the rest of Raw. But who calls for that to end your show? You close out your Raw after mania with the Bar in a tag match? oof. This is why I stopped watching the main shows outside of the PPV's and spoilers 

Also NxT is the only thing I live for in WWE now days


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

HAHAHA of course Vince didn't have the balls to put Roman out there as a babyface. He can't seem to admit to himself that Roman should be a heel.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

They did a big sendoff for Dean after Raw and right now I am a massive sobbing mess 

I am SO GLAD I was there in person for it <3


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> No wrestling was more popular when it had characters the masses cared about. We have a decade of evidence that looking the roster looking the part doesn't guarantee folk to tune in


Honestly this is all conjecture, you can't prove me that if The Rock and Stone Cold looked like Sami Zayn, the AE would have been equal as popular, and I can't prove you it wouldn't because we don't have a time machine and the way to make this experiment.

But we choose to believe it wouldn't and will laugh at you if you believe it would, you can't do anything about that general view.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

And just think guys and gals, all down hill from here for the rest of the year.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Crowd is slowly starting to turn on Reigns, doubt it will ever be a fully turn like before but it will be very Cenaesque, some places pop and other boo him.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

I think Vince kept Roman off the show then sent him out there afterwards as a test to see what the hardcores would do.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> 6'1 is small by wrestling standards LOL
> 
> They are all bitching about these vanilla matches who are under 6 ft tall and Austin is barley over 6 ft while they are jacking off too all the 6'6 300 lb wrestlers like Hogan, Lesnar or Goldberg.
> 
> ...


I don't mind folks who have beef with talents under 6' and/or mark for "larger than life" talents like Bork, Hogan and Goldie.

:draper2

Austin wasn't small by wrestling standards, though. Being a 6'1"-6'2" heavyweight, if anything, was average during the '80s and '90s.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> I can say Austin was small the same way these people are claiming guys like Benoit and Eddie were vanilla midgets.
> 
> And yes Austin was small compared to guys like Hogan, Goldberg, Brock.
> 
> ...


Benoit and Eddie were not small, PED's made sure if that. 6'1 is not small.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

ShadowCounter said:


> Yeah, you could argue that....until next week when Reigns gets massively booed yet again.




Yeah that could happen. And I’ve predicted ever since he came back that those cheers would eventually go back to boos. Hard to tell based on this week because of this particular crowd and shitty finish though, so we’ll see how he’s welcomed next week


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I don't see why they sent Roman Reigns out there into the most hardcore, smark audience of the year after they knew full well they antagonized everybody with a main event that was so rejected people were chanting for AEW. Why send him out into that slaughterhouse? Vince is mental.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This RAW wasn't good overall.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Dean was the best of the shield and now he’s leaving most likely because Vince failed to see what most of us saw


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: How do you mess up that bad on the RAW after Mania?*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> Aside from The Bar interfering I thought it was a good raw :draper2
> 
> You knew it was ending in fuckery so I don't get this fake outrage


Yeah, but good fuckery. Intriguing fuckery. Fuckery that was actually going to go somewhere. Not the fucking Bar. It's the Raw after 'Mania ffs.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Yeah, probably. Still I'd like to imagine Vince was in the back screaming:
> 
> "SEND ROMAN OUT THERE DAMNIT! HE HAD CANCER! THEY WOULDN'T DARE BOO HIM!" :vince


Followed by: What is AEW? Oh. That´s not good. You mean nobody heared them since everybody switched to college basketball after the tag team match was announced. So I win again!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So when is Dean officially Moxley again? The date where he leaves this shit?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: How do you mess up that bad on the RAW after Mania?*

Yeah...weird decision making all around tonight to be honest.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> And just think guys and gals, all down hill from here for the rest of the year.


WWE's been going downhill since 2003. It;s a pretty big hill


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> That Sami Zayn promo should have been said by Reigns


Or Bryan if you throw in a few fickles.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

It's funny that this morning there was talk going wow the WWE doesn't need the Undertaker anymore, they don't need to rely on him and he can enjoy his semi-retirement as he wishes. 

oh how wrong you were.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Making the winner takes all match out of the blue was dumb enough to begin with. Pulling the swerve to change it to a tag match with the bar was just next level of dumb.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

ElTerrible said:


> Followed by: What is AEW? Oh. That´s not good. You mean nobody heared them since everybody switched to college basketball after the tag team match was announced. So I win again!




The company that was referred to about 6 times in DX’s hall of fame speech


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Heath V said:


> Benoit and Eddie were not small, PED's made sure if that. 6'1 is not small.


Plus Eddie drove low riders to the ring and cheated to win.

The vanilla midgets now just shake hands, flip, shake hands again and then go play Fortnite in the back.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ellthom said:


> WWE's been going downhill since 2003. It;s a pretty big hill


I'd even go earlier than that.

To me it was the night they ran Austin over. Shit hasn't been better than the previous year since. 96-early 99 was a rocket ship for them. Then slide.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

ClintDagger said:


> I think Vince kept Roman off the show then sent him out there afterwards as a test to see what the hardcores would do.


Vince has been involved with professional wrestling his entire adult life. His father was a wrestling promoter and Vince has been around professional wrestling in a paid position for 50+ years. He knew full well that Reigns was going to get booed out of the building by that crowd which is why he was kept off television. Insane to bring him out there.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So when is Dean officially Moxley again? The date where he leaves this shit?


End of the month. He's doing house shows until then. This is his big RAW sendoff.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Plus Eddie drove low riders to the ring and cheated to win.
> 
> The vanilla midgets now just shake hands, flip, shake hands again and then go play Fortnite in the back.


Lol, exactly. No comparison!


----------



## helgey7212 (Dec 23, 2008)

does anyone else not want to see the undertaker anymore? he doesn't bring anything to the product anymore imo.

When Elias said the next person that comes out is a dead man i legit said, please tell me they wouldn't be that obvious.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

HHH misses months with injury and he opens the show, massive pop, face turn, huge return.

Zayn out 10 months, shows him heading to the ring backstage moments before his return. 

You wonder why there are less big stars in this era and why people struggle to get over/get heat.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

SPCDRI said:


> Vince has been involved with professional wrestling his entire adult life. His father was a wrestling promoter and Vince has been around professional wrestling in a paid position for 50+ years. He knew full well that Reigns was going to get booed out of the building by that crowd which is why he was kept off television. Insane to bring him out there.


I think you’re right. But I bet there was a little part of him that hoped Roman would get cheered.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

I’d rather see undertaker than some nerd like Bobby roode


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Plus Eddie drove low riders to the ring and cheated to win.
> 
> The vanilla midgets now just shake hands, flip, shake hands again and then go play Fortnite in the back.


I'm glad to see all of my peeps backing this truth up. During the show I felt like I was getting ganged up on by Fandango fans.


----------



## the_warrior25 (Jun 22, 2018)

helgey7212 said:


> says the guy on a wrestling forum.


wait. i can't be on the forum and watch the current stuff casually?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

roblewis87 said:


> HHH misses months with injury and he opens the show, massive pop, face turn, huge return.
> 
> Zayn out 10 months, shows him heading to the ring backstage moments before his return.
> 
> You wonder why there are less big stars in this era and why people struggle to get over/get heat.


I certainly get your point, but look at HHH that night and look at Sami Zayn tonight and you'll see another smaller answer to the star problem.


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

*Re: How do you mess up that bad on the RAW after Mania?*

Everyone and their dog knew Kofi vs Rollins was going to be a fuck finish but Bar interference that leads to a random ass tag match!?

Seriously how could would've it been if the lights went out and we heard SHOCK THE SYSTEM and the lights come back on and Cole, Fish, Strong and O'Reilly were posing over a laid out Kofi and Seth.

But no we get the Bar


----------



## ScottyDawgg (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: How do you mess up that bad on the RAW after Mania?*

Glad I didn’t watch RAW!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Sami trips on the way to the ring after 10 months and then jobs on his night back :heston


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Lmfao overtime for the NCAA game.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

WrestlingOracle said:


> I certainly get your point, but look at HHH that night and look at Sami Zayn tonight and you'll see another smaller answer to the star problem.


don't get me wrong I know 2002 - HHH is a different level to Zayn - 2019.

Still the booking hampers the chance of him getting over. 

Casual fans see him return, stumble on the ramp and lose to Balor and he's instantly a geek.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

You can tell how much these guys hate and want to beat the other. What a feud. Look at that great 'wrestling' you guys. All the millions and millions glued to the 'match':


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: How do you mess up that bad on the RAW after Mania?*

Absolutely terrible. I was expecting a fucked finish between Kofi and Seth. I get a notification on my phone saying they are fighting I turn on my TV and boom the Bar is there im like the fuck is this. Sure enough....they gave us a match that ABSOLUTELY noone wanted and it really made the champs look like a couple of GEEKS.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

And this 5 star match:


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Wait, that was a true stumble by Sami? Lmaooooo I thought he was doing some booker t shit


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> You can tell how much these guys hate and want to beat the other. What a feud. Look at that great 'wrestling' you guys. All the millions and millions glued to the 'match':


Looks like they're trying out for a dance team.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Plus Eddie drove low riders to the ring and cheated to win.
> 
> The vanilla midgets now just shake hands, flip, shake hands again and then go play Fortnite in the back.


While I'm not that down on smaller guys I do hate how they work vs people bigger than them.

Why is Finn Balor wrestling Bobby Lashley like they are the same damn size. Have then be smart and strategic dancing around a lot.


----------



## Undi (Jan 21, 2019)

roblewis87 said:


> The storyline is key, the length of the event is key, what comes before your match is key, so many factors.
> 
> The biggest reason why the womens main event didn't pop the crowd to eruption was that it was 7 hours into an event and the finish was as murky and out of nowhere as you could get when all you needed to do was have Becky unmistakably triumph via pin or submission on one of the others.


Precisely. Which makes WWE's booking decision so baffling last night. But yeah, "overness" is more akin to climate than weather. It's about the long term trends, not isolated crowd reactions on individual shows/segments.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

KingCosmos said:


> While I'm not that down on smaller guys I do hate how they work vs people bigger than them.
> 
> Why is Finn Balor wrestling Bobby Lashley like they are the same damn size. Have then be smart and strategic dancing around a lot.


Because the face paint gives him superhero strength. But he only wears it once every 2 years because logic.


----------



## DeanMoxbrose (Mar 13, 2019)

Glad to see someone else agrees. I posted something similar in SquaredCircle just to see the reaction (those pigeons are easy to piss off) and I had people going crazy on me and saying it was one of the best episodes of the year. No really.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: How do you mess up that bad on the RAW after Mania?*



Steve Black Man said:


> Yeah, but good fuckery. Intriguing fuckery. Fuckery that was actually going to go somewhere. Not the fucking Bar. It's the Raw after 'Mania ffs.


Fuckery is fuckery. The only complaint I'd have is the actual Kofi/Seth match not lasting longer before they interfered but you knew there wouldn't be a real winner so I'm not really getting the outrage.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115448644587663365


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: How do you mess up that bad on the RAW after Mania?*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> Fuckery is fuckery. The only complaint I'd have is the actual Kofi/Seth match not lasting longer before they interfered but you knew there wouldn't be a real winner so I'm not really getting the outrage.


We knew we wouldn't get a real winner, but we figured there'd be some sort of surprise that resulted in storyline progression of some sort. Again, it's the Raw after 'Mania. The Raws after 'Mania are known for their big, shocking moments. It's basically expected at this point. So when a title unification match is announced, people are obviously going to assume something big is gonna happen.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115448644587663365


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Boldgerg said:


> Hahahahaha. You think Austin was anywhere near Goldberg in terms of size? I've seen some retarded shit on here but that's a winner.


Ok, maybe he wasn't bigger or not even EXACTLY the same, but he was pretty damn comparable. Saying "You think Austin was anywhere near Goldberg in terms of size?" is silly, too. We're not comparing Lesnar to Austin here.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: How do you mess up that bad on the RAW after Mania?*

You have Vince McMahon book.

How is anybody surprised? We know he doesn't understand wrestling. All the fans know it. All the wrestlers know it. Everybody in the company knows it, from the writing team to the caterers to the secretaries to the janitors. I have zero doubt whatsoever that Triple H and Stephanie know it, even if they won't admit it and will back his plays (especially Stephanie). The only person who definitely doesn't know it is Kevin Dunn and that's because he's an idiot too, that's why he's Vinces right hand man. He needs somebody to reinforce his stupidity. 

There has proven to be no limit to the stupidity of Vince McMahon as a wrestling booker, and people continue to be surprised at it. I don't know how this is still happening.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Smarks used to hate on Cena, Batista, Orton and HHH. Yet they're happy with vanilla midget charisma vacuums Seth and Kofi fist bumping and jerking each other off. I don't get wrestling fans these days.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

New Day So Crazy.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115452592723775488


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

*That was the RAW after Mania???*

Wow that show absolutely sucked outside of Angle and Taker......Great job once again Vince


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: How do you mess up that bad on the RAW after Mania?*



Steve Black Man said:


> We knew we wouldn't get a real winner, but we figured there'd be some sort of surprise that resulted in storyline progression of some sort. Again, it's the Raw after 'Mania. The Raws after 'Mania are known for their big, shocking moments. It's basically expected at this point. So when a title unification match is announced, people are obviously going to assume something big is gonna happen.


Seth and Kofi don't have a storyline lol. You can turn the New Day on each other any day down the line or save an UE debut for post shakeup. I really don't think this is that big a deal


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> 6'1 is small by wrestling standards LOL
> 
> They are all bitching about these vanilla matches who are under 6 ft tall and Austin is barley over 6 ft while they are jacking off too all the 6'6 300 lb wrestlers like Hogan, Lesnar or Goldberg.
> 
> ...


6 ft 1 isn't small for pro wrestling. There were some tall guys like Hogan and Hall but those were more exceptions rather than the rule, thats why they stood out more . Here are some top guys billed heights 

HHH 6 ft 4
Mr.Perfect 6 ft 3
Rick Rude 6 ft 3
Piper 6 ft 2
Warrior 6 ft 2
Savage 6 ft 2
Ted DiBiase 6 ft 1
Austin 6 ft 1
Ric Flair 6 ft 1
Shawn Michaels 6 ft 1
Bret Hart 6 ft
Orndorff 6 ft
Jericho 6 ft
Angle 6 ft

And remember, some of those are inflated and some are real heights.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: How do you mess up that bad on the RAW after Mania?*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> *Seth and Kofi don't have a storyline lol.* You can turn the New Day on each other any day down the line or save an UE debut for post shakeup. I really don't think this is that big a deal


SO GIVE THEM ONE.

Or, at the very least don't promote a fucking title unification match if you have literally nothing planned for it.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: That was the RAW after Mania???*

Last year was the same shit, Literally only Lashley.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: How do you mess up that bad on the RAW after Mania?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> You have Vince McMahon book.
> 
> How is anybody surprised? We know he doesn't understand wrestling. All the fans know it. All the wrestlers know it. Everybody in the company knows it, from the writing team to the caterers to the secretaries to the janitors. I have zero doubt whatsoever that Triple H and Stephanie know it, even if they won't admit it and will back his plays (especially Stephanie). The only person who definitely doesn't know it is Kevin Dunn and that's because he's an idiot too, that's why he's Vinces right hand man. He needs somebody to reinforce his stupidity.
> 
> There has proven to be no limit to the stupidity of Vince McMahon as a wrestling booker, and people continue to be surprised at it. I don't know how this is still happening.



He is absolutely terrible, but you gotta blame his writers as well for being yes men.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: How do you mess up that bad on the RAW after Mania?*

Fuckery was expected. But hype up a main event all night for a title Unification Match the night after WM? -- the fuckery should server at least *some* purpose. Building a storyline in some way at least. This served ZERO purpose except for Vince to laugh at how he fooled viewers into tuning in so late.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115448644587663365


YESSSS :rock1


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115457854121631746


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115457854121631746


One final time thrice in a lifetime.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Do we have a thread up yet for Bray's new ventriloquist gimmick where he talks to puppets?


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Sami Zayn looks worse than he did nine months ago.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

While Dean is fist bumping with his bros in the ring Renee was spotted entering Lashley's lockerroom.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: How do you mess up that bad on the RAW after Mania?*



Steve Black Man said:


> SO GIVE THEM ONE.
> 
> Or, at the very least don't promote a fucking title unification match if you have literally nothing planned for it.


There's no reason to give a storyline to 2 people that are about to be split up for the forseeable future. It sounds like you kinda thought they were actually about to unify the belt and are lowkey upset more than anything lol


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

It's cool Dean came out at the end (during the dark segment) but he should have gotten a more satisfying conclusion on tv. Dude was a workhorse for years and a consistent fan favorite. He also probably would have never won the world title if Roman didn't get popped on the wellness policy. It's sad.

In the eyes of management, this confirmed he was officially the third wheel of The Shield. Although it was all handled cordially by both parties, I'm sure they're pissed he's leaving.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115457854121631746



Dean looks so upset about leaving :lmao


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: How do you mess up that bad on the RAW after Mania?*

From what I remember the Raw after Mania has been shit for a while now.

The whole Raw after Mania being a special show thing is a relatively new and arose from one or two great post Mania Raws a few years ago.

All the Raws after that had loud crowds but didn't really have anything stellar booking wise.

I didn't watch but from what I've heard tonight's Raw is just a continuation of the falsely hyped mediocrity.

:justsayin



... also this is WWE we're talking about. They could mess up a bologna sandwich.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: How do you mess up that bad on the RAW after Mania?*

You have to understand two things.

1- A lot of hardcore wrestling fans favorites don't want to sign with WWE.

2- They can't call up NXT top guys without giving them a proper sendoff.

Those two things are gonna affect the RAW after Mania moving forward.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: How do you mess up that bad on the RAW after Mania?*



SUPAH STRONG STYLE said:


> They're doing a goodbye for Ambrose right now.
> 
> They could have just ended RAW with this.


They're not gonna give significant air time and celebrate a guy who's leaving (that is still young enough and has the potential to work somewhere else).


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

https://youtu.be/nURy8cDA1kE

Hopefully he goes to aew LOL

You know things are really bad when you have the bar interrupting a hot Main Event like that LOL

By the way was that a promo by Bray Wyatt that weird looking bird or am I imagining things


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: How do you mess up that bad on the RAW after Mania?*

They just didn't have anything big up their sleeve they could do, let's be honest about it. Undetaker and debuting Lars is the best they could do.

I can't entirely blame them on it, you can't do stuff just to please a post WWE crowd who won't be there in the coming months. It was a meh Raw but it's been like that for a long while now.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: That was the RAW after Mania???*

Couple of good moments that I can recall in the Raw after mania over the years, is the reunion of the Harts from 97, nWo turning on Hogan, and Brock's return in 2012. Can't think of any other meaningful segment off the top of my head. The show generally sucks for the most part other than fans doing batsuit crazy stuff.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> @MarkyWhipwreck
> 
> Cole and TUE to debut and take out Rollins and Kofi in the main event.
> 
> A moment where will both mark and cry at the same time, lol.


Definitely glad this did not happen.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

People will bitch about anything. I thought it was a pretty good show

Only thing I really hated was the cheap ending to the title-for-title match, but I sort of expected as much anyway. I also hated how they did nothing to address the 'controversy" of the pinfall on Ronda the night before and I thought Becky's promo sucked. Seems like she's already more of her Lass Kicker self again than she is The Man. 

Otherwise, it was a pretty enjoyable night


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: How do you mess up that bad on the RAW after Mania?*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> There's no reason to give a storyline to 2 people that are about to be split up for the forseeable future. It sounds like you kinda thought they were actually about to unify the belt and are lowkey upset more than anything lol


Wow. Do you really not understand at all why people are annoyed right now?

Meh. If you don't get it, you don't get it.


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: How do you mess up that bad on the RAW after Mania?*

My DVR decided to glitch out and not record, so I was pretty disappointed when I got home that the show wasn't on there. I read the results and reaction threads, seems like I didn't miss much.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: How do you mess up that bad on the RAW after Mania?*



Steve Black Man said:


> Wow. Do you really not understand at all why people are annoyed right now?
> 
> Meh. If you don't get it, you don't get it.


I get why you're upset, I just don't think it's a big deal


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: How do you mess up that bad on the RAW after Mania?*

How?

It's easy

Vince is lashing out

Vince knows better than everyone else and he's in total control, and if people bitch about him long enough, he's gonna lash out at them from time to time

Tonight's Raw main event was a big :vincefu to the fans. He set it up with Sami's promo, then he delivered it with the main event. There will be more Vince tantrums like tonight in the future. The negative reactions will only make him more stubborn and resentful until eventually he dies or messes up so badly that an attempt is made to force him to retire and he'll finally be old and worn out enough that he doesn't fight it


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Kind of hoped Dean would have done one of these on his way out.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Smarks used to hate on Cena, Batista, Orton and HHH. Yet they're happy with vanilla midget charisma vacuums Seth and Kofi fist bumping and jerking each other off. I don't get wrestling fans these days.


Let's take a look at the current roster and list everyone who is 250lbs or more...

Brawn Strowman: 6'8", 385 lbs
Big Show: 7', 383 lbs
Killian Dain: 6'4", 322 lbs
Rowan: 6'8", 315 lbs
Rusev: 6', 304 lbs
Rhyno: 5'10", 295 lbs
Luke Gallows: 6'8", 290 lbs
Brock Lesnar: 6'3", 286 lbs
Baron Corbin: 6'6", 285 lbs
Bray Wyatt: 6'3", 285 lbs
Big E: 5'11", 285 lbs
Samoa Joe: 6'2", 282 lbs
Harper: 6'5", 275 lbs
Sheamus: 6'4", 267 lbs
Akam: 6'3", 265 lbs
Bobby Lashley: 6'3", 273 lbs
Titus O'Neal: 6'6", 270 lbs
Konnor: 6'4", 268 lbs
Kevin Owens: 6', 266 lbs
Drew McIntyre: 6'5", 265 lbs
Mojo Rawley: 6'4" 265 lbs
Roman Reigns: 6'3", 265 lbs
Rezar: 6'3", 265 lbs
Nia Jax: 6', 255 lbs
Jimmy Uso: 6'3", 251 lbs
Randy Orton: 6'5", 250 lbs
Apollo Crews: 6', 250 lbs

And that's not even including NXT. How much more beef do you want on the roster for crying out loud?


----------



## johnbadger (Mar 24, 2019)

I'm convinced that we will see Dean wrestling again in WWE in 2019 or by at least 2020



wkc_23 said:


> Can't blame the crowd for being salty. If you're gonna have a DQ in a title vs title match, don't bring out the fucking bar.




Now maybe its too early although I think its pretty obvious the brand split is ending all the titles will be unfied


although call me crazy although I think Dean costs Seth the title down the line


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Kind of hoped Dean would have done one of these on his way out.


Haha the good ol days


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Haha the good ol days


Where the entire industry worked themselves into a shoot war. It was glorious.


----------



## johnbadger (Mar 24, 2019)

*Re: How do you mess up that bad on the RAW after Mania?*

Personally I thought they should of capitalized on the momentum and had Dean cost Seth his title although it looks like they are holding off on that one for now


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

*Re: How do you mess up that bad on the RAW after Mania?*


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: How do you mess up that bad on the RAW after Mania?*

Vintage Vince insert Cole thing here


----------



## johnbadger (Mar 24, 2019)

*Re: That was the RAW after Mania???*

I thought the show was actually pretty solid 


Seriously I really don't even know what some of you people even expect?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: That was the RAW after Mania???*

I watched parts of it and thought it was good. I feel bad for Elias that he’s basically the new Heath Slater. I don’t understand why Lacey Evans is going to be Becky’s first feud as champion but whatever. 

Biggest thing I didn’t understand was the Ambrose segment. Not sure what the point was. To put Lashley over? Seriously???

Also, I liked the Richochet/Black vs Rhoode/Gable match a lot.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: That was the RAW after Mania???*

It wasnt that bad. Few decent matches and segments but the ending absolutely sucked


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

I always thought raw after mania is already good sell point to tv viewers no need to put all your cards especially if there is a national finals in basketball( bias as im a bball fan) ongoing at the same time..


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: How do you mess up that bad on the RAW after Mania?*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> *Fuckery is fuckery.* The only complaint I'd have is the actual Kofi/Seth match not lasting longer before they interfered but you knew there wouldn't be a real winner so I'm not really getting the outrage.


lol what?

Fuckery that goes no where like this is not the same as fuckery that advances storys and plotlines. This would be a disgrace on a random Raw, let alone the Raw after Mania.

You know the difference.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

-XERO- said:


>


Shit like this makes me like Reigns. They need to humanize these people, especially if they are cooler in real life than their characters. Have larger than life characters, but don't be a robot. 

He looks more like a star here than he does in the SHIELD get-up.

All 3 of these guys, Ambrose is a chill cool dude. That should have been his character.


----------



## Twilight Sky (Feb 19, 2019)

All I saw was attack of the random unknown mid carders.

Also random 395457th return of the Undertaker because we need to make sure Raw after WM has high ratings.

Also Kurt Angle not actually retiring because got destroyed by random unknown mid carder, and we still need him to keep our show interesting.

Sorry I sound terribly cynical, but yeah that's how I viewed the whole show.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:bosque what the fuck is that, a zombie meerkat?


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Post WM 35 RAW had its strong points mixed in with weak points. Opening promo with Seth Rollins and then Kofi Kingston coming out to challenge him was cool. Although they really need to have an explanation on how these Smackdown stars can appear on the show logically. Which applies to the main event.

Angle gets his "revenge" on Corbin but meets a debuting Lars Sullivan. That was effective. I was happy to see Alexis Bliss make her return to ring action although at the cost of Bayley who jobbed out. I dont know how Lacey Evans get get a Title match against Becky Lynch already but that was an effective way to make the angle happen. That Sami Zayn promo after his match with Finn Balor. I somehow wonder if that was how Vince feels about the IWC and had Zayn be the one to say it. Elias gets greeted with the Undertaker and gets chokedslam. Thats fine. Lastly, that main event was a bait and switch WCW style. So lame. And whats the logical reason for having the Bar being on the show? Because Superstar Shakeup is coming again? Again, I want logical answers.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

*Re: How do you mess up that bad on the RAW after Mania?*

Isn't it funny that, for years the "RAW After Mania" has been a thing we look forward to because of the debuts, the surprises etc.
... but as soon as WWE acknowledge that, and start to try and sell the whole #RAWAfterMania thing, they screw it up and give us a lackluster showing? lol

Don't get me wrong, I don't really have that much of an issue with the main event. It was good to see Kofi getting a main event spot. He should be getting as many of those as possible while he hold the belt. It was painfully obvious though, that the "Winner Take All" match would end in DQ or No Contest.

I was just surprised when it wasn't Lars coming out for the interference. Or maybe another debut. Having the randomly selected "Bar" being the ones to interfere, and then changing to an impromptu tag match was just weird.

The rest of the show wasn't THAT bad ... we did get Lars' debut, Sami's return and a Taker appearance. It just all felt pretty clinical and underwhelming ... and was then topped off with a confusing final half hour.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: How do you mess up that bad on the RAW after Mania?*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> I get why you're upset, I just don't think it's a big deal


let me try and explain it for them in a different way

BARON CORBIN INTERFERING WOULD HAVE BEEN BETTER.

That isn't to say it's a good option but at least it would have been an option that had ramifications for the future (Corbin as Seth's/Kofi's first major challenger depending how the shakeup goes down but probably Seth's) ramifications that some people would consider bad is still better than none whatsoever which is what we got.

Now I do agree that people are overreacting about it as well as it isn't angering me nearly as much as some but it's not hard to tell what the problem is here either (I'm just numb since I only watch PPVs now and use wwe.com to check results leading up to them)


----------



## Viidie (Mar 4, 2019)

What a joke lol.


Why didn't they just do a New Day v Shield match? So simple and easy. Have Kofi pin Ambrose. Then the Shield have a send off for Ambrose to close the show.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Actually a good show, but what was that ending? You promise a title vs title match and it ends up a tag team match against the bar? as others said, have them fight to a 10 count or something, but this? Who in the fucking blue hell thought this wouldnt get shit on?

Anyways liked pretty much everything else. Zyan´s promo was on point and a lot of people in here should think about what he said, fucking enjoy stuff instead of looking for stuff to hate.

Looking forward to SD tomorrow.


----------



## Typical Cena Fan (May 18, 2016)

I thought Fella had a career ending industry? Granted I’ve been hearing this transferred to Smackdown, but the Bar are still wrestling every week.

Have Cesaro retire him and retire Big Show as well.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

So the only newcomer we got was Lars ? Jeez...
At least I like him but come on... should have been Aleister's debut, they screwed up by debuting Ricochet and him last month.

And what the fuck was that Main Event ? The Bar ? Lol that's the best you can get ?

On a side note I'd pair Lars with Bray. Have the latter manipulate the freak as he used to do with the Wyatt family.



fabi1982 said:


> fucking enjoy stuff instead of looking for stuff to hate.


There isn't much to enjoy. They've fucked pretty much everything for three years.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> There isn't much to enjoy. They've fucked pretty much everything for three years.


Then again Sami is right "why watch when you dont enjoy it anymore?" And this is not directed just to you, but you say 3 years. Honestly would you watch a tv series you dont like for three years? It is this self destructing fans, that Vince still see too high ratings, as you guys still watch even when you dont like it. 

The product could have been much better by now if all the "we hate WWE" watchers stopped. But this is just "I have nothing else to do so I step this knife in my finger". Again not nessecarily pointing the finger to you directly.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

fabi1982 said:


> Then again Sami is right "why watch when you dont enjoy it anymore?" And this is not directed just to you, but you say 3 years. Honestly would you watch a tv series you dont like for three years? It is this self destructing fans, that Vince still see too high ratings, as you guys still watch even when you dont like it.
> 
> The product could have been much better by now if all the "we hate WWE" watchers stopped. But this is just "I have nothing else to do so I step this knife in my finger". Again not nessecarily pointing the finger to you directly.


I don't watch it. I read spoilers and occasionally watch a Youtube video when someone I like has a mark out moment.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> I don't watch it. I read spoilers and occasionally watch a Youtube video when someone I like has a mark out moment.


Then you do everything right


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: How do you mess up that bad on the RAW after Mania?*



Showstopper said:


> Just in case people aren't aware, Raw was going up against the NCAA basketball championship game, which is huge in America. So, Vince swindled the fans by announcing this match in the opening of the show to try to prevent fans from watching that.
> 
> I literally can't stand this idiot at this point. He should've been out of his spot AGES AGO.


Precisely, regarding Vince McMahon's concern over the NCAA Championship game. It was why WWE tipped their hand with Sami Zayn's return before the commercial break for that particular quarter hour because they were going head-to-head with the big game, but for one example. 



Steve Black Man said:


> We knew we wouldn't get a real winner, but we figured there'd be some sort of surprise that resulted in storyline progression of some sort. Again, it's the Raw after 'Mania. The Raws after 'Mania are known for their big, shocking moments. It's basically expected at this point. So when a title unification match is announced, people are obviously going to assume something big is gonna happen.


Correct.

Pro wrestling is serialized entertainment, cheap, crass pulp fiction. An individual purchases the latest installment of the serial and they should possess the foreknowledge that the hero--like Indiana Jones and the myriad predecessors to that sort of protagonist in variegated forms of media--is going to survive the cliffhanger situation at which he was last seen. The question is, _how?_ If the answer to that question is sufficiently clever and/or thrilling and/or humorous and/or harrowing, etc., all is forgiven for the final result being rather predictable. 

WWE was almost surely never going to see either Seth Rollins or Kofi Kingston emerge as the man to hold both championships (though one could make a modest argument that they visually foreshadowed such a remote possibility with the mere imagery of Becky Lynch having both championship belts as she cut her promo on Raw), but the question was, how do they avoid that fate? If it is as simple as a disqualification due to outside interference, who is providing that interference? Who is serving as _deus ex machina_, as it were? And what is their motivation? Are they targeting Rollins or Kingston or both? Is it a return, a debut, a heel turn, a face turn, _who, what, why?_ Again: _how?_

WWE has dropped the ball on events before--remember, for but one example, the Nexus burying The Undertaker and Wade Barrett assuring the world that it was all part of the "bigger picture"--but unless The Bar are set for a fifteen-minute promo in which they discuss why they did what they did Monday night, this just seemed like WWE throwing something to the wall in desperation. And the audience was "not having it," as the kids say.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: How do you mess up that bad on the RAW after Mania?*



DesolationRow said:


> Precisely, regarding Vince McMahon's concern over the NCAA Championship game. It was why WWE tipped their hand with Sami Zayn's return before the commercial break for that particular quarter hour because they were going head-to-head with the big game, but for one example.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'dropped the ball" is the best way to describe this Raw, and the way everything played out. Blindfolded Stevie Wonder knew the main event would end with someone attacking, it was just a question of who. LARS, UE, Bryan and Rowan. Lots of possibilities, lots of good directions they could have taken. DA BAR is not a good direction it is a bad one. 

I felt the energy get sucked out of the building, and I was in another country. That wasn't heat, that was anger and apathy from a crowd who wanted more and when denied that, they fought back. When Kofi gets "AEW" chants to the theme of New Day, you know you done fucked up. 

God, I hate Raw and this company as a whole.


----------



## RealLegend Killer (Sep 25, 2014)

This is the worst Raw after WM I've ever seen, what a pile of trash


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Meh nothings gonna happen until they've done the shakeup next week. And even then I won't expect anything because they've been on autopilot for years. 

What annoyed me is, they had Taker on Raw when he could've done that segment at WM and kept his WM consecutive appearance streak alive.


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

Remember the Raw after Mania in 2011 when Cena/Rock setup their WM28 match only for The Corre to weirdly come out and try attack them?

Even that made more sense than having the Bar show up last night. There is simply no justification in that booking. If McMahon knows that the third hour of Raw is always weak then GET RID OF IT! This whole idea of putting the main spots at the start of hours one and two because hour three tanks is the most self-sabotaging stupidity. 

Anyway, I'm pretty sure that segment is going to hurt The Bar in the long-run. Nothing worse than being the disappointment in a run-in to kill your heat.

Overall it was a decent Raw by a usual Raw's standards - but sucked compared to what you expect for this specific episode. Always nice to see Taker, Becky Lynch is cringe on the mic now trying to pass off the unscripted scripted promo, Lashley's line was actually pretty good tbf, and Sami Zayn nailed his promo. 

But lest we forget the utter stupidity of using the Bar.


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

TheLooseCanon said:


> You can tell how much these guys hate and want to beat the other. What a feud. Look at that great 'wrestling' you guys. All the millions and millions glued to the 'match':


this is EXACTLY THE PROBLEM OMG! like stop flipping guys. its a fight not a dance or gymnastics routine!


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

-The Kofi/Seth match ended like it should have, neither man should have lost here. I just wish that it had been Drew or Braun or whomever to set up a potential feud, not the Bar randomly.

-Welcome back Sami, back to your losing ways right off the bat I see,

-Remember what I said about Sasha and Bayley's crappy booking, yeah still think that.

-I'm not sure how I feel about Becky vs. Lacey yet. Lacey's not been impressive so far, but this could maybe be a decent "see what she's got" feud against an experience veteran. And if she stinks up the joint, the crowd will turn on her fast. As long as WWE isn't dumb enough to actually have her win in the end. I'm remembering the Becky vs. Alexa feud, which I was excited for at the time because I thought that it'd make both women good. Becky would win, because it was her first title feud and Alexa's first real MR feud, so it'd make sense for Becky to win, but Alexa would look good enough that people would buy her as future champion material. Instead, they had Alexa punk out Becky for months and win in the end, and it took forever for Becky to recover.

Maybe I'm feeling a bit overly generous after Mania but I'd HOPE that WWE wouldn't make that same mistake again. I hope that they won't go "We had her beat Charlotte, we had her win the first ever Women's ME at Mania, we had her be the first woman to beat Ronda Rousey in the WWE, we had her win both belts, and now we have her going on ESPN and doing talk shows as champion, etc. Lets not do all of that, only to have her immediately lose a feud to Lacey Evans, who's done nothing so far."

We'll see how it goes.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

boring show apart from "best in the world" Alexa destroying bayley. can't wait for her to win both titles.

isn't the post raw mania meant to set up future stories? or at least give us some reason to keep watching?


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Very lackluster Raw after Mania. Also crowd was decent but not close as good as Raw after Mania 29 crowd.


----------



## Joe Moore (Dec 11, 2018)

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> boring show apart from "best in the world" Alexa destroying bayley. can't wait for her to win both titles.
> 
> *isn't the post raw mania meant to set up future stories? or at least give us some reason to keep watching?*



Because of the shakeup we will have to wait a week or 2 for new stories and feuds.


Where was Rousey? Is she doing her thing, hibernating for one year after a loss? Or they just wanted everybody to forget that botched ending.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

*Re: How do you mess up that bad on the RAW after Mania?*



prosperwithdeen said:


> These fuckin people are brain dead. The main event legit pissed me off. You don't have Roman turn in that situation? Or Bryan attack Kofi? Or Undisputed Era being called up for One Night Only? Or anything that would be exciting? They advertise a huge Kofi vs Rollins Winner Take All and they end it with the fuckin Bar interference. Of course they weren't going to merge the titles, but they could have given us something better than that for fuck's sake. I can't believe I wasted my time all night waiting for that. I'm glad that the crowd was chanting AEW on live TV. I hope they put this company down forever. At this point I want Becky to go to AEW and be The Man there instead.


 well considering she would have absolute freedom over her characters an promo, I think she would pretty much be an absolute monster. like twitter becky but on tv instead, but it's not happening in wwe tho, she gotta say "WERIIIDOOOO" forever, sometimes it feels like Vince just wants to kill all of those guy, Rollins becky , Kofi he wants to kill their hype because they aren't the ones he personally chose. that's the reality of things


----------



## oxwizardo (Apr 2, 2019)

*Re: How do you mess up that bad on the RAW after Mania?*



prosperwithdeen said:


> These fuckin people are brain dead. The main event legit pissed me off. You don't have Roman turn in that situation? Or Bryan attack Kofi? Or Undisputed Era being called up for One Night Only? Or anything that would be exciting? They advertise a huge Kofi vs Rollins Winner Take All and they end it with the fuckin Bar interference. Of course they weren't going to merge the titles, but they could have given us something better than that for fuck's sake. I can't believe I wasted my time all night waiting for that. I'm glad that the crowd was chanting AEW on live TV. I hope they put this company down forever. At this point I want Becky to go to AEW and be The Man there instead.


Undisputed Era is not a team that deserves the main event. The NXT is the only place they can succeed. I don't want to give the spoilers, but these guys are the potential jobber and they will be expelled from the company in a short time.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I missed Raw last night. 

Taker returned and beat up Elias...k. 

And they bait and switched on a Unification match...way to lie to the audience.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: How do you mess up that bad on the RAW after Mania?*



Bestiswaswillbe said:


> lol what?
> 
> *Fuckery that goes no where like this is not the same as fuckery that advances storys and plotlines. * This would be a disgrace on a random Raw, let alone the Raw after Mania.
> 
> You know the difference.


There is no story or plotlines to be had with 2 guys that don't have interactions on 2 different shows that are on 2 different paths. I really don't know why we keep trying to throw this around here.

You guys knew you were getting duped...and you're mad about how you got duped. Like I'm sorry but shut up





Jman55 said:


> let me try and explain it for them in a different way
> 
> BARON CORBIN INTERFERING WOULD HAVE BEEN BETTER.
> 
> ...


Again...there is no need to explain it

Imagine sitting here getting upset over a one night throw away Tag Team match and then turning around suggesting they could have had a scrub like Baron Corbin come out and become the 1st contender for either of the 2 guys. Atleast I'm only suffering for 1 night with The Bar


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

RAW was mostly fine and i'm glad that neither Seth or Kofi lost their titles. Although that finish with The Bar was totally random and made no sense. They may as well should have thrown the Colons out there instead of The Bar.

I hope that Ricochet and Black get split up next week from the shakeup. They need to be singles guys again.

Lars Sullivan was a nice surprise. I'm glad that his mental health is doing better.

No Reigns, McIntyre or Strowman. So that was a little weird.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I get the feeling the whole mental issue thing with Lars was BS. They just wanted to keep him away until now. Maybe cause they have plans for him unlike Cross, Heavy Machinery and EC3 who are just bodies at this point.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

And stop with the "worst raw after mania!" crap. You literally got a Miztourage vs Jeff Hardy, Finn, and Seth main event last year to close last years


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: How do you mess up that bad on the RAW after Mania?*



patpat said:


> well considering she would have absolute freedom over her characters an promo, I think she would pretty much be an absolute monster. like twitter becky but on tv instead, but it's not happening in wwe tho, she gotta say "WERIIIDOOOO" forever, sometimes it feels like Vince just wants to kill all of those guy, Rollins becky , Kofi he wants to kill their hype because they aren't the ones he personally chose. that's the reality of things


Becky would literally take over the world of sports entertainment if she went to AEW and had creative control of "The Man" character. Her inner Conor McGregor would come out immediately. Her stock would rise to Kenny Omega level.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

*Re: How do you mess up that bad on the RAW after Mania?*



prosperwithdeen said:


> Becky would literally take over the world of sports entertainment if she went to AEW and had creative control of "The Man" character. Her inner Conor McGregor would come out immediately. Her stock would rise to Kenny Omega level.


you know I prefer not to think about what people like becky could do with their full potential on. like look at Cody, no disrespect but the guy went from "random dude on raw" to a man that makes himself look like a star to the point wwe was ready to offer him a 7 numbers contrats. 
becky with full control on the man's character, in a company that can offer a bigger platform like AEW, Jesus I couldn't even imagine. she would absolutely rape everyone on the mic, and the twitter banter would be 1000 times more brutal, like wwe asked her to tone down the ronda thing on Twitter. I was like WTF? this is what people want! let her go! 
fucking sad  and yes with her charisma she would reach omega level in not even a month :lol 
people don't believe it, but two years ago Kenny was a no name, the thing is when NJPW decides to push you it's done in such a good way, with so much consistency and their titles are so prestigious that it makes you a star. but unfortunately chances are we will never see full power becky :lol we will have to stick to the weirdo thing....


----------



## ShadowR (Jun 28, 2011)

Never in my life I imagined that I would get bored at the Raw after Wrestlemania.
Congrats, WWE, you made it!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I did smile at that bounce off the ropes dance bit Zayn did.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

I almost totally enjoyed this show right up until the finale. Obviously the main event they set up at the beginning was built around a lie, and that should have been obvious to all the people in the building from the moment they announced it, but they could have come up with something better than THAT as the reason the result never came. I mean that was some straight up by the numbers, on a weekly basis bullcrap they did, and I love that the fans totally checked out after they pulled that swerve. Imagine putting on a genuinely decent episode of Raw for a change only to go and fucking troll your fans right at the end. 

They did it with Angle too. Give him the moment you robbed him of last night - well that's nice! ...Oh, nevermind. Honestly if you had just let Angle walk out on his own two feet and had Lars get involved in the main event instead that would have made more sense to me, but what do I know.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Last night's crowd was pretty damn shite for a Raw after 'Mania crowd. I remember the crowds from 2012 + 2013 and they were just absolutely nuts for every single segment. Last night's crowd had nowhere near the same level of energy.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

King Gimp said:


> Ok, maybe he wasn't bigger or not even EXACTLY the same, but he was pretty damn comparable. Saying "You think Austin was anywhere near Goldberg in terms of size?" is silly, too. We're not comparing Lesnar to Austin here.


Lesnar wasn't even bigger than Goldberg. I think people forget what an absolute monster Goldberg actually was in his prime. Lesnar probably weighed a little more, but probably carried a tiny bit more body fat too. Different shapes - Lesnar has a much wider abdomen and a lower chest, Goldberg was more V-shaped and had more pronounced delts.

There hasn't been many with as impressive a physique as Goldberg:


































































and for anyone saying Austin was anywhere near Goldberg in terms of size/physique, please, let's get real. Obviously a big guy, but nah, there's no comparison:


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Beautiful flippy spot.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: How do you mess up that bad on the RAW after Mania?*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> There is no story or plotlines to be had with 2 guys that don't have interactions on 2 different shows that are on 2 different paths. I really don't know why we keep trying to throw this around here.
> 
> You guys knew you were getting duped...and you're mad about how you got duped. Like I'm sorry but shut up


Lol you can't really be that thick. Do you actually think people are upset because they got duped? Do you actually think people thought the match would end with a clean pin fall?

People knew that fuckery was going to happen. They are disappointed that the fuckery lead nowhere. No storylines, no character development. Just because Seth and Rollins are on different shows doesn't mean dick. WWE could of developed some form of plot, instead of something that lead to nothing.

Stop trolling.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Seth/New Day segment was good and it showed intensity. Lacey is great and I'm glad she started a feud with Becky. Heel Sami was savage, just look how he destroyed the crowd! Undertaker returned! Alexa in the ring again, nice. Dean being destroyed by a boring Lashley in his final Raw was awful, but at least he got a proper send-off after the show. I'm gonna miss him so much. Bray is coming, man, that vignette was sick!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: How do you mess up that bad on the RAW after Mania?*



Bestiswaswillbe said:


> Lol you can't really be that thick. Do you actually think people are upset because they got duped? Do you actually think people thought the match would end with a clean pin fall?
> 
> People knew that fuckery was going to happen. They are disappointed that the fuckery lead nowhere. No storylines, no character development. Just because Seth and Rollins are on different shows doesn't mean dick. WWE could of developed some form of plot, instead of something that lead to nothing.
> 
> Stop trolling.


Nobody said you were mad about being duped...I said you're mad about HOW you got duped which is clear through out this thread. 

It was always leading to no where, why is this so hard to get? Why do you think there was confusion when Kofi even walked out? You knew these dudes paths had no business crossing because this time next week one is on Saturn other is on Pluto. Them being on different shows mean everything because there is nothing to build off of whatever you want to happen on that episode. It was a clear one night stand, you don't build or invest in a 1 night stand that's why it's a 1 night stand.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: How do you mess up that bad on the RAW after Mania?*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> Nobody said you were mad about being duped...I said you're mad about HOW you got duped which is clear through out this thread.
> 
> It was always leading to no where, why is this so hard to get? Why do you think there was confusion when Kofi even walked out? You knew these dudes paths had no business crossing because this time next week one is on Saturn other is on Pluto. Them being on different shows mean everything because there is nothing to build off of whatever you want to happen on that episode. It was a clear one night stand, you don't build or invest in a 1 night stand that's why it's a 1 night stand.


Yes and people are upset because the Raw after wrestlemania isn't the place for one night stands! It's like a new season of a show, it's time to start developing new storylines, not "one night stands".


----------

